# Badly Infected - Cannot Run Avast or HijackThis in Safe Mode



## smcm (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello,

Could someone please help, I have lost control of my laptop. If I boot into normal mode the computer freezes and I have to turn it off manually. In safe mode I cant run Hijackthis or Avast. Microsoft Security Essentials cannot update.

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware has not found any infections.

I have ran TDSSKiller and pasta the log below. It found 8 threats but dont know what to do it them.

Im running Win 7 Pro.

Any help would be much appreciated, thanks

15:00:04.0499 2600	TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.7.41.0 Jun 20 2012 20:53:32
15:00:04.0619 2600	============================================================
15:00:04.0619 2600	Current date / time: 2012/06/21 15:00:04.0619
15:00:04.0619 2600	SystemInfo:
15:00:04.0619 2600	
15:00:04.0619 2600	OS Version: 6.1.7601 ServicePack: 1.0
15:00:04.0619 2600	Product type: Workstation
15:00:04.0619 2600	ComputerName: Scorpio 
15:00:04.0619 2600	UserName: Administrator
15:00:04.0619 2600	Windows directory: C:\Windows
15:00:04.0619 2600	System windows directory: C:\Windows
15:00:04.0619 2600	Running under WOW64
15:00:04.0619 2600	Processor architecture: Intel x64
15:00:04.0619 2600	Number of processors: 4
15:00:04.0619 2600	Page size: 0x1000
15:00:04.0619 2600	Boot type: Safe boot with network
15:00:04.0619 2600	============================================================
15:00:05.0039 2600	Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0x4A85D56000 (298.09 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0x9801, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0xFF, Type 'K0', Flags 0x00000040
15:00:05.0039 2600	============================================================
15:00:05.0039 2600	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0:
15:00:05.0039 2600	MBR partitions:
15:00:05.0039 2600	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x14000, BlocksNum 0x1698000
15:00:05.0039 2600	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x16AC000, BlocksNum 0x23D82000
15:00:05.0039 2600	============================================================
15:00:05.0069 2600	C: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
15:00:05.0069 2600	============================================================
15:00:05.0069 2600	Initialize success
15:00:05.0069 2600	============================================================
15:00:17.0901 2888	============================================================
15:00:17.0901 2888	Scan started
15:00:17.0901 2888	Mode: Manual; SigCheck; TDLFS; 
15:00:17.0901 2888	============================================================
15:00:18.0247 2888	1394ohci (a87d604aea360176311474c87a63bb88) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys
15:00:18.0334 2888	1394ohci - ok
15:00:18.0355 2888	Acceler (1575a815c27789061f34b4f55ae0b5c3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\accelern.sys
15:00:18.0372 2888	Acceler - ok
15:00:18.0408 2888	ACPI (d81d9e70b8a6dd14d42d7b4efa65d5f2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
15:00:18.0423 2888	ACPI - ok
15:00:18.0444 2888	AcpiPmi (99f8e788246d495ce3794d7e7821d2ca) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
15:00:18.0489 2888	AcpiPmi - ok
15:00:18.0642 2888	AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc (f3cd7b20b27d1772c946df993ff3635c) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
15:00:18.0654 2888	AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc - ok
15:00:18.0768 2888	adp94xx (2f6b34b83843f0c5118b63ac634f5bf4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys
15:00:18.0786 2888	adp94xx - ok
15:00:18.0810 2888	adpahci (597f78224ee9224ea1a13d6350ced962) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys
15:00:18.0824 2888	adpahci - ok
15:00:18.0851 2888	adpu320 (e109549c90f62fb570b9540c4b148e54) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys
15:00:18.0863 2888	adpu320 - ok
15:00:18.0896 2888	AeLookupSvc (4b78b431f225fd8624c5655cb1de7b61) C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll
15:00:18.0976 2888	AeLookupSvc - ok
15:00:19.0036 2888	AESTFilters (a6fb9db8f1a86861d955fd6975977ae0) C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe
15:00:19.0074 2888	AESTFilters - ok
15:00:19.0135 2888	AFD (1c7857b62de5994a75b054a9fd4c3825) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
15:00:19.0178 2888	AFD - ok
15:00:19.0206 2888	agp440 (608c14dba7299d8cb6ed035a68a15799) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
15:00:19.0215 2888	agp440 - ok
15:00:19.0261 2888	ALG (3290d6946b5e30e70414990574883ddb) C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe
15:00:19.0285 2888	ALG - ok
15:00:19.0310 2888	aliide (5812713a477a3ad7363c7438ca2ee038) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
15:00:19.0318 2888	aliide - ok
15:00:19.0345 2888	amdide (1ff8b4431c353ce385c875f194924c0c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
15:00:19.0354 2888	amdide - ok
15:00:19.0371 2888	AmdK8 (7024f087cff1833a806193ef9d22cda9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdk8.sys
15:00:19.0381 2888	AmdK8 - ok
15:00:19.0385 2888	AmdPPM (1e56388b3fe0d031c44144eb8c4d6217) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdppm.sys
15:00:19.0409 2888	AmdPPM - ok
15:00:19.0426 2888	amdsata (d4121ae6d0c0e7e13aa221aa57ef2d49) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
15:00:19.0436 2888	amdsata - ok
15:00:19.0461 2888	amdsbs (f67f933e79241ed32ff46a4f29b5120b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsbs.sys
15:00:19.0473 2888	amdsbs - ok
15:00:19.0503 2888	amdxata (540daf1cea6094886d72126fd7c33048) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
15:00:19.0512 2888	amdxata - ok
15:00:19.0544 2888	ApfiltrService (6d4cb1f46a0ac05326f834fd6b822479) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Apfiltr.sys
15:00:19.0557 2888	ApfiltrService - ok
15:00:19.0578 2888	AppID (89a69c3f2f319b43379399547526d952) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
15:00:19.0678 2888	AppID - ok
15:00:19.0709 2888	AppIDSvc (0bc381a15355a3982216f7172f545de1) C:\Windows\System32\appidsvc.dll
15:00:19.0741 2888	AppIDSvc - ok
15:00:19.0752 2888	Appinfo (3977d4a871ca0d4f2ed1e7db46829731) C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll
15:00:19.0792 2888	Appinfo - ok
15:00:19.0903 2888	Apple Mobile Device (d8e18021f91ad79ca8491cb5a5da22d4) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
15:00:19.0911 2888	Apple Mobile Device - ok
15:00:19.0928 2888	AppMgmt (4aba3e75a76195a3e38ed2766c962899) C:\Windows\System32\appmgmts.dll
15:00:19.0973 2888	AppMgmt - ok
15:00:19.0998 2888	arc (c484f8ceb1717c540242531db7845c4e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arc.sys
15:00:20.0008 2888	arc - ok
15:00:20.0039 2888	arcsas (019af6924aefe7839f61c830227fe79c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys
15:00:20.0049 2888	arcsas - ok
15:00:20.0133 2888	aspnet_state (9217d874131ae6ff8f642f124f00a555) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_state.exe
15:00:20.0141 2888	aspnet_state - ok
15:00:20.0179 2888	aswFsBlk (b9da213b5271db5fce962d827e6d620d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
15:00:20.0187 2888	aswFsBlk - ok
15:00:20.0229 2888	aswMonFlt (21c9835d0e5ad2ff0f16134bcb32cc71) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
15:00:20.0237 2888	aswMonFlt - ok
15:00:20.0246 2888	aswRdr (1b96a5867abd4fa6135d8298fcccf9c6) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\aswrdr2.sys
15:00:20.0254 2888	aswRdr - ok
15:00:20.0295 2888	aswSnx (6e98bb288696777a3a8a07a52b0eaee9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
15:00:20.0318 2888	aswSnx - ok
15:00:20.0445 2888	aswSP (d9fb49f16e4eb02efecae8cbfe4bcb4c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
15:00:20.0459 2888	aswSP - ok
15:00:20.0464 2888	aswTdi (7352bb9a564b94bbd7c9cbf165f55006) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
15:00:20.0471 2888	aswTdi - ok
15:00:20.0497 2888	AsyncMac (769765ce2cc62867468cea93969b2242) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
15:00:20.0545 2888	AsyncMac - ok
15:00:20.0562 2888	atapi (02062c0b390b7729edc9e69c680a6f3c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
15:00:20.0571 2888	atapi - ok
15:00:20.0725 2888	ATService (e604f606d37b153b32bddececb024f81) C:\Program Files\Fingerprint Sensor\ATService.exe
15:00:20.0781 2888	ATService - ok
15:00:20.0900 2888	AudioEndpointBuilder (f23fef6d569fce88671949894a8becf1) C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
15:00:20.0947 2888	AudioEndpointBuilder - ok
15:00:20.0959 2888	AudioSrv (f23fef6d569fce88671949894a8becf1) C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
15:00:20.0996 2888	AudioSrv - ok
15:00:21.0060 2888	avast! Antivirus (4041d31508a2a084dfb42c595854090f) C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
15:00:21.0068 2888	avast! Antivirus - ok
15:00:21.0119 2888	AxInstSV (a6bf31a71b409dfa8cac83159e1e2aff) C:\Windows\System32\AxInstSV.dll
15:00:21.0179 2888	AxInstSV - ok
15:00:21.0240 2888	b06bdrv (3e5b191307609f7514148c6832bb0842) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bxvbda.sys
15:00:21.0284 2888	b06bdrv - ok
15:00:21.0343 2888	b57nd60a (00e4fd35ce3e817f19d6bc2b6f97fd90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60a.sys
15:00:21.0355 2888	b57nd60a - ok
15:00:21.0368 2888	BCM42RLY (c3d8920a5aaf10a72cedb57d3339280a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BCM42RLY.sys
15:00:21.0375 2888	BCM42RLY - ok
15:00:21.0548 2888	BCM43XX (d20ee58c13ff343b90550861ebcd9ddd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwl664.sys
15:00:21.0624 2888	BCM43XX - ok
15:00:21.0737 2888	BDESVC (fde360167101b4e45a96f939f388aeb0) C:\Windows\System32\bdesvc.dll
15:00:21.0775 2888	BDESVC - ok
15:00:21.0812 2888	Beep (16a47ce2decc9b099349a5f840654746) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
15:00:21.0856 2888	Beep - ok
15:00:21.0901 2888	BFE (82974d6a2fd19445cc5171fc378668a4) C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll
15:00:21.0944 2888	BFE - ok
15:00:22.0013 2888	BITS (1ea7969e3271cbc59e1730697dc74682) C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll
15:00:22.0071 2888	BITS - ok
15:00:22.0188 2888	blbdrive (61583ee3c3a17003c4acd0475646b4d3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
15:00:22.0212 2888	blbdrive - ok
15:00:22.0235 2888	Blfp (228086f7ed08e8f1f8622e8f0ded7b6e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\basp.sys
15:00:22.0255 2888	Blfp - ok
15:00:22.0338 2888	Bonjour Service (ebbcd5dfbb1de70e8f4af8fa59e401fd) C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
15:00:22.0353 2888	Bonjour Service - ok
15:00:22.0473 2888	bowser (6c02a83164f5cc0a262f4199f0871cf5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
15:00:22.0510 2888	bowser - ok
15:00:22.0604 2888	BrcmMgmtAgent (96afb6d33247fe90421a5b2e76f4ed59) C:\Program Files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe
15:00:22.0624 2888	BrcmMgmtAgent ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:00:22.0624 2888	BrcmMgmtAgent - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:00:22.0635 2888	BrFiltLo (f09eee9edc320b5e1501f749fde686c8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltLo.sys
15:00:22.0647 2888	BrFiltLo - ok
15:00:22.0660 2888	BrFiltUp (b114d3098e9bdb8bea8b053685831be6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltUp.sys
15:00:22.0672 2888	BrFiltUp - ok
15:00:22.0703 2888	Browser (8ef0d5c41ec907751b8429162b1239ed) C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
15:00:22.0753 2888	Browser - ok
15:00:22.0806 2888	BrSerIb (6df544e72ff139e8fbbba6d0e569bea5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrSerIb.sys
15:00:22.0849 2888	BrSerIb - ok
15:00:22.0893 2888	Brserid (43bea8d483bf1870f018e2d02e06a5bd) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
15:00:22.0917 2888	Brserid - ok
15:00:22.0938 2888	BrSerWdm (a6eca2151b08a09caceca35c07f05b42) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
15:00:22.0948 2888	BrSerWdm - ok
15:00:22.0968 2888	BrUsbMdm (b79968002c277e869cf38bd22cd61524) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
15:00:22.0984 2888	BrUsbMdm - ok
15:00:22.0999 2888	BrUsbSer (a87528880231c54e75ea7a44943b38bf) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
15:00:23.0019 2888	BrUsbSer - ok
15:00:23.0056 2888	BrUsbSIb (80082ad46578f0d3270d2e56d6433082) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrUsbSIb.sys
15:00:23.0074 2888	BrUsbSIb - ok
15:00:23.0080 2888	BthEnum (cf98190a94f62e405c8cb255018b2315) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BthEnum.sys
15:00:23.0102 2888	BthEnum - ok
15:00:23.0122 2888	BTHMODEM (9da669f11d1f894ab4eb69bf546a42e8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bthmodem.sys
15:00:23.0153 2888	BTHMODEM - ok
15:00:23.0176 2888	BthPan (02dd601b708dd0667e1331fa8518e9ff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthpan.sys
15:00:23.0206 2888	BthPan - ok
15:00:23.0263 2888	BTHPORT (64c198198501f7560ee41d8d1efa7952) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BTHport.sys
15:00:23.0289 2888	BTHPORT - ok
15:00:23.0317 2888	bthserv (95f9c2976059462cbbf227f7aab10de9) C:\Windows\system32\bthserv.dll
15:00:23.0370 2888	bthserv - ok
15:00:23.0410 2888	BTHUSB (f188b7394d81010767b6df3178519a37) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BTHUSB.sys
15:00:23.0427 2888	BTHUSB - ok
15:00:23.0456 2888	BTWAMPFL (a0dfb69ade3444c78b17636fcf28e898) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwampfl.sys
15:00:23.0469 2888	BTWAMPFL - ok
15:00:23.0491 2888	btwaudio (7cf028ce78696882b327ff13d2dfa534) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btwaudio.sys
15:00:23.0499 2888	btwaudio - ok
15:00:23.0522 2888	btwavdt (3def2370e414b4e299673558ba171a51) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwavdt.sys
15:00:23.0531 2888	btwavdt - ok
15:00:23.0621 2888	btwdins (cc9dae7759ac2c0d19111c0d38ddd232) C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
15:00:23.0645 2888	btwdins - ok
15:00:23.0750 2888	btwl2cap (9ad0fa253ed531d39fb2d74fe12a5fa9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys
15:00:23.0757 2888	btwl2cap - ok
15:00:23.0778 2888	btwrchid (9937e0e4dfc0030560a6dfe9d3a94b39) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwrchid.sys
15:00:23.0785 2888	btwrchid - ok
15:00:23.0806 2888	cdfs (b8bd2bb284668c84865658c77574381a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
15:00:23.0840 2888	cdfs - ok
15:00:23.0862 2888	cdrom (f036ce71586e93d94dab220d7bdf4416) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
15:00:23.0888 2888	cdrom - ok
15:00:23.0923 2888	CertPropSvc (f17d1d393bbc69c5322fbfafaca28c7f) C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
15:00:23.0957 2888	CertPropSvc - ok
15:00:23.0976 2888	circlass (d7cd5c4e1b71fa62050515314cfb52cf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\circlass.sys
15:00:23.0988 2888	circlass - ok
15:00:24.0005 2888	CLFS (fe1ec06f2253f691fe36217c592a0206) C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
15:00:24.0025 2888	CLFS - ok
15:00:24.0118 2888	clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 (d88040f816fda31c3b466f0fa0918f29) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
15:00:24.0126 2888	clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
15:00:24.0164 2888	clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 (d1ceea2b47cb998321c579651ce3e4f8) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
15:00:24.0173 2888	clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 - ok
15:00:24.0215 2888	clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 (c5a75eb48e2344abdc162bda79e16841) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
15:00:24.0225 2888	clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 - ok
15:00:24.0272 2888	clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64 (c6f9af94dcd58122a4d7e89db6bed29d) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
15:00:24.0282 2888	clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64 - ok
15:00:24.0375 2888	CmBatt (0840155d0bddf1190f84a663c284bd33) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
15:00:24.0412 2888	CmBatt - ok
15:00:24.0439 2888	cmdide (e19d3f095812725d88f9001985b94edd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
15:00:24.0448 2888	cmdide - ok
15:00:24.0514 2888	CNG (c4943b6c962e4b82197542447ad599f4) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
15:00:24.0559 2888	CNG - ok
15:00:24.0571 2888	Compbatt (102de219c3f61415f964c88e9085ad14) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
15:00:24.0580 2888	Compbatt - ok
15:00:24.0590 2888	CompositeBus (03edb043586cceba243d689bdda370a8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
15:00:24.0621 2888	CompositeBus - ok
15:00:24.0624 2888	COMSysApp - ok
15:00:24.0652 2888	crcdisk (1c827878a998c18847245fe1f34ee597) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
15:00:24.0662 2888	crcdisk - ok
15:00:24.0700 2888	CryptSvc (15597883fbe9b056f276ada3ad87d9af) C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
15:00:24.0734 2888	CryptSvc - ok
15:00:24.0761 2888	CSC (54da3dfd29ed9f1619b6f53f3ce55e49) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\csc.sys
15:00:24.0800 2888	CSC - ok
15:00:24.0838 2888	CscService (3ab183ab4d2c79dcf459cd2c1266b043) C:\Windows\System32\cscsvc.dll
15:00:24.0874 2888	CscService - ok
15:00:24.0914 2888	CtClsFlt (8ce04a5bdd2ce6e62ce02a1c27093104) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CtClsFlt.sys
15:00:24.0934 2888	CtClsFlt - ok
15:00:24.0983 2888	DcomLaunch (5c627d1b1138676c0a7ab2c2c190d123) C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
15:00:25.0021 2888	DcomLaunch - ok
15:00:25.0068 2888	defragsvc (3cec7631a84943677aa8fa8ee5b6b43d) C:\Windows\System32\defragsvc.dll
15:00:25.0124 2888	defragsvc - ok
15:00:25.0286 2888	DFEPService (b85201f1aae97cd58fde0db18120f924) c:\Program Files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\DFEPService.exe
15:00:25.0335 2888	DFEPService - ok
15:00:25.0446 2888	DfsC (9bb2ef44eaa163b29c4a4587887a0fe4) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
15:00:25.0493 2888	DfsC - ok
15:00:25.0540 2888	Dhcp (43d808f5d9e1a18e5eeb5ebc83969e4e) C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll
15:00:25.0589 2888	Dhcp - ok
15:00:25.0611 2888	discache (13096b05847ec78f0977f2c0f79e9ab3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
15:00:25.0659 2888	discache - ok
15:00:25.0678 2888	Disk (9819eee8b5ea3784ec4af3b137a5244c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys
15:00:25.0687 2888	Disk - ok
15:00:25.0713 2888	dmvsc (5db085a8a6600be6401f2b24eecb5415) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys
15:00:25.0738 2888	dmvsc - ok
15:00:25.0763 2888	Dnscache (16835866aaa693c7d7fceba8fff706e4) C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
15:00:25.0811 2888	Dnscache - ok
15:00:25.0834 2888	dot3svc (b1fb3ddca0fdf408750d5843591afbc6) C:\Windows\System32\dot3svc.dll
15:00:25.0877 2888	dot3svc - ok
15:00:25.0939 2888	Dot4 (b42ed0320c6e41102fde0005154849bb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Dot4.sys
15:00:25.0954 2888	Dot4 - ok
15:00:25.0971 2888	Dot4Print (e9f5969233c5d89f3c35e3a66a52a361) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Dot4Prt.sys
15:00:25.0995 2888	Dot4Print - ok
15:00:26.0012 2888	Dot4Scan (488669cd1cd3bdcfdd9a5fda72209069) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Dot4Scan.sys
15:00:26.0024 2888	Dot4Scan - ok
15:00:26.0040 2888	dot4usb (fd05a02b0370bc3000f402e543ca5814) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\dot4usb.sys
15:00:26.0064 2888	dot4usb - ok
15:00:26.0094 2888	DPS (b26f4f737e8f9df4f31af6cf31d05820) C:\Windows\system32\dps.dll
15:00:26.0145 2888	DPS - ok
15:00:26.0231 2888	DragonSvc (b123656688d67df3a08fe5912203f71b) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nuance\dgnsvc.exe
15:00:26.0243 2888	DragonSvc - ok
15:00:26.0271 2888	drmkaud (9b19f34400d24df84c858a421c205754) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
15:00:26.0293 2888	drmkaud - ok
15:00:26.0344 2888	DXGKrnl (f5bee30450e18e6b83a5012c100616fd) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
15:00:26.0371 2888	DXGKrnl - ok
15:00:26.0509 2888	EapHost (e2dda8726da9cb5b2c4000c9018a9633) C:\Windows\System32\eapsvc.dll
15:00:26.0553 2888	EapHost - ok
15:00:26.0709 2888	ebdrv (dc5d737f51be844d8c82c695eb17372f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\evbda.sys
15:00:26.0765 2888	ebdrv - ok
15:00:26.0870 2888	EFS (c118a82cd78818c29ab228366ebf81c3) C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
15:00:26.0913 2888	EFS - ok
15:00:26.0989 2888	ehRecvr (c4002b6b41975f057d98c439030cea07) C:\Windows\ehome\ehRecvr.exe
15:00:27.0040 2888	ehRecvr - ok
15:00:27.0060 2888	ehSched (4705e8ef9934482c5bb488ce28afc681) C:\Windows\ehome\ehsched.exe
15:00:27.0071 2888	ehSched - ok
15:00:27.0183 2888	elxstor (0e5da5369a0fcaea12456dd852545184) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys
15:00:27.0199 2888	elxstor - ok
15:00:27.0226 2888	ErrDev (34a3c54752046e79a126e15c51db409b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
15:00:27.0236 2888	ErrDev - ok
15:00:27.0286 2888	EventSystem (4166f82be4d24938977dd1746be9b8a0) C:\Windows\system32\es.dll
15:00:27.0340 2888	EventSystem - ok
15:00:27.0365 2888	exfat (a510c654ec00c1e9bdd91eeb3a59823b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
15:00:27.0400 2888	exfat - ok
15:00:27.0427 2888	fastfat (0adc83218b66a6db380c330836f3e36d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
15:00:27.0480 2888	fastfat - ok
15:00:27.0519 2888	Fax (dbefd454f8318a0ef691fdd2eaab44eb) C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe
15:00:27.0570 2888	Fax - ok
15:00:27.0612 2888	fdc (d765d19cd8ef61f650c384f62fac00ab) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fdc.sys
15:00:27.0628 2888	fdc - ok
15:00:27.0660 2888	fdPHost (0438cab2e03f4fb61455a7956026fe86) C:\Windows\system32\fdPHost.dll
15:00:27.0692 2888	fdPHost - ok
15:00:27.0705 2888	FDResPub (802496cb59a30349f9a6dd22d6947644) C:\Windows\system32\fdrespub.dll
15:00:27.0755 2888	FDResPub - ok
15:00:27.0776 2888	FileInfo (655661be46b5f5f3fd454e2c3095b930) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
15:00:27.0786 2888	FileInfo - ok
15:00:27.0796 2888	Filetrace (5f671ab5bc87eea04ec38a6cd5962a47) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
15:00:27.0829 2888	Filetrace - ok
15:00:27.0916 2888	FLEXnet Licensing Service (f76d04f7413b07daa029f6520b64b4e8) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
15:00:27.0933 2888	FLEXnet Licensing Service ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:00:27.0933 2888	FLEXnet Licensing Service - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:00:28.0030 2888	flpydisk (c172a0f53008eaeb8ea33fe10e177af5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys
15:00:28.0040 2888	flpydisk - ok
15:00:28.0071 2888	FltMgr (da6b67270fd9db3697b20fce94950741) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
15:00:28.0084 2888	FltMgr - ok
15:00:28.0157 2888	FontCache (5c4cb4086fb83115b153e47add961a0c) C:\Windows\system32\FntCache.dll
15:00:28.0205 2888	FontCache - ok
15:00:28.0298 2888	FontCache3.0.0.0 (a8b7f3818ab65695e3a0bb3279f6dce6) C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
15:00:28.0306 2888	FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
15:00:28.0410 2888	FsDepends (d43703496149971890703b4b1b723eac) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
15:00:28.0420 2888	FsDepends - ok
15:00:28.0450 2888	Fs_Rec (6bd9295cc032dd3077c671fccf579a7b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
15:00:28.0459 2888	Fs_Rec - ok
15:00:28.0481 2888	fvevol (1f7b25b858fa27015169fe95e54108ed) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
15:00:28.0497 2888	fvevol - ok
15:00:28.0523 2888	gagp30kx (8c778d335c9d272cfd3298ab02abe3b6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\gagp30kx.sys
15:00:28.0533 2888	gagp30kx - ok
15:00:28.0549 2888	GEARAspiWDM (e403aacf8c7bb11375122d2464560311) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
15:00:28.0555 2888	GEARAspiWDM - ok
15:00:28.0615 2888	gpsvc (277bbc7e1aa1ee957f573a10eca7ef3a) C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
15:00:28.0657 2888	gpsvc - ok
15:00:28.0756 2888	gupdate (f02a533f517eb38333cb12a9e8963773) C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
15:00:28.0765 2888	gupdate - ok
15:00:28.0768 2888	gupdatem (f02a533f517eb38333cb12a9e8963773) C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
15:00:28.0776 2888	gupdatem - ok
15:00:28.0871 2888	HBtnKey (0e485f2c759f155170da9f35354034e9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HBtnKey.sys
15:00:28.0878 2888	HBtnKey - ok
15:00:28.0889 2888	hcw85cir (f2523ef6460fc42405b12248338ab2f0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
15:00:28.0922 2888	hcw85cir - ok
15:00:28.0944 2888	HDAudBus (97bfed39b6b79eb12cddbfeed51f56bb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
15:00:28.0972 2888	HDAudBus - ok
15:00:28.0989 2888	HidBatt (78e86380454a7b10a5eb255dc44a355f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HidBatt.sys
15:00:28.0998 2888	HidBatt - ok
15:00:29.0019 2888	HidBth (7fd2a313f7afe5c4dab14798c48dd104) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidbth.sys
15:00:29.0042 2888	HidBth - ok
15:00:29.0058 2888	HidIr (0a77d29f311b88cfae3b13f9c1a73825) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidir.sys
15:00:29.0072 2888	HidIr - ok
15:00:29.0100 2888	hidserv (bd9eb3958f213f96b97b1d897dee006d) C:\Windows\system32\hidserv.dll
15:00:29.0148 2888	hidserv - ok
15:00:29.0178 2888	HidUsb (9592090a7e2b61cd582b612b6df70536) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
15:00:29.0187 2888	HidUsb - ok
15:00:29.0219 2888	hkmsvc (387e72e739e15e3d37907a86d9ff98e2) C:\Windows\system32\kmsvc.dll
15:00:29.0269 2888	hkmsvc - ok
15:00:29.0289 2888	HomeGroupListener (efdfb3dd38a4376f93e7985173813abd) C:\Windows\system32\ListSvc.dll
15:00:29.0318 2888	HomeGroupListener - ok
15:00:29.0351 2888	HomeGroupProvider (908acb1f594274965a53926b10c81e89) C:\Windows\system32\provsvc.dll
15:00:29.0381 2888	HomeGroupProvider - ok
15:00:29.0398 2888	HpSAMD (39d2abcd392f3d8a6dce7b60ae7b8efc) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
15:00:29.0408 2888	HpSAMD - ok
15:00:29.0460 2888	HTTP (0ea7de1acb728dd5a369fd742d6eee28) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
15:00:29.0502 2888	HTTP - ok
15:00:29.0611 2888	hwpolicy (a5462bd6884960c9dc85ed49d34ff392) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
15:00:29.0620 2888	hwpolicy - ok
15:00:29.0641 2888	i8042prt (fa55c73d4affa7ee23ac4be53b4592d3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
15:00:29.0651 2888	i8042prt - ok
15:00:29.0680 2888	iaStor (d7921d5a870b11cc1adab198a519d50a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStor.sys
15:00:29.0693 2888	iaStor - ok
15:00:29.0724 2888	iaStorV (aaaf44db3bd0b9d1fb6969b23ecc8366) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
15:00:29.0740 2888	iaStorV - ok
15:00:29.0856 2888	idsvc (5988fc40f8db5b0739cd1e3a5d0d78bd) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
15:00:29.0879 2888	idsvc - ok
15:00:30.0404 2888	igfx (9937600a1584ff00565d5379eb4c9edb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys
15:00:30.0694 2888	igfx - ok
15:00:30.0808 2888	iirsp (5c18831c61933628f5bb0ea2675b9d21) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys
15:00:30.0817 2888	iirsp - ok
15:00:30.0898 2888	IKEEXT (fcd84c381e0140af901e58d48882d26b) C:\Windows\System32\ikeext.dll
15:00:30.0955 2888	IKEEXT - ok
15:00:31.0022 2888	Impcd (dd587a55390ed2295bce6d36ad567da9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Impcd.sys
15:00:31.0056 2888	Impcd - ok
15:00:31.0087 2888	IntcDAud (fc727061c0f47c8059e88e05d5c8e381) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys
15:00:31.0108 2888	IntcDAud - ok
15:00:31.0128 2888	intelide (f00f20e70c6ec3aa366910083a0518aa) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
15:00:31.0137 2888	intelide - ok
15:00:31.0179 2888	intelppm (ada036632c664caa754079041cf1f8c1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
15:00:31.0207 2888	intelppm - ok
15:00:31.0252 2888	IPBusEnum (098a91c54546a3b878dad6a7e90a455b) C:\Windows\system32\ipbusenum.dll
15:00:31.0298 2888	IPBusEnum - ok
15:00:31.0317 2888	IpFilterDriver (c9f0e1bd74365a8771590e9008d22ab6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
15:00:31.0349 2888	IpFilterDriver - ok
15:00:31.0385 2888	iphlpsvc (a34a587fffd45fa649fba6d03784d257) C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
15:00:31.0436 2888	iphlpsvc - ok
15:00:31.0496 2888	IPMIDRV (0fc1aea580957aa8817b8f305d18ca3a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
15:00:31.0506 2888	IPMIDRV - ok
15:00:31.0530 2888	IPNAT (af9b39a7e7b6caa203b3862582e9f2d0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
15:00:31.0564 2888	IPNAT - ok
15:00:31.0668 2888	iPod Service (3c0d4b3e80fc4854ca325dd123cc4ded) C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
15:00:31.0691 2888	iPod Service - ok
15:00:31.0812 2888	IRENUM (3abf5e7213eb28966d55d58b515d5ce9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
15:00:31.0826 2888	IRENUM - ok
15:00:31.0846 2888	isapnp (2f7b28dc3e1183e5eb418df55c204f38) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
15:00:31.0855 2888	isapnp - ok
15:00:31.0876 2888	iScsiPrt (d931d7309deb2317035b07c9f9e6b0bd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
15:00:31.0889 2888	iScsiPrt - ok
15:00:31.0983 2888	jhi_service (6c85719a21b3f62c2c76280f4bd36c7b) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\jhi_service.exe
15:00:31.0995 2888	jhi_service - ok
15:00:32.0010 2888	kbdclass (bc02336f1cba7dcc7d1213bb588a68a5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
15:00:32.0019 2888	kbdclass - ok
15:00:32.0035 2888	kbdhid (0705eff5b42a9db58548eec3b26bb484) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
15:00:32.0051 2888	kbdhid - ok
15:00:32.0079 2888	KeyIso (c118a82cd78818c29ab228366ebf81c3) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:00:32.0088 2888	KeyIso - ok
15:00:32.0104 2888	KSecDD (da1e991a61cfdd755a589e206b97644b) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
15:00:32.0114 2888	KSecDD - ok
15:00:32.0142 2888	KSecPkg (7e33198d956943a4f11a5474c1e9106f) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
15:00:32.0153 2888	KSecPkg - ok
15:00:32.0191 2888	ksthunk (6869281e78cb31a43e969f06b57347c4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
15:00:32.0235 2888	ksthunk - ok
15:00:32.0275 2888	KtmRm (6ab66e16aa859232f64deb66887a8c9c) C:\Windows\system32\msdtckrm.dll
15:00:32.0324 2888	KtmRm - ok
15:00:32.0360 2888	LanmanServer (d9f42719019740baa6d1c6d536cbdaa6) C:\Windows\system32\srvsvc.dll
15:00:32.0403 2888	LanmanServer - ok
15:00:32.0434 2888	LanmanWorkstation (851a1382eed3e3a7476db004f4ee3e1a) C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
15:00:32.0486 2888	LanmanWorkstation - ok
15:00:32.0556 2888	lltdio (1538831cf8ad2979a04c423779465827) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
15:00:32.0605 2888	lltdio - ok
15:00:32.0645 2888	lltdsvc (c1185803384ab3feed115f79f109427f) C:\Windows\System32\lltdsvc.dll
15:00:32.0683 2888	lltdsvc - ok
15:00:32.0702 2888	lmhosts (f993a32249b66c9d622ea5592a8b76b8) C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll
15:00:32.0735 2888	lmhosts - ok
15:00:32.0820 2888	LMS (5f5899711df18a02162b6d518c17b0d7) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
15:00:32.0833 2888	LMS - ok
15:00:32.0891 2888	LSI_FC (1a93e54eb0ece102495a51266dcdb6a6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys
15:00:32.0901 2888	LSI_FC - ok
15:00:32.0919 2888	LSI_SAS (1047184a9fdc8bdbff857175875ee810) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys
15:00:32.0930 2888	LSI_SAS - ok
15:00:32.0955 2888	LSI_SAS2 (30f5c0de1ee8b5bc9306c1f0e4a75f93) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys
15:00:32.0964 2888	LSI_SAS2 - ok
15:00:32.0987 2888	LSI_SCSI (0504eacaff0d3c8aed161c4b0d369d4a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys
15:00:32.0998 2888	LSI_SCSI - ok
15:00:33.0016 2888	luafv (43d0f98e1d56ccddb0d5254cff7b356e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
15:00:33.0063 2888	luafv - ok
15:00:33.0090 2888	Mcx2Svc (0be09cd858abf9df6ed259d57a1a1663) C:\Windows\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll
15:00:33.0101 2888	Mcx2Svc - ok
15:00:33.0122 2888	megasas (a55805f747c6edb6a9080d7c633bd0f4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\megasas.sys
15:00:33.0131 2888	megasas - ok
15:00:33.0153 2888	MegaSR (baf74ce0072480c3b6b7c13b2a94d6b3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MegaSR.sys
15:00:33.0167 2888	MegaSR - ok
15:00:33.0204 2888	MEIx64 (a6518dcc42f7a6e999bb3bea8fd87567) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys
15:00:33.0210 2888	MEIx64 - ok
15:00:33.0292 2888	Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service - ok
15:00:33.0328 2888	MMCSS (e40e80d0304a73e8d269f7141d77250b) C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
15:00:33.0377 2888	MMCSS - ok
15:00:33.0392 2888	Modem (800ba92f7010378b09f9ed9270f07137) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
15:00:33.0433 2888	Modem - ok
15:00:33.0458 2888	monitor (b03d591dc7da45ece20b3b467e6aadaa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
15:00:33.0481 2888	monitor - ok
15:00:33.0511 2888	mouclass (7d27ea49f3c1f687d357e77a470aea99) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
15:00:33.0521 2888	mouclass - ok
15:00:33.0541 2888	mouhid (d3bf052c40b0c4166d9fd86a4288c1e6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
15:00:33.0551 2888	mouhid - ok
15:00:33.0577 2888	mountmgr (32e7a3d591d671a6df2db515a5cbe0fa) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
15:00:33.0587 2888	mountmgr - ok
15:00:33.0625 2888	MpFilter (94c66ededcdb6a126880472f9a704d8e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpFilter.sys
15:00:33.0638 2888	MpFilter - ok
15:00:33.0671 2888	mpio (a44b420d30bd56e145d6a2bc8768ec58) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
15:00:33.0682 2888	mpio - ok
15:00:33.0707 2888	mpsdrv (6c38c9e45ae0ea2fa5e551f2ed5e978f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
15:00:33.0740 2888	mpsdrv - ok
15:00:33.0807 2888	MpsSvc (54ffc9c8898113ace189d4aa7199d2c1) C:\Windows\system32\mpssvc.dll
15:00:33.0866 2888	MpsSvc - ok
15:00:33.0988 2888	MRxDAV (dc722758b8261e1abafd31a3c0a66380) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
15:00:34.0011 2888	MRxDAV - ok
15:00:34.0033 2888	mrxsmb (a5d9106a73dc88564c825d317cac68ac) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
15:00:34.0078 2888	mrxsmb - ok
15:00:34.0115 2888	mrxsmb10 (d711b3c1d5f42c0c2415687be09fc163) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
15:00:34.0127 2888	mrxsmb10 - ok
15:00:34.0149 2888	mrxsmb20 (9423e9d355c8d303e76b8cfbd8a5c30c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
15:00:34.0159 2888	mrxsmb20 - ok
15:00:34.0175 2888	msahci (c25f0bafa182cbca2dd3c851c2e75796) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
15:00:34.0184 2888	msahci - ok
15:00:34.0215 2888	msdsm (db801a638d011b9633829eb6f663c900) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
15:00:34.0226 2888	msdsm - ok
15:00:34.0260 2888	MSDTC (de0ece52236cfa3ed2dbfc03f28253a8) C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
15:00:34.0272 2888	MSDTC - ok
15:00:34.0296 2888	Msfs (aa3fb40e17ce1388fa1bedab50ea8f96) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
15:00:34.0328 2888	Msfs - ok
15:00:34.0340 2888	mshidkmdf (f9d215a46a8b9753f61767fa72a20326) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
15:00:34.0385 2888	mshidkmdf - ok
15:00:34.0406 2888	msisadrv (d916874bbd4f8b07bfb7fa9b3ccae29d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
15:00:34.0415 2888	msisadrv - ok
15:00:34.0455 2888	MSiSCSI (808e98ff49b155c522e6400953177b08) C:\Windows\system32\iscsiexe.dll
15:00:34.0504 2888	MSiSCSI - ok
15:00:34.0508 2888	msiserver - ok
15:00:34.0521 2888	MSKSSRV (49ccf2c4fea34ffad8b1b59d49439366) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
15:00:34.0551 2888	MSKSSRV - ok
15:00:34.0632 2888	MsMpSvc (59faaf2c83c8169ea20f9e335e418907) c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe
15:00:34.0641 2888	MsMpSvc - ok
15:00:34.0675 2888	MSPCLOCK (bdd71ace35a232104ddd349ee70e1ab3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
15:00:34.0707 2888	MSPCLOCK - ok
15:00:34.0711 2888	MSPQM (4ed981241db27c3383d72092b618a1d0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
15:00:34.0751 2888	MSPQM - ok
15:00:34.0785 2888	MsRPC (759a9eeb0fa9ed79da1fb7d4ef78866d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
15:00:34.0800 2888	MsRPC - ok
15:00:34.0821 2888	mssmbios (0eed230e37515a0eaee3c2e1bc97b288) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
15:00:34.0830 2888	mssmbios - ok
15:00:34.0851 2888	MSTEE (2e66f9ecb30b4221a318c92ac2250779) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
15:00:34.0883 2888	MSTEE - ok
15:00:34.0898 2888	MTConfig (7ea404308934e675bffde8edf0757bcd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MTConfig.sys
15:00:34.0908 2888	MTConfig - ok
15:00:34.0926 2888	Mup (f9a18612fd3526fe473c1bda678d61c8) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
15:00:34.0935 2888	Mup - ok
15:00:34.0984 2888	napagent (582ac6d9873e31dfa28a4547270862dd) C:\Windows\system32\qagentRT.dll
15:00:35.0036 2888	napagent - ok
15:00:35.0078 2888	NativeWifiP (1ea3749c4114db3e3161156ffffa6b33) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
15:00:35.0096 2888	NativeWifiP - ok
15:00:35.0146 2888	NDIS (c38b8ae57f78915905064a9a24dc1586) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
15:00:35.0173 2888	NDIS - ok
15:00:35.0287 2888	NdisCap (9f9a1f53aad7da4d6fef5bb73ab811ac) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
15:00:35.0326 2888	NdisCap - ok
15:00:35.0346 2888	NdisTapi (30639c932d9fef22b31268fe25a1b6e5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
15:00:35.0378 2888	NdisTapi - ok
15:00:35.0395 2888	Ndisuio (136185f9fb2cc61e573e676aa5402356) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
15:00:35.0427 2888	Ndisuio - ok
15:00:35.0448 2888	NdisWan (53f7305169863f0a2bddc49e116c2e11) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
15:00:35.0493 2888	NdisWan - ok
15:00:35.0525 2888	NDProxy (015c0d8e0e0421b4cfd48cffe2825879) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
15:00:35.0556 2888	NDProxy - ok
15:00:35.0589 2888	Net Driver HPZ12 (2c723e42fc8d7b0209492828f921fb50) C:\Windows\system32\HPZinw12.dll
15:00:35.0605 2888	Net Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:00:35.0605 2888	Net Driver HPZ12 - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:00:35.0659 2888	Netaapl (6f4607e2333fe21e9e3ff8133a88b35b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netaapl64.sys
15:00:35.0698 2888	Netaapl - ok
15:00:35.0712 2888	NetBIOS (86743d9f5d2b1048062b14b1d84501c4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
15:00:35.0757 2888	NetBIOS - ok
15:00:35.0789 2888	NetBT (09594d1089c523423b32a4229263f068) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
15:00:35.0824 2888	NetBT - ok
15:00:35.0861 2888	Netlogon (c118a82cd78818c29ab228366ebf81c3) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:00:35.0871 2888	Netlogon - ok
15:00:35.0919 2888	Netman (847d3ae376c0817161a14a82c8922a9e) C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll
15:00:35.0970 2888	Netman - ok
15:00:36.0045 2888	NetMsmqActivator (d22cd77d4f0d63d1169bb35911bff12d) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
15:00:36.0054 2888	NetMsmqActivator - ok
15:00:36.0057 2888	NetPipeActivator (d22cd77d4f0d63d1169bb35911bff12d) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
15:00:36.0066 2888	NetPipeActivator - ok
15:00:36.0095 2888	netprofm (5f28111c648f1e24f7dbc87cdeb091b8) C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll
15:00:36.0133 2888	netprofm - ok
15:00:36.0145 2888	NetTcpActivator (d22cd77d4f0d63d1169bb35911bff12d) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
15:00:36.0154 2888	NetTcpActivator - ok
15:00:36.0157 2888	NetTcpPortSharing (d22cd77d4f0d63d1169bb35911bff12d) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
15:00:36.0165 2888	NetTcpPortSharing - ok
15:00:36.0273 2888	netvsc (73ce12b8bdd747b0063cb0a7ef44cea7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netvsc60.sys
15:00:36.0291 2888	netvsc - ok
15:00:36.0316 2888	nfrd960 (77889813be4d166cdab78ddba990da92) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys
15:00:36.0325 2888	nfrd960 - ok
15:00:36.0359 2888	NisDrv (91b4e0273d2f6c24ef845f2b41311289) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys
15:00:36.0368 2888	NisDrv - ok
15:00:36.0420 2888	NisSrv (10a43829a9e606af3eef25a1c1665923) c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\NisSrv.exe
15:00:36.0434 2888	NisSrv - ok
15:00:36.0483 2888	NlaSvc (1ee99a89cc788ada662441d1e9830529) C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
15:00:36.0532 2888	NlaSvc - ok
15:00:36.0597 2888	Npfs (1e4c4ab5c9b8dd13179bbdc75a2a01f7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
15:00:36.0630 2888	Npfs - ok
15:00:36.0638 2888	nsi (d54bfdf3e0c953f823b3d0bfe4732528) C:\Windows\system32\nsisvc.dll
15:00:36.0669 2888	nsi - ok
15:00:36.0685 2888	nsiproxy (e7f5ae18af4168178a642a9247c63001) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
15:00:36.0723 2888	nsiproxy - ok
15:00:36.0796 2888	Ntfs (a2f74975097f52a00745f9637451fdd8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
15:00:36.0835 2888	Ntfs - ok
15:00:36.0956 2888	Null (9899284589f75fa8724ff3d16aed75c1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
15:00:36.0987 2888	Null - ok
15:00:37.0015 2888	nvraid (0a92cb65770442ed0dc44834632f66ad) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
15:00:37.0026 2888	nvraid - ok
15:00:37.0041 2888	nvstor (dab0e87525c10052bf65f06152f37e4a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
15:00:37.0052 2888	nvstor - ok
15:00:37.0073 2888	nv_agp (270d7cd42d6e3979f6dd0146650f0e05) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
15:00:37.0083 2888	nv_agp - ok
15:00:37.0103 2888	O2FLASH (4e37455db16aec75862b1d0bc35b589e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\o2flash.exe
15:00:37.0111 2888	O2FLASH - ok
15:00:37.0130 2888	O2MDFRDR (6172db160fc566cf24307941c0e94d8e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\O2MDFw7x64.sys
15:00:37.0138 2888	O2MDFRDR - ok
15:00:37.0154 2888	O2MDRRDR (8ed738aba394bbf6d7802698be453112) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\O2MDRw7x64.sys
15:00:37.0161 2888	O2MDRRDR - ok
15:00:37.0251 2888	O2SDIOAssist (4635935fc972c582632bf45c26bfcb0e) c:\Windows\SysWOW64\srvany.exe
15:00:37.0255 2888	O2SDIOAssist ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:00:37.0255 2888	O2SDIOAssist - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:00:37.0359 2888	O2SDJRDR (a9c1e6b7c134fad124338b7944fa996d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\o2sdjw7x64.sys
15:00:37.0367 2888	O2SDJRDR - ok
15:00:37.0387 2888	ohci1394 (3589478e4b22ce21b41fa1bfc0b8b8a0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
15:00:37.0401 2888	ohci1394 - ok
15:00:37.0485 2888	ose (9d10f99a6712e28f8acd5641e3a7ea6b) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
15:00:37.0494 2888	ose - ok
15:00:37.0739 2888	osppsvc (61bffb5f57ad12f83ab64b7181829b34) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
15:00:37.0838 2888	osppsvc - ok
15:00:37.0953 2888	p2pimsvc (3eac4455472cc2c97107b5291e0dcafe) C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
15:00:37.0995 2888	p2pimsvc - ok
15:00:38.0045 2888	p2psvc (927463ecb02179f88e4b9a17568c63c3) C:\Windows\system32\p2psvc.dll
15:00:38.0061 2888	p2psvc - ok
15:00:38.0107 2888	Parport (0086431c29c35be1dbc43f52cc273887) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
15:00:38.0117 2888	Parport - ok
15:00:38.0154 2888	partmgr (e9766131eeade40a27dc27d2d68fba9c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
15:00:38.0164 2888	partmgr - ok
15:00:38.0176 2888	PBADRV (363b3f857abee85767e01e3044c539cd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\PBADRV.sys
15:00:38.0183 2888	PBADRV - ok
15:00:38.0201 2888	PcaSvc (3aeaa8b561e63452c655dc0584922257) C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll
15:00:38.0235 2888	PcaSvc - ok
15:00:38.0266 2888	pci (94575c0571d1462a0f70bde6bd6ee6b3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
15:00:38.0278 2888	pci - ok
15:00:38.0292 2888	pciide (b5b8b5ef2e5cb34df8dcf8831e3534fa) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
15:00:38.0301 2888	pciide - ok
15:00:38.0331 2888	pcmcia (b2e81d4e87ce48589f98cb8c05b01f2f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys
15:00:38.0344 2888	pcmcia - ok
15:00:38.0363 2888	pcw (d6b9c2e1a11a3a4b26a182ffef18f603) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
15:00:38.0372 2888	pcw - ok
15:00:38.0416 2888	PEAUTH (68769c3356b3be5d1c732c97b9a80d6e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
15:00:38.0470 2888	PEAUTH - ok
15:00:38.0624 2888	PeerDistSvc (b9b0a4299dd2d76a4243f75fd54dc680) C:\Windows\system32\peerdistsvc.dll
15:00:38.0665 2888	PeerDistSvc - ok
15:00:38.0752 2888	PerfHost (e495e408c93141e8fc72dc0c6046ddfa) C:\Windows\SysWow64\perfhost.exe
15:00:38.0783 2888	PerfHost - ok
15:00:38.0931 2888	pla (c7cf6a6e137463219e1259e3f0f0dd6c) C:\Windows\system32\pla.dll
15:00:38.0982 2888	pla - ok
15:00:39.0085 2888	PlugPlay (25fbdef06c4d92815b353f6e792c8129) C:\Windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
15:00:39.0114 2888	PlugPlay - ok
15:00:39.0150 2888	Pml Driver HPZ12 (171e6d91a20aac8d02172a64e82ce90b) C:\Windows\system32\HPZipm12.dll
15:00:39.0165 2888	Pml Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:00:39.0165 2888	Pml Driver HPZ12 - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:00:39.0190 2888	PNRPAutoReg (7195581cec9bb7d12abe54036acc2e38) C:\Windows\system32\pnrpauto.dll
15:00:39.0218 2888	PNRPAutoReg - ok
15:00:39.0262 2888	PNRPsvc (3eac4455472cc2c97107b5291e0dcafe) C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
15:00:39.0274 2888	PNRPsvc - ok
15:00:39.0332 2888	PolicyAgent (4f15d75adf6156bf56eced6d4a55c389) C:\Windows\System32\ipsecsvc.dll
15:00:39.0387 2888	PolicyAgent - ok
15:00:39.0418 2888	Power (6ba9d927dded70bd1a9caded45f8b184) C:\Windows\system32\umpo.dll
15:00:39.0467 2888	Power - ok
15:00:39.0534 2888	PptpMiniport (f92a2c41117a11a00be01ca01a7fcde9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
15:00:39.0580 2888	PptpMiniport - ok
15:00:39.0596 2888	Processor (0d922e23c041efb1c3fac2a6f943c9bf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\processr.sys
15:00:39.0614 2888	Processor - ok
15:00:39.0652 2888	ProfSvc (5c78838b4d166d1a27db3a8a820c799a) C:\Windows\system32\profsvc.dll
15:00:39.0705 2888	ProfSvc - ok
15:00:39.0738 2888	ProtectedStorage (c118a82cd78818c29ab228366ebf81c3) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:00:39.0747 2888	ProtectedStorage - ok
15:00:39.0774 2888	Psched (0557cf5a2556bd58e26384169d72438d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
15:00:39.0805 2888	Psched - ok
15:00:39.0815 2888	PxHlpa64 (87b04878a6d59d6c79251dc960c674c1) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys
15:00:39.0825 2888	PxHlpa64 - ok
15:00:39.0915 2888	ql2300 (a53a15a11ebfd21077463ee2c7afeef0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys
15:00:39.0952 2888	ql2300 - ok
15:00:40.0067 2888	ql40xx (4f6d12b51de1aaeff7dc58c4d75423c8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys
15:00:40.0078 2888	ql40xx - ok
15:00:40.0114 2888	QWAVE (906191634e99aea92c4816150bda3732) C:\Windows\system32\qwave.dll
15:00:40.0133 2888	QWAVE - ok
15:00:40.0151 2888	QWAVEdrv (76707bb36430888d9ce9d705398adb6c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
15:00:40.0182 2888	QWAVEdrv - ok
15:00:40.0215 2888	RasAcd (5a0da8ad5762fa2d91678a8a01311704) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
15:00:40.0260 2888	RasAcd - ok
15:00:40.0291 2888	RasAgileVpn (7ecff9b22276b73f43a99a15a6094e90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
15:00:40.0324 2888	RasAgileVpn - ok
15:00:40.0344 2888	RasAuto (8f26510c5383b8dbe976de1cd00fc8c7) C:\Windows\System32\rasauto.dll
15:00:40.0378 2888	RasAuto - ok
15:00:40.0398 2888	Rasl2tp (471815800ae33e6f1c32fb1b97c490ca) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
15:00:40.0443 2888	Rasl2tp - ok
15:00:40.0486 2888	RasMan (ee867a0870fc9e4972ba9eaad35651e2) C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll
15:00:40.0534 2888	RasMan - ok
15:00:40.0559 2888	RasPppoe (855c9b1cd4756c5e9a2aa58a15f58c25) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
15:00:40.0605 2888	RasPppoe - ok
15:00:40.0634 2888	RasSstp (e8b1e447b008d07ff47d016c2b0eeecb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
15:00:40.0684 2888	RasSstp - ok
15:00:40.0717 2888	rdbss (77f665941019a1594d887a74f301fa2f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
15:00:40.0752 2888	rdbss - ok
15:00:40.0765 2888	rdpbus (302da2a0539f2cf54d7c6cc30c1f2d8d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
15:00:40.0790 2888	rdpbus - ok
15:00:40.0816 2888	RDPCDD (cea6cc257fc9b7715f1c2b4849286d24) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
15:00:40.0848 2888	RDPCDD - ok
15:00:40.0883 2888	RDPDR (1b6163c503398b23ff8b939c67747683) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpdr.sys
15:00:40.0903 2888	RDPDR - ok
15:00:40.0941 2888	RDPENCDD (bb5971a4f00659529a5c44831af22365) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
15:00:40.0990 2888	RDPENCDD - ok
15:00:41.0023 2888	RDPREFMP (216f3fa57533d98e1f74ded70113177a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
15:00:41.0055 2888	RDPREFMP - ok
15:00:41.0093 2888	RDPWD (6d76e6433574b058adcb0c50df834492) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
15:00:41.0132 2888	RDPWD - ok
15:00:41.0158 2888	rdyboost (34ed295fa0121c241bfef24764fc4520) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
15:00:41.0170 2888	rdyboost - ok
15:00:41.0213 2888	RemoteAccess (254fb7a22d74e5511c73a3f6d802f192) C:\Windows\System32\mprdim.dll
15:00:41.0247 2888	RemoteAccess - ok
15:00:41.0280 2888	RemoteRegistry (e4d94f24081440b5fc5aa556c7c62702) C:\Windows\system32\regsvc.dll
15:00:41.0315 2888	RemoteRegistry - ok
15:00:41.0339 2888	RFCOMM (3dd798846e2c28102b922c56e71b7932) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rfcomm.sys
15:00:41.0371 2888	RFCOMM - ok
15:00:41.0537 2888	RoxMediaDB12OEM (3c957189b31c34d3ad21967b12b6aed7) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB12OEM.exe
15:00:41.0564 2888	RoxMediaDB12OEM - ok
15:00:41.0581 2888	RoxWatch12 (2b73088cc2ca757a172b425c9398e5bc) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch12OEM.exe
15:00:41.0592 2888	RoxWatch12 - ok
15:00:41.0705 2888	RpcEptMapper (e4dc58cf7b3ea515ae917ff0d402a7bb) C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll
15:00:41.0751 2888	RpcEptMapper - ok
15:00:41.0784 2888	RpcLocator (d5ba242d4cf8e384db90e6a8ed850b8c) C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe
15:00:41.0794 2888	RpcLocator - ok
15:00:41.0825 2888	RpcSs (5c627d1b1138676c0a7ab2c2c190d123) C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
15:00:41.0862 2888	RpcSs - ok
15:00:41.0905 2888	rspndr (ddc86e4f8e7456261e637e3552e804ff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
15:00:41.0955 2888	rspndr - ok
15:00:41.0993 2888	s3cap (e60c0a09f997826c7627b244195ab581) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vms3cap.sys
15:00:42.0016 2888	s3cap - ok
15:00:42.0046 2888	SamSs (c118a82cd78818c29ab228366ebf81c3) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:00:42.0055 2888	SamSs - ok
15:00:42.0079 2888	sbp2port (ac03af3329579fffb455aa2daabbe22b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
15:00:42.0089 2888	sbp2port - ok
15:00:42.0132 2888	SCardSvr (9b7395789e3791a3b6d000fe6f8b131e) C:\Windows\System32\SCardSvr.dll
15:00:42.0167 2888	SCardSvr - ok
15:00:42.0211 2888	SCDEmu (6ce6f98ea3d07a9c2ce3cd0a5a86352d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SCDEmu.sys
15:00:42.0220 2888	SCDEmu - ok
15:00:42.0236 2888	scfilter (253f38d0d7074c02ff8deb9836c97d2b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
15:00:42.0285 2888	scfilter - ok
15:00:42.0349 2888	Schedule (262f6592c3299c005fd6bec90fc4463a) C:\Windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
15:00:42.0411 2888	Schedule - ok
15:00:42.0524 2888	SCPolicySvc (f17d1d393bbc69c5322fbfafaca28c7f) C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
15:00:42.0555 2888	SCPolicySvc - ok
15:00:42.0594 2888	SDRSVC (6ea4234dc55346e0709560fe7c2c1972) C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll
15:00:42.0635 2888	SDRSVC - ok
15:00:42.0689 2888	secdrv (3ea8a16169c26afbeb544e0e48421186) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
15:00:42.0721 2888	secdrv - ok
15:00:42.0747 2888	seclogon (bc617a4e1b4fa8df523a061739a0bd87) C:\Windows\system32\seclogon.dll
15:00:42.0779 2888	seclogon - ok
15:00:42.0945 2888	SecureStorageService (8365191d0fe7df5972b889821adbe62b) C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Secure Storage Manager\SecureStorageService.exe
15:00:42.0991 2888	SecureStorageService - ok
15:00:43.0093 2888	SENS (c32ab8fa018ef34c0f113bd501436d21) C:\Windows\System32\sens.dll
15:00:43.0142 2888	SENS - ok
15:00:43.0160 2888	SensrSvc (0336cffafaab87a11541f1cf1594b2b2) C:\Windows\system32\sensrsvc.dll
15:00:43.0185 2888	SensrSvc - ok
15:00:43.0228 2888	Serenum (cb624c0035412af0debec78c41f5ca1b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serenum.sys
15:00:43.0238 2888	Serenum - ok
15:00:43.0256 2888	Serial (c1d8e28b2c2adfaec4ba89e9fda69bd6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys
15:00:43.0267 2888	Serial - ok
15:00:43.0281 2888	sermouse (1c545a7d0691cc4a027396535691c3e3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sermouse.sys
15:00:43.0300 2888	sermouse - ok
15:00:43.0335 2888	SessionEnv (0b6231bf38174a1628c4ac812cc75804) C:\Windows\system32\sessenv.dll
15:00:43.0368 2888	SessionEnv - ok
15:00:43.0385 2888	sffdisk (a554811bcd09279536440c964ae35bbf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
15:00:43.0397 2888	sffdisk - ok
15:00:43.0409 2888	sffp_mmc (ff414f0baefeba59bc6c04b3db0b87bf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
15:00:43.0436 2888	sffp_mmc - ok
15:00:43.0458 2888	sffp_sd (dd85b78243a19b59f0637dcf284da63c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
15:00:43.0485 2888	sffp_sd - ok
15:00:43.0511 2888	sfloppy (a9d601643a1647211a1ee2ec4e433ff4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys
15:00:43.0534 2888	sfloppy - ok
15:00:43.0614 2888	SharedAccess (b95f6501a2f8b2e78c697fec401970ce) C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll
15:00:43.0651 2888	SharedAccess - ok
15:00:43.0698 2888	ShellHWDetection (aaf932b4011d14052955d4b212a4da8d) C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
15:00:43.0750 2888	ShellHWDetection - ok
15:00:43.0811 2888	SiSRaid2 (843caf1e5fde1ffd5ff768f23a51e2e1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SiSRaid2.sys
15:00:43.0820 2888	SiSRaid2 - ok
15:00:43.0845 2888	SiSRaid4 (6a6c106d42e9ffff8b9fcb4f754f6da4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys
15:00:43.0855 2888	SiSRaid4 - ok
15:00:43.0877 2888	Smb (548260a7b8654e024dc30bf8a7c5baa4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
15:00:43.0910 2888	Smb - ok
15:00:43.0945 2888	SNMPTRAP (6313f223e817cc09aa41811daa7f541d) C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
15:00:43.0956 2888	SNMPTRAP - ok
15:00:43.0976 2888	spldr (b9e31e5cacdfe584f34f730a677803f9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
15:00:43.0984 2888	spldr - ok
15:00:44.0037 2888	Spooler (b96c17b5dc1424d56eea3a99e97428cd) C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
15:00:44.0068 2888	Spooler - ok
15:00:44.0214 2888	sppsvc (e17e0188bb90fae42d83e98707efa59c) C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
15:00:44.0296 2888	sppsvc - ok
15:00:44.0382 2888	sppuinotify (93d7d61317f3d4bc4f4e9f8a96a7de45) C:\Windows\system32\sppuinotify.dll
15:00:44.0415 2888	sppuinotify - ok
15:00:44.0475 2888	srv (441fba48bff01fdb9d5969ebc1838f0b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
15:00:44.0503 2888	srv - ok
15:00:44.0534 2888	srv2 (b4adebbf5e3677cce9651e0f01f7cc28) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
15:00:44.0566 2888	srv2 - ok
15:00:44.0590 2888	srvnet (27e461f0be5bff5fc737328f749538c3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
15:00:44.0602 2888	srvnet - ok
15:00:44.0657 2888	SSDPSRV (51b52fbd583cde8aa9ba62b8b4298f33) C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
15:00:44.0704 2888	SSDPSRV - ok
15:00:44.0723 2888	SstpSvc (ab7aebf58dad8daab7a6c45e6a8885cb) C:\Windows\system32\sstpsvc.dll
15:00:44.0757 2888	SstpSvc - ok
15:00:44.0824 2888	STacSV (b2d8b364a831427a5741f6c408fa8ae3) C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\STacSV64.exe
15:00:44.0854 2888	STacSV - ok
15:00:44.0932 2888	stdcfltn (e4ea2412fb1b8aee33667a9cc6d456a4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stdcfltn.sys
15:00:44.0939 2888	stdcfltn - ok
15:00:44.0963 2888	stexstor (f3817967ed533d08327dc73bc4d5542a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\stexstor.sys
15:00:44.0972 2888	stexstor - ok
15:00:45.0015 2888	STHDA (ef5acde92ba3f691bbfef781cb063501) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stwrt64.sys
15:00:45.0030 2888	STHDA - ok
15:00:45.0087 2888	stisvc (8dd52e8e6128f4b2da92ce27402871c1) C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
15:00:45.0118 2888	stisvc - ok
15:00:45.0207 2888	stllssvr (7731f46ec0d687a931cba063e8f90ef0) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
15:00:45.0214 2888	stllssvr - ok
15:00:45.0279 2888	StorSvc (c40841817ef57d491f22eb103da587cc) C:\Windows\system32\storsvc.dll
15:00:45.0303 2888	StorSvc - ok
15:00:45.0379 2888	storvsc (d34e4943d5ac096c8edeebfd80d76e23) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\storvsc.sys
15:00:45.0388 2888	storvsc - ok
15:00:45.0410 2888	swenum (d01ec09b6711a5f8e7e6564a4d0fbc90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
15:00:45.0418 2888	swenum - ok
15:00:45.0447 2888	swprv (e08e46fdd841b7184194011ca1955a0b) C:\Windows\System32\swprv.dll
15:00:45.0498 2888	swprv - ok
15:00:45.0526 2888	SynthVid (4cdd7df58730d23ba9cb5829a6e2ecea) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VMBusVideoM.sys
15:00:45.0535 2888	SynthVid - ok
15:00:45.0657 2888	SysMain (bf9ccc0bf39b418c8d0ae8b05cf95b7d) C:\Windows\system32\sysmain.dll
15:00:45.0710 2888	SysMain - ok
15:00:45.0801 2888	TabletInputService (e3c61fd7b7c2557e1f1b0b4cec713585) C:\Windows\System32\TabSvc.dll
15:00:45.0818 2888	TabletInputService - ok
15:00:45.0842 2888	TapiSrv (40f0849f65d13ee87b9a9ae3c1dd6823) C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll
15:00:45.0878 2888	TapiSrv - ok
15:00:45.0925 2888	TBS (1be03ac720f4d302ea01d40f588162f6) C:\Windows\System32\tbssvc.dll
15:00:45.0961 2888	TBS - ok
15:00:46.0058 2888	Tcpip (acb82bda8f46c84f465c1afa517dc4b9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
15:00:46.0102 2888	Tcpip - ok
15:00:46.0242 2888	TCPIP6 (acb82bda8f46c84f465c1afa517dc4b9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
15:00:46.0278 2888	TCPIP6 - ok
15:00:46.0375 2888	tcpipreg (df687e3d8836bfb04fcc0615bf15a519) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
15:00:46.0420 2888	tcpipreg - ok
15:00:46.0566 2888	tcsd_win32.exe (3d52b206d9f6f3ecfdb5d676614e47b6) C:\Program Files (x86)\NTRU Cryptosystems\NTRU TCG Software Stack\bin\tcsd_win32.exe
15:00:46.0594 2888	tcsd_win32.exe ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:00:46.0594 2888	tcsd_win32.exe - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:00:46.0827 2888	TdmService (e2f626e4a23e12de31d8820ff143a456) C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmService.exe
15:00:46.0904 2888	TdmService - ok
15:00:47.0018 2888	TDPIPE (3371d21011695b16333a3934340c4e7c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
15:00:47.0027 2888	TDPIPE - ok
15:00:47.0058 2888	TDTCP (51c5eceb1cdee2468a1748be550cfbc8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
15:00:47.0082 2888	TDTCP - ok
15:00:47.0108 2888	tdx (ddad5a7ab24d8b65f8d724f5c20fd806) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
15:00:47.0141 2888	tdx - ok
15:00:47.0157 2888	TermDD (561e7e1f06895d78de991e01dd0fb6e5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
15:00:47.0166 2888	TermDD - ok
15:00:47.0218 2888	TermService (2e648163254233755035b46dd7b89123) C:\Windows\System32\termsrv.dll
15:00:47.0274 2888	TermService - ok
15:00:47.0304 2888	Themes (f0344071948d1a1fa732231785a0664c) C:\Windows\system32\themeservice.dll
15:00:47.0319 2888	Themes - ok
15:00:47.0353 2888	THREADORDER (e40e80d0304a73e8d269f7141d77250b) C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
15:00:47.0386 2888	THREADORDER - ok
15:00:47.0399 2888	TrkWks (7e7afd841694f6ac397e99d75cead49d) C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll
15:00:47.0433 2888	TrkWks - ok
15:00:47.0496 2888	TrustedInstaller (773212b2aaa24c1e31f10246b15b276c) C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
15:00:47.0544 2888	TrustedInstaller - ok
15:00:47.0599 2888	tssecsrv (ce18b2cdfc837c99e5fae9ca6cba5d30) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
15:00:47.0630 2888	tssecsrv - ok
15:00:47.0653 2888	TsUsbFlt (d11c783e3ef9a3c52c0ebe83cc5000e9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys
15:00:47.0678 2888	TsUsbFlt - ok
15:00:47.0685 2888	TsUsbGD (9cc2ccae8a84820eaecb886d477cbcb8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys
15:00:47.0694 2888	TsUsbGD - ok
15:00:47.0714 2888	tunnel (3566a8daafa27af944f5d705eaa64894) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
15:00:47.0747 2888	tunnel - ok
15:00:47.0769 2888	uagp35 (b4dd609bd7e282bfc683cec7eaaaad67) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uagp35.sys
15:00:47.0779 2888	uagp35 - ok
15:00:47.0812 2888	udfs (ff4232a1a64012baa1fd97c7b67df593) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
15:00:47.0859 2888	udfs - ok
15:00:47.0899 2888	UI0Detect (3cbdec8d06b9968aba702eba076364a1) C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe
15:00:47.0910 2888	UI0Detect - ok
15:00:47.0917 2888	uliagpkx (4bfe1bc28391222894cbf1e7d0e42320) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
15:00:47.0927 2888	uliagpkx - ok
15:00:47.0938 2888	umbus (dc54a574663a895c8763af0fa1ff7561) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
15:00:47.0963 2888	umbus - ok
15:00:47.0989 2888	UmPass (b2e8e8cb557b156da5493bbddcc1474d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\umpass.sys
15:00:48.0005 2888	UmPass - ok
15:00:48.0030 2888	UmRdpService (a293dcd756d04d8492a750d03b9a297c) C:\Windows\System32\umrdp.dll
15:00:48.0059 2888	UmRdpService - ok
15:00:48.0240 2888	UNS (f7a1f83f28b125aa3737bc06eabb0cd5) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
15:00:48.0287 2888	UNS - ok
15:00:48.0412 2888	upnphost (d47ec6a8e81633dd18d2436b19baf6de) C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll
15:00:48.0464 2888	upnphost - ok
15:00:48.0535 2888	USBAAPL64 (aa33fc47ed58c34e6e9261e4f850b7eb) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys
15:00:48.0556 2888	USBAAPL64 - ok
15:00:48.0584 2888	usbaudio (82e8f44688e6fac57b5b7c6fc7adbc2a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys
15:00:48.0612 2888	usbaudio - ok
15:00:48.0645 2888	usbccgp (19ad7990c0b67e48dac5b26f99628223) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
15:00:48.0665 2888	usbccgp - ok
15:00:48.0686 2888	usbcir (af0892a803fdda7492f595368e3b68e7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
15:00:48.0703 2888	usbcir - ok
15:00:48.0725 2888	usbehci (c025055fe7b87701eb042095df1a2d7b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
15:00:48.0751 2888	usbehci - ok
15:00:48.0779 2888	usbhub (287c6c9410b111b68b52ca298f7b8c24) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
15:00:48.0793 2888	usbhub - ok
15:00:48.0821 2888	usbohci (9840fc418b4cbd632d3d0a667a725c31) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
15:00:48.0844 2888	usbohci - ok
15:00:48.0882 2888	usbprint (73188f58fb384e75c4063d29413cee3d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
15:00:48.0894 2888	usbprint - ok
15:00:48.0930 2888	usbscan (aaa2513c8aed8b54b189fd0c6b1634c0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
15:00:48.0942 2888	usbscan - ok
15:00:48.0958 2888	USBSTOR (fed648b01349a3c8395a5169db5fb7d6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
15:00:48.0999 2888	USBSTOR - ok
15:00:49.0036 2888	usbuhci (62069a34518bcf9c1fd9e74b3f6db7cd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
15:00:49.0055 2888	usbuhci - ok
15:00:49.0086 2888	usbvideo (454800c2bc7f3927ce030141ee4f4c50) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
15:00:49.0112 2888	usbvideo - ok
15:00:49.0161 2888	UxSms (edbb23cbcf2cdf727d64ff9b51a6070e) C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll
15:00:49.0211 2888	UxSms - ok
15:00:49.0246 2888	VaultSvc (c118a82cd78818c29ab228366ebf81c3) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:00:49.0255 2888	VaultSvc - ok
15:00:49.0293 2888	vdrvroot (c5c876ccfc083ff3b128f933823e87bd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
15:00:49.0302 2888	vdrvroot - ok
15:00:49.0325 2888	vds (8d6b481601d01a456e75c3210f1830be) C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
15:00:49.0382 2888	vds - ok
15:00:49.0394 2888	vga (da4da3f5e02943c2dc8c6ed875de68dd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
15:00:49.0407 2888	vga - ok
15:00:49.0432 2888	VgaSave (53e92a310193cb3c03bea963de7d9cfc) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
15:00:49.0481 2888	VgaSave - ok
15:00:49.0525 2888	vhdmp (2ce2df28c83aeaf30084e1b1eb253cbb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
15:00:49.0537 2888	vhdmp - ok
15:00:49.0554 2888	viaide (e5689d93ffe4e5d66c0178761240dd54) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
15:00:49.0563 2888	viaide - ok
15:00:49.0588 2888	VMBusHID (7de90b48f210d29649380545db45a187) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\VMBusHID.sys
15:00:49.0597 2888	VMBusHID - ok
15:00:49.0622 2888	volmgr (d2aafd421940f640b407aefaaebd91b0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
15:00:49.0631 2888	volmgr - ok
15:00:49.0655 2888	volmgrx (a255814907c89be58b79ef2f189b843b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
15:00:49.0670 2888	volmgrx - ok
15:00:49.0686 2888	volsnap (0d08d2f3b3ff84e433346669b5e0f639) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
15:00:49.0698 2888	volsnap - ok
15:00:49.0721 2888	vsmraid (5e2016ea6ebaca03c04feac5f330d997) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys
15:00:49.0732 2888	vsmraid - ok
15:00:49.0812 2888	VSS (b60ba0bc31b0cb414593e169f6f21cc2) C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe
15:00:49.0883 2888	VSS - ok
15:00:50.0031 2888	vwifibus (36d4720b72b5c5d9cb2b9c29e9df67a1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
15:00:50.0043 2888	vwifibus - ok
15:00:50.0056 2888	vwififlt (6a3d66263414ff0d6fa754c646612f3f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys
15:00:50.0086 2888	vwififlt - ok
15:00:50.0116 2888	vwifimp (6a638fc4bfddc4d9b186c28c91bd1a01) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys
15:00:50.0129 2888	vwifimp - ok
15:00:50.0176 2888	W32Time (1c9d80cc3849b3788048078c26486e1a) C:\Windows\system32\w32time.dll
15:00:50.0214 2888	W32Time - ok
15:00:50.0240 2888	WacomPen (4e9440f4f152a7b944cb1663d3935a3e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wacompen.sys
15:00:50.0258 2888	WacomPen - ok
15:00:50.0277 2888	WANARP (356afd78a6ed4457169241ac3965230c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
15:00:50.0310 2888	WANARP - ok
15:00:50.0314 2888	Wanarpv6 (356afd78a6ed4457169241ac3965230c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
15:00:50.0345 2888	Wanarpv6 - ok
15:00:50.0416 2888	WatAdminSvc (3cec96de223e49eaae3651fcf8faea6c) C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe
15:00:50.0448 2888	WatAdminSvc - ok
15:00:50.0610 2888	Wave Authentication Manager Service (e45bce01f15eeb240fe9db83b9d86be3) C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Authentication Manager\WaveAMService.exe
15:00:50.0637 2888	Wave Authentication Manager Service ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:00:50.0637 2888	Wave Authentication Manager Service - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:00:50.0794 2888	wbengine (78f4e7f5c56cb9716238eb57da4b6a75) C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe
15:00:50.0852 2888	wbengine - ok
15:00:50.0915 2888	WbioSrvc (3aa101e8edab2db4131333f4325c76a3) C:\Windows\System32\wbiosrvc.dll
15:00:50.0932 2888	WbioSrvc - ok
15:00:50.0958 2888	wcncsvc (7368a2afd46e5a4481d1de9d14848edd) C:\Windows\System32\wcncsvc.dll
15:00:50.0994 2888	wcncsvc - ok
15:00:51.0019 2888	WcsPlugInService (20f7441334b18cee52027661df4a6129) C:\Windows\System32\WcsPlugInService.dll
15:00:51.0046 2888	WcsPlugInService - ok
15:00:51.0110 2888	Wd (72889e16ff12ba0f235467d6091b17dc) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wd.sys
15:00:51.0119 2888	Wd - ok
15:00:51.0161 2888	Wdf01000 (441bd2d7b4f98134c3a4f9fa570fd250) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
15:00:51.0181 2888	Wdf01000 - ok
15:00:51.0281 2888	WdiServiceHost (bf1fc3f79b863c914687a737c2f3d681) C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
15:00:51.0356 2888	WdiServiceHost - ok
15:00:51.0360 2888	WdiSystemHost (bf1fc3f79b863c914687a737c2f3d681) C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
15:00:51.0376 2888	WdiSystemHost - ok
15:00:51.0398 2888	WebClient (3db6d04e1c64272f8b14eb8bc4616280) C:\Windows\System32\webclnt.dll
15:00:51.0418 2888	WebClient - ok
15:00:51.0443 2888	Wecsvc (c749025a679c5103e575e3b48e092c43) C:\Windows\system32\wecsvc.dll
15:00:51.0495 2888	Wecsvc - ok
15:00:51.0516 2888	wercplsupport (7e591867422dc788b9e5bd337a669a08) C:\Windows\System32\wercplsupport.dll
15:00:51.0563 2888	wercplsupport - ok
15:00:51.0595 2888	WerSvc (6d137963730144698cbd10f202e9f251) C:\Windows\System32\WerSvc.dll
15:00:51.0646 2888	WerSvc - ok
15:00:51.0719 2888	WfpLwf (611b23304bf067451a9fdee01fbdd725) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
15:00:51.0751 2888	WfpLwf - ok
15:00:51.0770 2888	WIMMount (05ecaec3e4529a7153b3136ceb49f0ec) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
15:00:51.0779 2888	WIMMount - ok
15:00:51.0848 2888	WinDefend - ok
15:00:51.0860 2888	WinHttpAutoProxySvc - ok
15:00:51.0927 2888	Winmgmt (19b07e7e8915d701225da41cb3877306) C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
15:00:51.0963 2888	Winmgmt - ok
15:00:52.0063 2888	WinRM (bcb1310604aa415c4508708975b3931e) C:\Windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
15:00:52.0124 2888	WinRM - ok
15:00:52.0249 2888	WinUsb (fe88b288356e7b47b74b13372add906d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WinUsb.sys
15:00:52.0261 2888	WinUsb - ok
15:00:52.0330 2888	Wlansvc (4fada86e62f18a1b2f42ba18ae24e6aa) C:\Windows\System32\wlansvc.dll
15:00:52.0375 2888	Wlansvc - ok
15:00:52.0533 2888	wlidsvc (7e47c328fc4768cb8beafbcfafa70362) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
15:00:52.0583 2888	wlidsvc - ok
15:00:52.0631 2888	wltrysvc (55dbb16fdc57808615323389241fdc99) C:\Program Files\Dell\DW WLAN Card\WLTRYSVC.EXE
15:00:52.0649 2888	wltrysvc ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:00:52.0649 2888	wltrysvc - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:00:52.0771 2888	WmiAcpi (f6ff8944478594d0e414d3f048f0d778) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
15:00:52.0792 2888	WmiAcpi - ok
15:00:52.0872 2888	wmiApSrv (38b84c94c5a8af291adfea478ae54f93) C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
15:00:52.0900 2888	wmiApSrv - ok
15:00:52.0943 2888	WMPNetworkSvc - ok
15:00:52.0983 2888	WPCSvc (96c6e7100d724c69fcf9e7bf590d1dca) C:\Windows\System32\wpcsvc.dll
15:00:53.0004 2888	WPCSvc - ok
15:00:53.0023 2888	WPDBusEnum (93221146d4ebbf314c29b23cd6cc391d) C:\Windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
15:00:53.0050 2888	WPDBusEnum - ok
15:00:53.0079 2888	ws2ifsl (6bcc1d7d2fd2453957c5479a32364e52) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
15:00:53.0111 2888	ws2ifsl - ok
15:00:53.0135 2888	wscsvc (e8b1fe6669397d1772d8196df0e57a9e) C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll
15:00:53.0165 2888	wscsvc - ok
15:00:53.0171 2888	WSearch - ok
15:00:53.0282 2888	wuauserv (9df12edbc698b0bc353b3ef84861e430) C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
15:00:53.0366 2888	wuauserv - ok
15:00:53.0499 2888	WudfPf (d3381dc54c34d79b22cee0d65ba91b7c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
15:00:53.0525 2888	WudfPf - ok
15:00:53.0558 2888	WUDFRd (cf8d590be3373029d57af80914190682) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
15:00:53.0603 2888	WUDFRd - ok
15:00:53.0631 2888	wudfsvc (7a95c95b6c4cf292d689106bcae49543) C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
15:00:53.0664 2888	wudfsvc - ok
15:00:53.0684 2888	WwanSvc (9a3452b3c2a46c073166c5cf49fad1ae) C:\Windows\System32\wwansvc.dll
15:00:53.0703 2888	WwanSvc - ok
15:00:53.0747 2888	MBR (0x1B8) (5c616939100b85e558da92b899a0fc36) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
15:00:54.0548 2888	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
15:00:54.0584 2888	Boot (0x1200) (7a34c53efdc37ea201712c4a887a3eee) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0
15:00:54.0585 2888	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0 - ok
15:00:54.0605 2888	Boot (0x1200) (8911956de945ebd06ab7ad2a9dceeb36) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
15:00:54.0606 2888	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
15:00:54.0606 2888	============================================================
15:00:54.0606 2888	Scan finished
15:00:54.0606 2888	============================================================
15:00:54.0613 2528	Detected object count: 8
15:00:54.0613 2528	Actual detected object count: 8
15:01:25.0785 2528	BrcmMgmtAgent ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:01:25.0785 2528	BrcmMgmtAgent ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:01:25.0786 2528	FLEXnet Licensing Service ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:01:25.0786 2528	FLEXnet Licensing Service ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:01:25.0787 2528	Net Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:01:25.0787 2528	Net Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:01:25.0788 2528	O2SDIOAssist ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:01:25.0788 2528	O2SDIOAssist ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:01:25.0789 2528	Pml Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:01:25.0789 2528	Pml Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:01:25.0790 2528	tcsd_win32.exe ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:01:25.0790 2528	tcsd_win32.exe ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:01:25.0791 2528	Wave Authentication Manager Service ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:01:25.0791 2528	Wave Authentication Manager Service ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:01:25.0792 2528	wltrysvc ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:01:25.0792 2528	wltrysvc ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:02:34.0832 2820	============================================================
15:02:34.0832 2820	Scan started
15:02:34.0832 2820	Mode: Manual; SigCheck; TDLFS; 
15:02:34.0832 2820	============================================================
15:02:34.0960 2820	1394ohci (a87d604aea360176311474c87a63bb88) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys
15:02:34.0986 2820	1394ohci - ok
15:02:35.0002 2820	Acceler (1575a815c27789061f34b4f55ae0b5c3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\accelern.sys
15:02:35.0010 2820	Acceler - ok
15:02:35.0038 2820	ACPI (d81d9e70b8a6dd14d42d7b4efa65d5f2) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ACPI.sys
15:02:35.0052 2820	ACPI - ok
15:02:35.0074 2820	AcpiPmi (99f8e788246d495ce3794d7e7821d2ca) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\acpipmi.sys
15:02:35.0086 2820	AcpiPmi - ok
15:02:35.0243 2820	AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc (f3cd7b20b27d1772c946df993ff3635c) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
15:02:35.0254 2820	AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc - ok
15:02:35.0414 2820	adp94xx (2f6b34b83843f0c5118b63ac634f5bf4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adp94xx.sys
15:02:35.0430 2820	adp94xx - ok
15:02:35.0448 2820	adpahci (597f78224ee9224ea1a13d6350ced962) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpahci.sys
15:02:35.0461 2820	adpahci - ok
15:02:35.0481 2820	adpu320 (e109549c90f62fb570b9540c4b148e54) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\adpu320.sys
15:02:35.0492 2820	adpu320 - ok
15:02:35.0518 2820	AeLookupSvc (4b78b431f225fd8624c5655cb1de7b61) C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll
15:02:35.0550 2820	AeLookupSvc - ok
15:02:35.0601 2820	AESTFilters (a6fb9db8f1a86861d955fd6975977ae0) C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe
15:02:35.0611 2820	AESTFilters - ok
15:02:35.0671 2820	AFD (1c7857b62de5994a75b054a9fd4c3825) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
15:02:35.0685 2820	AFD - ok
15:02:35.0719 2820	agp440 (608c14dba7299d8cb6ed035a68a15799) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
15:02:35.0728 2820	agp440 - ok
15:02:35.0757 2820	ALG (3290d6946b5e30e70414990574883ddb) C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe
15:02:35.0767 2820	ALG - ok
15:02:35.0781 2820	aliide (5812713a477a3ad7363c7438ca2ee038) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys
15:02:35.0789 2820	aliide - ok
15:02:35.0799 2820	amdide (1ff8b4431c353ce385c875f194924c0c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdide.sys
15:02:35.0808 2820	amdide - ok
15:02:35.0826 2820	AmdK8 (7024f087cff1833a806193ef9d22cda9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdk8.sys
15:02:35.0835 2820	AmdK8 - ok
15:02:35.0840 2820	AmdPPM (1e56388b3fe0d031c44144eb8c4d6217) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdppm.sys
15:02:35.0849 2820	AmdPPM - ok
15:02:35.0873 2820	amdsata (d4121ae6d0c0e7e13aa221aa57ef2d49) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsata.sys
15:02:35.0882 2820	amdsata - ok
15:02:35.0908 2820	amdsbs (f67f933e79241ed32ff46a4f29b5120b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdsbs.sys
15:02:35.0919 2820	amdsbs - ok
15:02:35.0941 2820	amdxata (540daf1cea6094886d72126fd7c33048) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\amdxata.sys
15:02:35.0949 2820	amdxata - ok
15:02:35.0976 2820	ApfiltrService (6d4cb1f46a0ac05326f834fd6b822479) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Apfiltr.sys
15:02:35.0989 2820	ApfiltrService - ok
15:02:36.0016 2820	AppID (89a69c3f2f319b43379399547526d952) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
15:02:36.0047 2820	AppID - ok
15:02:36.0080 2820	AppIDSvc (0bc381a15355a3982216f7172f545de1) C:\Windows\System32\appidsvc.dll
15:02:36.0112 2820	AppIDSvc - ok
15:02:36.0123 2820	Appinfo (3977d4a871ca0d4f2ed1e7db46829731) C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll
15:02:36.0154 2820	Appinfo - ok
15:02:36.0249 2820	Apple Mobile Device (d8e18021f91ad79ca8491cb5a5da22d4) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
15:02:36.0256 2820	Apple Mobile Device - ok
15:02:36.0275 2820	AppMgmt (4aba3e75a76195a3e38ed2766c962899) C:\Windows\System32\appmgmts.dll
15:02:36.0285 2820	AppMgmt - ok
15:02:36.0302 2820	arc (c484f8ceb1717c540242531db7845c4e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arc.sys
15:02:36.0312 2820	arc - ok
15:02:36.0343 2820	arcsas (019af6924aefe7839f61c830227fe79c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\arcsas.sys
15:02:36.0353 2820	arcsas - ok
15:02:36.0446 2820	aspnet_state (9217d874131ae6ff8f642f124f00a555) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\aspnet_state.exe
15:02:36.0454 2820	aspnet_state - ok
15:02:36.0483 2820	aswFsBlk (b9da213b5271db5fce962d827e6d620d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
15:02:36.0491 2820	aswFsBlk - ok
15:02:36.0525 2820	aswMonFlt (21c9835d0e5ad2ff0f16134bcb32cc71) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
15:02:36.0533 2820	aswMonFlt - ok
15:02:36.0542 2820	aswRdr (1b96a5867abd4fa6135d8298fcccf9c6) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\aswrdr2.sys
15:02:36.0550 2820	aswRdr - ok
15:02:36.0591 2820	aswSnx (6e98bb288696777a3a8a07a52b0eaee9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
15:02:36.0610 2820	aswSnx - ok
15:02:36.0717 2820	aswSP (d9fb49f16e4eb02efecae8cbfe4bcb4c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
15:02:36.0729 2820	aswSP - ok
15:02:36.0741 2820	aswTdi (7352bb9a564b94bbd7c9cbf165f55006) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
15:02:36.0749 2820	aswTdi - ok
15:02:36.0777 2820	AsyncMac (769765ce2cc62867468cea93969b2242) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
15:02:36.0809 2820	AsyncMac - ok
15:02:36.0825 2820	atapi (02062c0b390b7729edc9e69c680a6f3c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
15:02:36.0834 2820	atapi - ok
15:02:36.0983 2820	ATService (e604f606d37b153b32bddececb024f81) C:\Program Files\Fingerprint Sensor\ATService.exe
15:02:37.0029 2820	ATService - ok
15:02:37.0177 2820	AudioEndpointBuilder (f23fef6d569fce88671949894a8becf1) C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
15:02:37.0214 2820	AudioEndpointBuilder - ok
15:02:37.0220 2820	AudioSrv (f23fef6d569fce88671949894a8becf1) C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
15:02:37.0258 2820	AudioSrv - ok
15:02:37.0323 2820	avast! Antivirus (4041d31508a2a084dfb42c595854090f) C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
15:02:37.0331 2820	avast! Antivirus - ok
15:02:37.0382 2820	AxInstSV (a6bf31a71b409dfa8cac83159e1e2aff) C:\Windows\System32\AxInstSV.dll
15:02:37.0397 2820	AxInstSV - ok
15:02:37.0453 2820	b06bdrv (3e5b191307609f7514148c6832bb0842) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bxvbda.sys
15:02:37.0466 2820	b06bdrv - ok
15:02:37.0514 2820	b57nd60a (00e4fd35ce3e817f19d6bc2b6f97fd90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60a.sys
15:02:37.0527 2820	b57nd60a - ok
15:02:37.0539 2820	BCM42RLY (c3d8920a5aaf10a72cedb57d3339280a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BCM42RLY.sys
15:02:37.0546 2820	BCM42RLY - ok
15:02:37.0741 2820	BCM43XX (d20ee58c13ff343b90550861ebcd9ddd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bcmwl664.sys
15:02:37.0816 2820	BCM43XX - ok
15:02:37.0933 2820	BDESVC (fde360167101b4e45a96f939f388aeb0) C:\Windows\System32\bdesvc.dll
15:02:37.0942 2820	BDESVC - ok
15:02:37.0984 2820	Beep (16a47ce2decc9b099349a5f840654746) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
15:02:38.0015 2820	Beep - ok
15:02:38.0050 2820	BFE (82974d6a2fd19445cc5171fc378668a4) C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll
15:02:38.0088 2820	BFE - ok
15:02:38.0152 2820	BITS (1ea7969e3271cbc59e1730697dc74682) C:\Windows\System32\qmgr.dll
15:02:38.0194 2820	BITS - ok
15:02:38.0285 2820	blbdrive (61583ee3c3a17003c4acd0475646b4d3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
15:02:38.0294 2820	blbdrive - ok
15:02:38.0331 2820	Blfp (228086f7ed08e8f1f8622e8f0ded7b6e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\basp.sys
15:02:38.0340 2820	Blfp - ok
15:02:38.0425 2820	Bonjour Service (ebbcd5dfbb1de70e8f4af8fa59e401fd) C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
15:02:38.0438 2820	Bonjour Service - ok
15:02:38.0500 2820	bowser (6c02a83164f5cc0a262f4199f0871cf5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
15:02:38.0509 2820	bowser - ok
15:02:38.0567 2820	BrcmMgmtAgent (96afb6d33247fe90421a5b2e76f4ed59) C:\Program Files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe
15:02:38.0571 2820	BrcmMgmtAgent ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:02:38.0571 2820	BrcmMgmtAgent - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:02:38.0590 2820	BrFiltLo (f09eee9edc320b5e1501f749fde686c8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltLo.sys
15:02:38.0601 2820	BrFiltLo - ok
15:02:38.0631 2820	BrFiltUp (b114d3098e9bdb8bea8b053685831be6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\BrFiltUp.sys
15:02:38.0643 2820	BrFiltUp - ok
15:02:38.0674 2820	Browser (8ef0d5c41ec907751b8429162b1239ed) C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
15:02:38.0706 2820	Browser - ok
15:02:38.0741 2820	BrSerIb (6df544e72ff139e8fbbba6d0e569bea5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrSerIb.sys
15:02:38.0751 2820	BrSerIb - ok
15:02:38.0782 2820	Brserid (43bea8d483bf1870f018e2d02e06a5bd) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
15:02:38.0796 2820	Brserid - ok
15:02:38.0811 2820	BrSerWdm (a6eca2151b08a09caceca35c07f05b42) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
15:02:38.0823 2820	BrSerWdm - ok
15:02:38.0838 2820	BrUsbMdm (b79968002c277e869cf38bd22cd61524) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
15:02:38.0850 2820	BrUsbMdm - ok
15:02:38.0865 2820	BrUsbSer (a87528880231c54e75ea7a44943b38bf) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
15:02:38.0874 2820	BrUsbSer - ok
15:02:38.0895 2820	BrUsbSIb (80082ad46578f0d3270d2e56d6433082) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrUsbSIb.sys
15:02:38.0901 2820	BrUsbSIb - ok
15:02:38.0906 2820	BthEnum (cf98190a94f62e405c8cb255018b2315) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BthEnum.sys
15:02:38.0914 2820	BthEnum - ok
15:02:38.0952 2820	BTHMODEM (9da669f11d1f894ab4eb69bf546a42e8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\bthmodem.sys
15:02:38.0964 2820	BTHMODEM - ok
15:02:38.0988 2820	BthPan (02dd601b708dd0667e1331fa8518e9ff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthpan.sys
15:02:39.0000 2820	BthPan - ok
15:02:39.0030 2820	BTHPORT (64c198198501f7560ee41d8d1efa7952) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BTHport.sys
15:02:39.0043 2820	BTHPORT - ok
15:02:39.0073 2820	bthserv (95f9c2976059462cbbf227f7aab10de9) C:\Windows\system32\bthserv.dll
15:02:39.0106 2820	bthserv - ok
15:02:39.0158 2820	BTHUSB (f188b7394d81010767b6df3178519a37) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\BTHUSB.sys
15:02:39.0166 2820	BTHUSB - ok
15:02:39.0196 2820	BTWAMPFL (a0dfb69ade3444c78b17636fcf28e898) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwampfl.sys
15:02:39.0207 2820	BTWAMPFL - ok
15:02:39.0229 2820	btwaudio (7cf028ce78696882b327ff13d2dfa534) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btwaudio.sys
15:02:39.0237 2820	btwaudio - ok
15:02:39.0253 2820	btwavdt (3def2370e414b4e299673558ba171a51) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwavdt.sys
15:02:39.0260 2820	btwavdt - ok
15:02:39.0351 2820	btwdins (cc9dae7759ac2c0d19111c0d38ddd232) C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
15:02:39.0371 2820	btwdins - ok
15:02:39.0480 2820	btwl2cap (9ad0fa253ed531d39fb2d74fe12a5fa9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys
15:02:39.0487 2820	btwl2cap - ok
15:02:39.0500 2820	btwrchid (9937e0e4dfc0030560a6dfe9d3a94b39) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwrchid.sys
15:02:39.0507 2820	btwrchid - ok
15:02:39.0529 2820	cdfs (b8bd2bb284668c84865658c77574381a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
15:02:39.0561 2820	cdfs - ok
15:02:39.0576 2820	cdrom (f036ce71586e93d94dab220d7bdf4416) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
15:02:39.0586 2820	cdrom - ok
15:02:39.0629 2820	CertPropSvc (f17d1d393bbc69c5322fbfafaca28c7f) C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
15:02:39.0660 2820	CertPropSvc - ok
15:02:39.0690 2820	circlass (d7cd5c4e1b71fa62050515314cfb52cf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\circlass.sys
15:02:39.0701 2820	circlass - ok
15:02:39.0729 2820	CLFS (fe1ec06f2253f691fe36217c592a0206) C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
15:02:39.0743 2820	CLFS - ok
15:02:39.0817 2820	clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 (d88040f816fda31c3b466f0fa0918f29) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
15:02:39.0817 2820	clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
15:02:39.0878 2820	clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 (d1ceea2b47cb998321c579651ce3e4f8) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
15:02:39.0886 2820	clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 - ok
15:02:39.0920 2820	clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 (c5a75eb48e2344abdc162bda79e16841) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
15:02:39.0928 2820	clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32 - ok
15:02:39.0977 2820	clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64 (c6f9af94dcd58122a4d7e89db6bed29d) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe
15:02:39.0985 2820	clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64 - ok
15:02:40.0081 2820	CmBatt (0840155d0bddf1190f84a663c284bd33) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
15:02:40.0090 2820	CmBatt - ok
15:02:40.0111 2820	cmdide (e19d3f095812725d88f9001985b94edd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmdide.sys
15:02:40.0119 2820	cmdide - ok
15:02:40.0166 2820	CNG (c4943b6c962e4b82197542447ad599f4) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
15:02:40.0187 2820	CNG - ok
15:02:40.0202 2820	Compbatt (102de219c3f61415f964c88e9085ad14) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
15:02:40.0210 2820	Compbatt - ok
15:02:40.0221 2820	CompositeBus (03edb043586cceba243d689bdda370a8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
15:02:40.0234 2820	CompositeBus - ok
15:02:40.0237 2820	COMSysApp - ok
15:02:40.0257 2820	crcdisk (1c827878a998c18847245fe1f34ee597) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\crcdisk.sys
15:02:40.0266 2820	crcdisk - ok
15:02:40.0298 2820	CryptSvc (15597883fbe9b056f276ada3ad87d9af) C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
15:02:40.0331 2820	CryptSvc - ok
15:02:40.0358 2820	CSC (54da3dfd29ed9f1619b6f53f3ce55e49) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\csc.sys
15:02:40.0372 2820	CSC - ok
15:02:40.0404 2820	CscService (3ab183ab4d2c79dcf459cd2c1266b043) C:\Windows\System32\cscsvc.dll
15:02:40.0419 2820	CscService - ok
15:02:40.0477 2820	CtClsFlt (8ce04a5bdd2ce6e62ce02a1c27093104) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CtClsFlt.sys
15:02:40.0486 2820	CtClsFlt - ok
15:02:40.0530 2820	DcomLaunch (5c627d1b1138676c0a7ab2c2c190d123) C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
15:02:40.0567 2820	DcomLaunch - ok
15:02:40.0592 2820	defragsvc (3cec7631a84943677aa8fa8ee5b6b43d) C:\Windows\System32\defragsvc.dll
15:02:40.0627 2820	defragsvc - ok
15:02:40.0784 2820	DFEPService (b85201f1aae97cd58fde0db18120f924) c:\Program Files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\DFEPService.exe
15:02:40.0826 2820	DFEPService - ok
15:02:40.0944 2820	DfsC (9bb2ef44eaa163b29c4a4587887a0fe4) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
15:02:40.0975 2820	DfsC - ok
15:02:41.0020 2820	Dhcp (43d808f5d9e1a18e5eeb5ebc83969e4e) C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll
15:02:41.0054 2820	Dhcp - ok
15:02:41.0066 2820	discache (13096b05847ec78f0977f2c0f79e9ab3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
15:02:41.0098 2820	discache - ok
15:02:41.0116 2820	Disk (9819eee8b5ea3784ec4af3b137a5244c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\disk.sys
15:02:41.0125 2820	Disk - ok
15:02:41.0143 2820	dmvsc (5db085a8a6600be6401f2b24eecb5415) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys
15:02:41.0152 2820	dmvsc - ok
15:02:41.0194 2820	Dnscache (16835866aaa693c7d7fceba8fff706e4) C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
15:02:41.0204 2820	Dnscache - ok
15:02:41.0216 2820	dot3svc (b1fb3ddca0fdf408750d5843591afbc6) C:\Windows\System32\dot3svc.dll
15:02:41.0249 2820	dot3svc - ok
15:02:41.0278 2820	Dot4 (b42ed0320c6e41102fde0005154849bb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Dot4.sys
15:02:41.0291 2820	Dot4 - ok
15:02:41.0309 2820	Dot4Print (e9f5969233c5d89f3c35e3a66a52a361) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Dot4Prt.sys
15:02:41.0321 2820	Dot4Print - ok
15:02:41.0334 2820	Dot4Scan (488669cd1cd3bdcfdd9a5fda72209069) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Dot4Scan.sys
15:02:41.0346 2820	Dot4Scan - ok
15:02:41.0370 2820	dot4usb (fd05a02b0370bc3000f402e543ca5814) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\dot4usb.sys
15:02:41.0382 2820	dot4usb - ok
15:02:41.0401 2820	DPS (b26f4f737e8f9df4f31af6cf31d05820) C:\Windows\system32\dps.dll
15:02:41.0433 2820	DPS - ok
15:02:41.0511 2820	DragonSvc (b123656688d67df3a08fe5912203f71b) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nuance\dgnsvc.exe
15:02:41.0521 2820	DragonSvc - ok
15:02:41.0551 2820	drmkaud (9b19f34400d24df84c858a421c205754) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
15:02:41.0563 2820	drmkaud - ok
15:02:41.0615 2820	DXGKrnl (f5bee30450e18e6b83a5012c100616fd) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
15:02:41.0638 2820	DXGKrnl - ok
15:02:41.0730 2820	EapHost (e2dda8726da9cb5b2c4000c9018a9633) C:\Windows\System32\eapsvc.dll
15:02:41.0763 2820	EapHost - ok
15:02:41.0901 2820	ebdrv (dc5d737f51be844d8c82c695eb17372f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\evbda.sys
15:02:41.0958 2820	ebdrv - ok
15:02:42.0066 2820	EFS (c118a82cd78818c29ab228366ebf81c3) C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
15:02:42.0075 2820	EFS - ok
15:02:42.0152 2820	ehRecvr (c4002b6b41975f057d98c439030cea07) C:\Windows\ehome\ehRecvr.exe
15:02:42.0169 2820	ehRecvr - ok
15:02:42.0181 2820	ehSched (4705e8ef9934482c5bb488ce28afc681) C:\Windows\ehome\ehsched.exe
15:02:42.0192 2820	ehSched - ok
15:02:42.0280 2820	elxstor (0e5da5369a0fcaea12456dd852545184) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\elxstor.sys
15:02:42.0296 2820	elxstor - ok
15:02:42.0315 2820	ErrDev (34a3c54752046e79a126e15c51db409b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\errdev.sys
15:02:42.0324 2820	ErrDev - ok
15:02:42.0364 2820	EventSystem (4166f82be4d24938977dd1746be9b8a0) C:\Windows\system32\es.dll
15:02:42.0400 2820	EventSystem - ok
15:02:42.0429 2820	exfat (a510c654ec00c1e9bdd91eeb3a59823b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
15:02:42.0462 2820	exfat - ok
15:02:42.0482 2820	fastfat (0adc83218b66a6db380c330836f3e36d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
15:02:42.0515 2820	fastfat - ok
15:02:42.0577 2820	Fax (dbefd454f8318a0ef691fdd2eaab44eb) C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe
15:02:42.0594 2820	Fax - ok
15:02:42.0642 2820	fdc (d765d19cd8ef61f650c384f62fac00ab) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fdc.sys
15:02:42.0651 2820	fdc - ok
15:02:42.0682 2820	fdPHost (0438cab2e03f4fb61455a7956026fe86) C:\Windows\system32\fdPHost.dll
15:02:42.0714 2820	fdPHost - ok
15:02:42.0729 2820	FDResPub (802496cb59a30349f9a6dd22d6947644) C:\Windows\system32\fdrespub.dll
15:02:42.0762 2820	FDResPub - ok
15:02:42.0789 2820	FileInfo (655661be46b5f5f3fd454e2c3095b930) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
15:02:42.0798 2820	FileInfo - ok
15:02:42.0809 2820	Filetrace (5f671ab5bc87eea04ec38a6cd5962a47) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
15:02:42.0843 2820	Filetrace - ok
15:02:42.0905 2820	FLEXnet Licensing Service (f76d04f7413b07daa029f6520b64b4e8) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
15:02:42.0925 2820	FLEXnet Licensing Service ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:02:42.0925 2820	FLEXnet Licensing Service - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:02:43.0035 2820	flpydisk (c172a0f53008eaeb8ea33fe10e177af5) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys
15:02:43.0044 2820	flpydisk - ok
15:02:43.0069 2820	FltMgr (da6b67270fd9db3697b20fce94950741) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
15:02:43.0081 2820	FltMgr - ok
15:02:43.0168 2820	FontCache (5c4cb4086fb83115b153e47add961a0c) C:\Windows\system32\FntCache.dll
15:02:43.0188 2820	FontCache - ok
15:02:43.0270 2820	FontCache3.0.0.0 (a8b7f3818ab65695e3a0bb3279f6dce6) C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
15:02:43.0277 2820	FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
15:02:43.0374 2820	FsDepends (d43703496149971890703b4b1b723eac) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
15:02:43.0383 2820	FsDepends - ok
15:02:43.0405 2820	Fs_Rec (6bd9295cc032dd3077c671fccf579a7b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
15:02:43.0414 2820	Fs_Rec - ok
15:02:43.0437 2820	fvevol (1f7b25b858fa27015169fe95e54108ed) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
15:02:43.0451 2820	fvevol - ok
15:02:43.0470 2820	gagp30kx (8c778d335c9d272cfd3298ab02abe3b6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\gagp30kx.sys
15:02:43.0479 2820	gagp30kx - ok
15:02:43.0496 2820	GEARAspiWDM (e403aacf8c7bb11375122d2464560311) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
15:02:43.0502 2820	GEARAspiWDM - ok
15:02:43.0560 2820	gpsvc (277bbc7e1aa1ee957f573a10eca7ef3a) C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
15:02:43.0599 2820	gpsvc - ok
15:02:43.0687 2820	gupdate (f02a533f517eb38333cb12a9e8963773) C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
15:02:43.0695 2820	gupdate - ok
15:02:43.0697 2820	gupdatem (f02a533f517eb38333cb12a9e8963773) C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
15:02:43.0705 2820	gupdatem - ok
15:02:43.0810 2820	HBtnKey (0e485f2c759f155170da9f35354034e9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HBtnKey.sys
15:02:43.0816 2820	HBtnKey - ok
15:02:43.0828 2820	hcw85cir (f2523ef6460fc42405b12248338ab2f0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
15:02:43.0837 2820	hcw85cir - ok
15:02:43.0858 2820	HDAudBus (97bfed39b6b79eb12cddbfeed51f56bb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
15:02:43.0870 2820	HDAudBus - ok
15:02:43.0886 2820	HidBatt (78e86380454a7b10a5eb255dc44a355f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HidBatt.sys
15:02:43.0895 2820	HidBatt - ok
15:02:43.0916 2820	HidBth (7fd2a313f7afe5c4dab14798c48dd104) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidbth.sys
15:02:43.0928 2820	HidBth - ok
15:02:43.0947 2820	HidIr (0a77d29f311b88cfae3b13f9c1a73825) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidir.sys
15:02:43.0958 2820	HidIr - ok
15:02:43.0988 2820	hidserv (bd9eb3958f213f96b97b1d897dee006d) C:\Windows\system32\hidserv.dll
15:02:44.0018 2820	hidserv - ok
15:02:44.0032 2820	HidUsb (9592090a7e2b61cd582b612b6df70536) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
15:02:44.0041 2820	HidUsb - ok
15:02:44.0073 2820	hkmsvc (387e72e739e15e3d37907a86d9ff98e2) C:\Windows\system32\kmsvc.dll
15:02:44.0105 2820	hkmsvc - ok
15:02:44.0121 2820	HomeGroupListener (efdfb3dd38a4376f93e7985173813abd) C:\Windows\system32\ListSvc.dll
15:02:44.0132 2820	HomeGroupListener - ok
15:02:44.0163 2820	HomeGroupProvider (908acb1f594274965a53926b10c81e89) C:\Windows\system32\provsvc.dll
15:02:44.0173 2820	HomeGroupProvider - ok
15:02:44.0203 2820	HpSAMD (39d2abcd392f3d8a6dce7b60ae7b8efc) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HpSAMD.sys
15:02:44.0212 2820	HpSAMD - ok
15:02:44.0255 2820	HTTP (0ea7de1acb728dd5a369fd742d6eee28) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
15:02:44.0293 2820	HTTP - ok
15:02:44.0390 2820	hwpolicy (a5462bd6884960c9dc85ed49d34ff392) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
15:02:44.0399 2820	hwpolicy - ok
15:02:44.0411 2820	i8042prt (fa55c73d4affa7ee23ac4be53b4592d3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
15:02:44.0421 2820	i8042prt - ok
15:02:44.0451 2820	iaStor (d7921d5a870b11cc1adab198a519d50a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStor.sys
15:02:44.0464 2820	iaStor - ok
15:02:44.0511 2820	iaStorV (aaaf44db3bd0b9d1fb6969b23ecc8366) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iaStorV.sys
15:02:44.0525 2820	iaStorV - ok
15:02:44.0626 2820	idsvc (5988fc40f8db5b0739cd1e3a5d0d78bd) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
15:02:44.0645 2820	idsvc - ok
15:02:45.0156 2820	igfx (9937600a1584ff00565d5379eb4c9edb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys
15:02:45.0293 2820	igfx - ok
15:02:45.0429 2820	iirsp (5c18831c61933628f5bb0ea2675b9d21) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\iirsp.sys
15:02:45.0438 2820	iirsp - ok
15:02:45.0494 2820	IKEEXT (fcd84c381e0140af901e58d48882d26b) C:\Windows\System32\ikeext.dll
15:02:45.0534 2820	IKEEXT - ok
15:02:45.0618 2820	Impcd (dd587a55390ed2295bce6d36ad567da9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Impcd.sys
15:02:45.0626 2820	Impcd - ok
15:02:45.0658 2820	IntcDAud (fc727061c0f47c8059e88e05d5c8e381) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys
15:02:45.0667 2820	IntcDAud - ok
15:02:45.0689 2820	intelide (f00f20e70c6ec3aa366910083a0518aa) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\intelide.sys
15:02:45.0698 2820	intelide - ok
15:02:45.0716 2820	intelppm (ada036632c664caa754079041cf1f8c1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
15:02:45.0725 2820	intelppm - ok
15:02:45.0738 2820	IPBusEnum (098a91c54546a3b878dad6a7e90a455b) C:\Windows\system32\ipbusenum.dll
15:02:45.0771 2820	IPBusEnum - ok
15:02:45.0804 2820	IpFilterDriver (c9f0e1bd74365a8771590e9008d22ab6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
15:02:45.0836 2820	IpFilterDriver - ok
15:02:45.0883 2820	iphlpsvc (a34a587fffd45fa649fba6d03784d257) C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
15:02:45.0920 2820	iphlpsvc - ok
15:02:45.0959 2820	IPMIDRV (0fc1aea580957aa8817b8f305d18ca3a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\IPMIDrv.sys
15:02:45.0969 2820	IPMIDRV - ok
15:02:45.0993 2820	IPNAT (af9b39a7e7b6caa203b3862582e9f2d0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
15:02:46.0025 2820	IPNAT - ok
15:02:46.0139 2820	iPod Service (3c0d4b3e80fc4854ca325dd123cc4ded) C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
15:02:46.0158 2820	iPod Service - ok
15:02:46.0275 2820	IRENUM (3abf5e7213eb28966d55d58b515d5ce9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
15:02:46.0288 2820	IRENUM - ok
15:02:46.0309 2820	isapnp (2f7b28dc3e1183e5eb418df55c204f38) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys
15:02:46.0317 2820	isapnp - ok
15:02:46.0340 2820	iScsiPrt (d931d7309deb2317035b07c9f9e6b0bd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msiscsi.sys
15:02:46.0352 2820	iScsiPrt - ok
15:02:46.0446 2820	jhi_service (6c85719a21b3f62c2c76280f4bd36c7b) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\jhi_service.exe
15:02:46.0457 2820	jhi_service - ok
15:02:46.0473 2820	kbdclass (bc02336f1cba7dcc7d1213bb588a68a5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
15:02:46.0481 2820	kbdclass - ok
15:02:46.0498 2820	kbdhid (0705eff5b42a9db58548eec3b26bb484) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
15:02:46.0507 2820	kbdhid - ok
15:02:46.0550 2820	KeyIso (c118a82cd78818c29ab228366ebf81c3) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:02:46.0559 2820	KeyIso - ok
15:02:46.0575 2820	KSecDD (da1e991a61cfdd755a589e206b97644b) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
15:02:46.0584 2820	KSecDD - ok
15:02:46.0595 2820	KSecPkg (7e33198d956943a4f11a5474c1e9106f) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
15:02:46.0606 2820	KSecPkg - ok
15:02:46.0646 2820	ksthunk (6869281e78cb31a43e969f06b57347c4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
15:02:46.0678 2820	ksthunk - ok
15:02:46.0713 2820	KtmRm (6ab66e16aa859232f64deb66887a8c9c) C:\Windows\system32\msdtckrm.dll
15:02:46.0749 2820	KtmRm - ok
15:02:46.0789 2820	LanmanServer (d9f42719019740baa6d1c6d536cbdaa6) C:\Windows\system32\srvsvc.dll
15:02:46.0823 2820	LanmanServer - ok
15:02:46.0870 2820	LanmanWorkstation (851a1382eed3e3a7476db004f4ee3e1a) C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
15:02:46.0903 2820	LanmanWorkstation - ok
15:02:46.0953 2820	lltdio (1538831cf8ad2979a04c423779465827) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
15:02:46.0985 2820	lltdio - ok
15:02:47.0025 2820	lltdsvc (c1185803384ab3feed115f79f109427f) C:\Windows\System32\lltdsvc.dll
15:02:47.0060 2820	lltdsvc - ok
15:02:47.0074 2820	lmhosts (f993a32249b66c9d622ea5592a8b76b8) C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll
15:02:47.0105 2820	lmhosts - ok
15:02:47.0192 2820	LMS (5f5899711df18a02162b6d518c17b0d7) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
15:02:47.0203 2820	LMS - ok
15:02:47.0254 2820	LSI_FC (1a93e54eb0ece102495a51266dcdb6a6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_fc.sys
15:02:47.0264 2820	LSI_FC - ok
15:02:47.0282 2820	LSI_SAS (1047184a9fdc8bdbff857175875ee810) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas.sys
15:02:47.0291 2820	LSI_SAS - ok
15:02:47.0310 2820	LSI_SAS2 (30f5c0de1ee8b5bc9306c1f0e4a75f93) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys
15:02:47.0319 2820	LSI_SAS2 - ok
15:02:47.0342 2820	LSI_SCSI (0504eacaff0d3c8aed161c4b0d369d4a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\lsi_scsi.sys
15:02:47.0352 2820	LSI_SCSI - ok
15:02:47.0371 2820	luafv (43d0f98e1d56ccddb0d5254cff7b356e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
15:02:47.0404 2820	luafv - ok
15:02:47.0437 2820	Mcx2Svc (0be09cd858abf9df6ed259d57a1a1663) C:\Windows\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll
15:02:47.0447 2820	Mcx2Svc - ok
15:02:47.0469 2820	megasas (a55805f747c6edb6a9080d7c633bd0f4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\megasas.sys
15:02:47.0477 2820	megasas - ok
15:02:47.0501 2820	MegaSR (baf74ce0072480c3b6b7c13b2a94d6b3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MegaSR.sys
15:02:47.0513 2820	MegaSR - ok
15:02:47.0551 2820	MEIx64 (a6518dcc42f7a6e999bb3bea8fd87567) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys
15:02:47.0558 2820	MEIx64 - ok
15:02:47.0639 2820	Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service - ok
15:02:47.0675 2820	MMCSS (e40e80d0304a73e8d269f7141d77250b) C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
15:02:47.0708 2820	MMCSS - ok
15:02:47.0739 2820	Modem (800ba92f7010378b09f9ed9270f07137) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
15:02:47.0771 2820	Modem - ok
15:02:47.0797 2820	monitor (b03d591dc7da45ece20b3b467e6aadaa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
15:02:47.0808 2820	monitor - ok
15:02:47.0842 2820	mouclass (7d27ea49f3c1f687d357e77a470aea99) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
15:02:47.0851 2820	mouclass - ok
15:02:47.0863 2820	mouhid (d3bf052c40b0c4166d9fd86a4288c1e6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
15:02:47.0872 2820	mouhid - ok
15:02:47.0892 2820	mountmgr (32e7a3d591d671a6df2db515a5cbe0fa) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
15:02:47.0902 2820	mountmgr - ok
15:02:47.0932 2820	MpFilter (94c66ededcdb6a126880472f9a704d8e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpFilter.sys
15:02:47.0944 2820	MpFilter - ok
15:02:47.0967 2820	mpio (a44b420d30bd56e145d6a2bc8768ec58) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpio.sys
15:02:47.0978 2820	mpio - ok
15:02:47.0996 2820	mpsdrv (6c38c9e45ae0ea2fa5e551f2ed5e978f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
15:02:48.0028 2820	mpsdrv - ok
15:02:48.0095 2820	MpsSvc (54ffc9c8898113ace189d4aa7199d2c1) C:\Windows\system32\mpssvc.dll
15:02:48.0135 2820	MpsSvc - ok
15:02:48.0261 2820	MRxDAV (dc722758b8261e1abafd31a3c0a66380) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
15:02:48.0276 2820	MRxDAV - ok
15:02:48.0305 2820	mrxsmb (a5d9106a73dc88564c825d317cac68ac) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
15:02:48.0315 2820	mrxsmb - ok
15:02:48.0337 2820	mrxsmb10 (d711b3c1d5f42c0c2415687be09fc163) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
15:02:48.0349 2820	mrxsmb10 - ok
15:02:48.0363 2820	mrxsmb20 (9423e9d355c8d303e76b8cfbd8a5c30c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
15:02:48.0372 2820	mrxsmb20 - ok
15:02:48.0389 2820	msahci (c25f0bafa182cbca2dd3c851c2e75796) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msahci.sys
15:02:48.0398 2820	msahci - ok
15:02:48.0429 2820	msdsm (db801a638d011b9633829eb6f663c900) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msdsm.sys
15:02:48.0439 2820	msdsm - ok
15:02:48.0464 2820	MSDTC (de0ece52236cfa3ed2dbfc03f28253a8) C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
15:02:48.0476 2820	MSDTC - ok
15:02:48.0502 2820	Msfs (aa3fb40e17ce1388fa1bedab50ea8f96) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
15:02:48.0533 2820	Msfs - ok
15:02:48.0545 2820	mshidkmdf (f9d215a46a8b9753f61767fa72a20326) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
15:02:48.0577 2820	mshidkmdf - ok
15:02:48.0586 2820	msisadrv (d916874bbd4f8b07bfb7fa9b3ccae29d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msisadrv.sys
15:02:48.0594 2820	msisadrv - ok
15:02:48.0628 2820	MSiSCSI (808e98ff49b155c522e6400953177b08) C:\Windows\system32\iscsiexe.dll
15:02:48.0661 2820	MSiSCSI - ok
15:02:48.0665 2820	msiserver - ok
15:02:48.0699 2820	MSKSSRV (49ccf2c4fea34ffad8b1b59d49439366) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
15:02:48.0730 2820	MSKSSRV - ok
15:02:48.0787 2820	MsMpSvc (59faaf2c83c8169ea20f9e335e418907) c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe
15:02:48.0796 2820	MsMpSvc - ok
15:02:48.0814 2820	MSPCLOCK (bdd71ace35a232104ddd349ee70e1ab3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
15:02:48.0845 2820	MSPCLOCK - ok
15:02:48.0850 2820	MSPQM (4ed981241db27c3383d72092b618a1d0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
15:02:48.0881 2820	MSPQM - ok
15:02:48.0914 2820	MsRPC (759a9eeb0fa9ed79da1fb7d4ef78866d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
15:02:48.0927 2820	MsRPC - ok
15:02:48.0943 2820	mssmbios (0eed230e37515a0eaee3c2e1bc97b288) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
15:02:48.0952 2820	mssmbios - ok
15:02:48.0973 2820	MSTEE (2e66f9ecb30b4221a318c92ac2250779) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
15:02:49.0004 2820	MSTEE - ok
15:02:49.0020 2820	MTConfig (7ea404308934e675bffde8edf0757bcd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MTConfig.sys
15:02:49.0031 2820	MTConfig - ok
15:02:49.0065 2820	Mup (f9a18612fd3526fe473c1bda678d61c8) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
15:02:49.0074 2820	Mup - ok
15:02:49.0123 2820	napagent (582ac6d9873e31dfa28a4547270862dd) C:\Windows\system32\qagentRT.dll
15:02:49.0159 2820	napagent - ok
15:02:49.0183 2820	NativeWifiP (1ea3749c4114db3e3161156ffffa6b33) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
15:02:49.0200 2820	NativeWifiP - ok
15:02:49.0221 2820	NDIS (c38b8ae57f78915905064a9a24dc1586) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
15:02:49.0252 2820	NDIS - ok
15:02:49.0368 2820	NdisCap (9f9a1f53aad7da4d6fef5bb73ab811ac) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
15:02:49.0400 2820	NdisCap - ok
15:02:49.0434 2820	NdisTapi (30639c932d9fef22b31268fe25a1b6e5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
15:02:49.0466 2820	NdisTapi - ok
15:02:49.0484 2820	Ndisuio (136185f9fb2cc61e573e676aa5402356) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
15:02:49.0515 2820	Ndisuio - ok
15:02:49.0537 2820	NdisWan (53f7305169863f0a2bddc49e116c2e11) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
15:02:49.0569 2820	NdisWan - ok
15:02:49.0580 2820	NDProxy (015c0d8e0e0421b4cfd48cffe2825879) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
15:02:49.0611 2820	NDProxy - ok
15:02:49.0646 2820	Net Driver HPZ12 (2c723e42fc8d7b0209492828f921fb50) C:\Windows\system32\HPZinw12.dll
15:02:49.0649 2820	Net Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:02:49.0650 2820	Net Driver HPZ12 - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:02:49.0681 2820	Netaapl (6f4607e2333fe21e9e3ff8133a88b35b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netaapl64.sys
15:02:49.0688 2820	Netaapl - ok
15:02:49.0701 2820	NetBIOS (86743d9f5d2b1048062b14b1d84501c4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
15:02:49.0734 2820	NetBIOS - ok
15:02:49.0753 2820	NetBT (09594d1089c523423b32a4229263f068) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
15:02:49.0786 2820	NetBT - ok
15:02:49.0825 2820	Netlogon (c118a82cd78818c29ab228366ebf81c3) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:02:49.0834 2820	Netlogon - ok
15:02:49.0891 2820	Netman (847d3ae376c0817161a14a82c8922a9e) C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll
15:02:49.0928 2820	Netman - ok
15:02:49.0992 2820	NetMsmqActivator (d22cd77d4f0d63d1169bb35911bff12d) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
15:02:50.0000 2820	NetMsmqActivator - ok
15:02:50.0003 2820	NetPipeActivator (d22cd77d4f0d63d1169bb35911bff12d) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
15:02:50.0012 2820	NetPipeActivator - ok
15:02:50.0041 2820	netprofm (5f28111c648f1e24f7dbc87cdeb091b8) C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll
15:02:50.0078 2820	netprofm - ok
15:02:50.0096 2820	NetTcpActivator (d22cd77d4f0d63d1169bb35911bff12d) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
15:02:50.0105 2820	NetTcpActivator - ok
15:02:50.0108 2820	NetTcpPortSharing (d22cd77d4f0d63d1169bb35911bff12d) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe
15:02:50.0116 2820	NetTcpPortSharing - ok
15:02:50.0219 2820	netvsc (73ce12b8bdd747b0063cb0a7ef44cea7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netvsc60.sys
15:02:50.0229 2820	netvsc - ok
15:02:50.0246 2820	nfrd960 (77889813be4d166cdab78ddba990da92) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nfrd960.sys
15:02:50.0255 2820	nfrd960 - ok
15:02:50.0281 2820	NisDrv (91b4e0273d2f6c24ef845f2b41311289) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys
15:02:50.0291 2820	NisDrv - ok
15:02:50.0348 2820	NisSrv (10a43829a9e606af3eef25a1c1665923) c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\NisSrv.exe
15:02:50.0362 2820	NisSrv - ok
15:02:50.0403 2820	NlaSvc (1ee99a89cc788ada662441d1e9830529) C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
15:02:50.0438 2820	NlaSvc - ok
15:02:50.0469 2820	Npfs (1e4c4ab5c9b8dd13179bbdc75a2a01f7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
15:02:50.0501 2820	Npfs - ok
15:02:50.0518 2820	nsi (d54bfdf3e0c953f823b3d0bfe4732528) C:\Windows\system32\nsisvc.dll
15:02:50.0551 2820	nsi - ok
15:02:50.0562 2820	nsiproxy (e7f5ae18af4168178a642a9247c63001) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
15:02:50.0595 2820	nsiproxy - ok
15:02:50.0686 2820	Ntfs (a2f74975097f52a00745f9637451fdd8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
15:02:50.0719 2820	Ntfs - ok
15:02:50.0811 2820	Null (9899284589f75fa8724ff3d16aed75c1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
15:02:50.0842 2820	Null - ok
15:02:50.0870 2820	nvraid (0a92cb65770442ed0dc44834632f66ad) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvraid.sys
15:02:50.0880 2820	nvraid - ok
15:02:50.0896 2820	nvstor (dab0e87525c10052bf65f06152f37e4a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvstor.sys
15:02:50.0906 2820	nvstor - ok
15:02:50.0928 2820	nv_agp (270d7cd42d6e3979f6dd0146650f0e05) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nv_agp.sys
15:02:50.0937 2820	nv_agp - ok
15:02:50.0975 2820	O2FLASH (4e37455db16aec75862b1d0bc35b589e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\o2flash.exe
15:02:50.0982 2820	O2FLASH - ok
15:02:50.0989 2820	O2MDFRDR (6172db160fc566cf24307941c0e94d8e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\O2MDFw7x64.sys
15:02:50.0996 2820	O2MDFRDR - ok
15:02:51.0018 2820	O2MDRRDR (8ed738aba394bbf6d7802698be453112) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\O2MDRw7x64.sys
15:02:51.0025 2820	O2MDRRDR - ok
15:02:51.0106 2820	O2SDIOAssist (4635935fc972c582632bf45c26bfcb0e) c:\Windows\SysWOW64\srvany.exe
15:02:51.0109 2820	O2SDIOAssist ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:02:51.0109 2820	O2SDIOAssist - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:02:51.0214 2820	O2SDJRDR (a9c1e6b7c134fad124338b7944fa996d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\o2sdjw7x64.sys
15:02:51.0221 2820	O2SDJRDR - ok
15:02:51.0242 2820	ohci1394 (3589478e4b22ce21b41fa1bfc0b8b8a0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys
15:02:51.0252 2820	ohci1394 - ok
15:02:51.0340 2820	ose (9d10f99a6712e28f8acd5641e3a7ea6b) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
15:02:51.0342 2820	ose - ok
15:02:51.0585 2820	osppsvc (61bffb5f57ad12f83ab64b7181829b34) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
15:02:51.0666 2820	osppsvc - ok
15:02:51.0781 2820	p2pimsvc (3eac4455472cc2c97107b5291e0dcafe) C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
15:02:51.0794 2820	p2pimsvc - ok
15:02:51.0840 2820	p2psvc (927463ecb02179f88e4b9a17568c63c3) C:\Windows\system32\p2psvc.dll
15:02:51.0854 2820	p2psvc - ok
15:02:51.0904 2820	Parport (0086431c29c35be1dbc43f52cc273887) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
15:02:51.0914 2820	Parport - ok
15:02:51.0951 2820	partmgr (e9766131eeade40a27dc27d2d68fba9c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
15:02:51.0960 2820	partmgr - ok
15:02:51.0981 2820	PBADRV (363b3f857abee85767e01e3044c539cd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\PBADRV.sys
15:02:51.0988 2820	PBADRV - ok
15:02:52.0006 2820	PcaSvc (3aeaa8b561e63452c655dc0584922257) C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll
15:02:52.0022 2820	PcaSvc - ok
15:02:52.0046 2820	pci (94575c0571d1462a0f70bde6bd6ee6b3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pci.sys
15:02:52.0057 2820	pci - ok
15:02:52.0072 2820	pciide (b5b8b5ef2e5cb34df8dcf8831e3534fa) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pciide.sys
15:02:52.0080 2820	pciide - ok
15:02:52.0111 2820	pcmcia (b2e81d4e87ce48589f98cb8c05b01f2f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys
15:02:52.0122 2820	pcmcia - ok
15:02:52.0143 2820	pcw (d6b9c2e1a11a3a4b26a182ffef18f603) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
15:02:52.0152 2820	pcw - ok
15:02:52.0196 2820	PEAUTH (68769c3356b3be5d1c732c97b9a80d6e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
15:02:52.0234 2820	PEAUTH - ok
15:02:52.0381 2820	PeerDistSvc (b9b0a4299dd2d76a4243f75fd54dc680) C:\Windows\system32\peerdistsvc.dll
15:02:52.0412 2820	PeerDistSvc - ok
15:02:52.0499 2820	PerfHost (e495e408c93141e8fc72dc0c6046ddfa) C:\Windows\SysWow64\perfhost.exe
15:02:52.0509 2820	PerfHost - ok
15:02:52.0618 2820	pla (c7cf6a6e137463219e1259e3f0f0dd6c) C:\Windows\system32\pla.dll
15:02:52.0663 2820	pla - ok
15:02:52.0772 2820	PlugPlay (25fbdef06c4d92815b353f6e792c8129) C:\Windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
15:02:52.0785 2820	PlugPlay - ok
15:02:52.0821 2820	Pml Driver HPZ12 (171e6d91a20aac8d02172a64e82ce90b) C:\Windows\system32\HPZipm12.dll
15:02:52.0824 2820	Pml Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:02:52.0824 2820	Pml Driver HPZ12 - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:02:52.0861 2820	PNRPAutoReg (7195581cec9bb7d12abe54036acc2e38) C:\Windows\system32\pnrpauto.dll
15:02:52.0870 2820	PNRPAutoReg - ok
15:02:52.0891 2820	PNRPsvc (3eac4455472cc2c97107b5291e0dcafe) C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
15:02:52.0904 2820	PNRPsvc - ok
15:02:52.0959 2820	PolicyAgent (4f15d75adf6156bf56eced6d4a55c389) C:\Windows\System32\ipsecsvc.dll
15:02:52.0995 2820	PolicyAgent - ok
15:02:53.0014 2820	Power (6ba9d927dded70bd1a9caded45f8b184) C:\Windows\system32\umpo.dll
15:02:53.0049 2820	Power - ok
15:02:53.0114 2820	PptpMiniport (f92a2c41117a11a00be01ca01a7fcde9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
15:02:53.0146 2820	PptpMiniport - ok
15:02:53.0168 2820	Processor (0d922e23c041efb1c3fac2a6f943c9bf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\processr.sys
15:02:53.0177 2820	Processor - ok
15:02:53.0215 2820	ProfSvc (5c78838b4d166d1a27db3a8a820c799a) C:\Windows\system32\profsvc.dll
15:02:53.0248 2820	ProfSvc - ok
15:02:53.0284 2820	ProtectedStorage (c118a82cd78818c29ab228366ebf81c3) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:02:53.0293 2820	ProtectedStorage - ok
15:02:53.0311 2820	Psched (0557cf5a2556bd58e26384169d72438d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
15:02:53.0343 2820	Psched - ok
15:02:53.0359 2820	PxHlpa64 (87b04878a6d59d6c79251dc960c674c1) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys
15:02:53.0366 2820	PxHlpa64 - ok
15:02:53.0421 2820	ql2300 (a53a15a11ebfd21077463ee2c7afeef0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql2300.sys
15:02:53.0465 2820	ql2300 - ok
15:02:53.0587 2820	ql40xx (4f6d12b51de1aaeff7dc58c4d75423c8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ql40xx.sys
15:02:53.0597 2820	ql40xx - ok
15:02:53.0637 2820	QWAVE (906191634e99aea92c4816150bda3732) C:\Windows\system32\qwave.dll
15:02:53.0654 2820	QWAVE - ok
15:02:53.0672 2820	QWAVEdrv (76707bb36430888d9ce9d705398adb6c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
15:02:53.0686 2820	QWAVEdrv - ok
15:02:53.0703 2820	RasAcd (5a0da8ad5762fa2d91678a8a01311704) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
15:02:53.0735 2820	RasAcd - ok
15:02:53.0771 2820	RasAgileVpn (7ecff9b22276b73f43a99a15a6094e90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
15:02:53.0803 2820	RasAgileVpn - ok
15:02:53.0815 2820	RasAuto (8f26510c5383b8dbe976de1cd00fc8c7) C:\Windows\System32\rasauto.dll
15:02:53.0848 2820	RasAuto - ok
15:02:53.0861 2820	Rasl2tp (471815800ae33e6f1c32fb1b97c490ca) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
15:02:53.0893 2820	Rasl2tp - ok
15:02:53.0918 2820	RasMan (ee867a0870fc9e4972ba9eaad35651e2) C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll
15:02:53.0952 2820	RasMan - ok
15:02:53.0980 2820	RasPppoe (855c9b1cd4756c5e9a2aa58a15f58c25) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
15:02:54.0013 2820	RasPppoe - ok
15:02:54.0047 2820	RasSstp (e8b1e447b008d07ff47d016c2b0eeecb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
15:02:54.0079 2820	RasSstp - ok
15:02:54.0113 2820	rdbss (77f665941019a1594d887a74f301fa2f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
15:02:54.0146 2820	rdbss - ok
15:02:54.0162 2820	rdpbus (302da2a0539f2cf54d7c6cc30c1f2d8d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
15:02:54.0173 2820	rdpbus - ok
15:02:54.0187 2820	RDPCDD (cea6cc257fc9b7715f1c2b4849286d24) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
15:02:54.0219 2820	RDPCDD - ok
15:02:54.0248 2820	RDPDR (1b6163c503398b23ff8b939c67747683) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpdr.sys
15:02:54.0257 2820	RDPDR - ok
15:02:54.0288 2820	RDPENCDD (bb5971a4f00659529a5c44831af22365) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
15:02:54.0319 2820	RDPENCDD - ok
15:02:54.0344 2820	RDPREFMP (216f3fa57533d98e1f74ded70113177a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
15:02:54.0376 2820	RDPREFMP - ok
15:02:54.0415 2820	RDPWD (6d76e6433574b058adcb0c50df834492) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
15:02:54.0425 2820	RDPWD - ok
15:02:54.0437 2820	rdyboost (34ed295fa0121c241bfef24764fc4520) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
15:02:54.0448 2820	rdyboost - ok
15:02:54.0481 2820	RemoteAccess (254fb7a22d74e5511c73a3f6d802f192) C:\Windows\System32\mprdim.dll
15:02:54.0511 2820	RemoteAccess - ok
15:02:54.0551 2820	RemoteRegistry (e4d94f24081440b5fc5aa556c7c62702) C:\Windows\system32\regsvc.dll
15:02:54.0585 2820	RemoteRegistry - ok
15:02:54.0611 2820	RFCOMM (3dd798846e2c28102b922c56e71b7932) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rfcomm.sys
15:02:54.0624 2820	RFCOMM - ok
15:02:54.0774 2820	RoxMediaDB12OEM (3c957189b31c34d3ad21967b12b6aed7) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB12OEM.exe
15:02:54.0796 2820	RoxMediaDB12OEM - ok
15:02:54.0820 2820	RoxWatch12 (2b73088cc2ca757a172b425c9398e5bc) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch12OEM.exe
15:02:54.0829 2820	RoxWatch12 - ok
15:02:54.0943 2820	RpcEptMapper (e4dc58cf7b3ea515ae917ff0d402a7bb) C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll
15:02:54.0976 2820	RpcEptMapper - ok
15:02:55.0013 2820	RpcLocator (d5ba242d4cf8e384db90e6a8ed850b8c) C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe
15:02:55.0023 2820	RpcLocator - ok
15:02:55.0055 2820	RpcSs (5c627d1b1138676c0a7ab2c2c190d123) C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
15:02:55.0094 2820	RpcSs - ok
15:02:55.0142 2820	rspndr (ddc86e4f8e7456261e637e3552e804ff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
15:02:55.0174 2820	rspndr - ok
15:02:55.0206 2820	s3cap (e60c0a09f997826c7627b244195ab581) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vms3cap.sys
15:02:55.0215 2820	s3cap - ok
15:02:55.0242 2820	SamSs (c118a82cd78818c29ab228366ebf81c3) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:02:55.0251 2820	SamSs - ok
15:02:55.0275 2820	sbp2port (ac03af3329579fffb455aa2daabbe22b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sbp2port.sys
15:02:55.0285 2820	sbp2port - ok
15:02:55.0328 2820	SCardSvr (9b7395789e3791a3b6d000fe6f8b131e) C:\Windows\System32\SCardSvr.dll
15:02:55.0363 2820	SCardSvr - ok
15:02:55.0399 2820	SCDEmu (6ce6f98ea3d07a9c2ce3cd0a5a86352d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SCDEmu.sys
15:02:55.0407 2820	SCDEmu - ok
15:02:55.0416 2820	scfilter (253f38d0d7074c02ff8deb9836c97d2b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
15:02:55.0447 2820	scfilter - ok
15:02:55.0504 2820	Schedule (262f6592c3299c005fd6bec90fc4463a) C:\Windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
15:02:55.0541 2820	Schedule - ok
15:02:55.0662 2820	SCPolicySvc (f17d1d393bbc69c5322fbfafaca28c7f) C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
15:02:55.0694 2820	SCPolicySvc - ok
15:02:55.0733 2820	SDRSVC (6ea4234dc55346e0709560fe7c2c1972) C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll
15:02:55.0743 2820	SDRSVC - ok
15:02:55.0794 2820	secdrv (3ea8a16169c26afbeb544e0e48421186) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
15:02:55.0826 2820	secdrv - ok
15:02:55.0843 2820	seclogon (bc617a4e1b4fa8df523a061739a0bd87) C:\Windows\system32\seclogon.dll
15:02:55.0875 2820	seclogon - ok
15:02:56.0042 2820	SecureStorageService (8365191d0fe7df5972b889821adbe62b) C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Secure Storage Manager\SecureStorageService.exe
15:02:56.0081 2820	SecureStorageService - ok
15:02:56.0181 2820	SENS (c32ab8fa018ef34c0f113bd501436d21) C:\Windows\System32\sens.dll
15:02:56.0214 2820	SENS - ok
15:02:56.0224 2820	SensrSvc (0336cffafaab87a11541f1cf1594b2b2) C:\Windows\system32\sensrsvc.dll
15:02:56.0233 2820	SensrSvc - ok
15:02:56.0275 2820	Serenum (cb624c0035412af0debec78c41f5ca1b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serenum.sys
15:02:56.0284 2820	Serenum - ok
15:02:56.0303 2820	Serial (c1d8e28b2c2adfaec4ba89e9fda69bd6) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\serial.sys
15:02:56.0313 2820	Serial - ok
15:02:56.0327 2820	sermouse (1c545a7d0691cc4a027396535691c3e3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sermouse.sys
15:02:56.0336 2820	sermouse - ok
15:02:56.0365 2820	SessionEnv (0b6231bf38174a1628c4ac812cc75804) C:\Windows\system32\sessenv.dll
15:02:56.0397 2820	SessionEnv - ok
15:02:56.0415 2820	sffdisk (a554811bcd09279536440c964ae35bbf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffdisk.sys
15:02:56.0426 2820	sffdisk - ok
15:02:56.0439 2820	sffp_mmc (ff414f0baefeba59bc6c04b3db0b87bf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_mmc.sys
15:02:56.0451 2820	sffp_mmc - ok
15:02:56.0471 2820	sffp_sd (dd85b78243a19b59f0637dcf284da63c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sffp_sd.sys
15:02:56.0483 2820	sffp_sd - ok
15:02:56.0499 2820	sfloppy (a9d601643a1647211a1ee2ec4e433ff4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys
15:02:56.0508 2820	sfloppy - ok
15:02:56.0545 2820	SharedAccess (b95f6501a2f8b2e78c697fec401970ce) C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll
15:02:56.0575 2820	SharedAccess - ok
15:02:56.0629 2820	ShellHWDetection (aaf932b4011d14052955d4b212a4da8d) C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
15:02:56.0664 2820	ShellHWDetection - ok
15:02:56.0724 2820	SiSRaid2 (843caf1e5fde1ffd5ff768f23a51e2e1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\SiSRaid2.sys
15:02:56.0733 2820	SiSRaid2 - ok
15:02:56.0758 2820	SiSRaid4 (6a6c106d42e9ffff8b9fcb4f754f6da4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\sisraid4.sys
15:02:56.0768 2820	SiSRaid4 - ok
15:02:56.0790 2820	Smb (548260a7b8654e024dc30bf8a7c5baa4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
15:02:56.0823 2820	Smb - ok
15:02:56.0859 2820	SNMPTRAP (6313f223e817cc09aa41811daa7f541d) C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
15:02:56.0869 2820	SNMPTRAP - ok
15:02:56.0881 2820	spldr (b9e31e5cacdfe584f34f730a677803f9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
15:02:56.0889 2820	spldr - ok
15:02:56.0951 2820	Spooler (b96c17b5dc1424d56eea3a99e97428cd) C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
15:02:56.0988 2820	Spooler - ok
15:02:57.0128 2820	sppsvc (e17e0188bb90fae42d83e98707efa59c) C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
15:02:57.0196 2820	sppsvc - ok
15:02:57.0279 2820	sppuinotify (93d7d61317f3d4bc4f4e9f8a96a7de45) C:\Windows\system32\sppuinotify.dll
15:02:57.0311 2820	sppuinotify - ok
15:02:57.0372 2820	srv (441fba48bff01fdb9d5969ebc1838f0b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
15:02:57.0384 2820	srv - ok
15:02:57.0422 2820	srv2 (b4adebbf5e3677cce9651e0f01f7cc28) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
15:02:57.0434 2820	srv2 - ok
15:02:57.0453 2820	srvnet (27e461f0be5bff5fc737328f749538c3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
15:02:57.0462 2820	srvnet - ok
15:02:57.0504 2820	SSDPSRV (51b52fbd583cde8aa9ba62b8b4298f33) C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
15:02:57.0538 2820	SSDPSRV - ok
15:02:57.0553 2820	SstpSvc (ab7aebf58dad8daab7a6c45e6a8885cb) C:\Windows\system32\sstpsvc.dll
15:02:57.0587 2820	SstpSvc - ok
15:02:57.0652 2820	STacSV (b2d8b364a831427a5741f6c408fa8ae3) C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\STacSV64.exe
15:02:57.0663 2820	STacSV - ok
15:02:57.0721 2820	stdcfltn (e4ea2412fb1b8aee33667a9cc6d456a4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stdcfltn.sys
15:02:57.0727 2820	stdcfltn - ok
15:02:57.0751 2820	stexstor (f3817967ed533d08327dc73bc4d5542a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\stexstor.sys
15:02:57.0759 2820	stexstor - ok
15:02:57.0803 2820	STHDA (ef5acde92ba3f691bbfef781cb063501) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stwrt64.sys
15:02:57.0816 2820	STHDA - ok
15:02:57.0871 2820	stisvc (8dd52e8e6128f4b2da92ce27402871c1) C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
15:02:57.0891 2820	stisvc - ok
15:02:57.0976 2820	stllssvr (7731f46ec0d687a931cba063e8f90ef0) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
15:02:57.0983 2820	stllssvr - ok
15:02:58.0017 2820	StorSvc (c40841817ef57d491f22eb103da587cc) C:\Windows\system32\storsvc.dll
15:02:58.0026 2820	StorSvc - ok
15:02:58.0076 2820	storvsc (d34e4943d5ac096c8edeebfd80d76e23) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\storvsc.sys
15:02:58.0085 2820	storvsc - ok
15:02:58.0106 2820	swenum (d01ec09b6711a5f8e7e6564a4d0fbc90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
15:02:58.0115 2820	swenum - ok
15:02:58.0152 2820	swprv (e08e46fdd841b7184194011ca1955a0b) C:\Windows\System32\swprv.dll
15:02:58.0190 2820	swprv - ok
15:02:58.0214 2820	SynthVid (4cdd7df58730d23ba9cb5829a6e2ecea) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VMBusVideoM.sys
15:02:58.0223 2820	SynthVid - ok
15:02:58.0303 2820	SysMain (bf9ccc0bf39b418c8d0ae8b05cf95b7d) C:\Windows\system32\sysmain.dll
15:02:58.0335 2820	SysMain - ok
15:02:58.0440 2820	TabletInputService (e3c61fd7b7c2557e1f1b0b4cec713585) C:\Windows\System32\TabSvc.dll
15:02:58.0455 2820	TabletInputService - ok
15:02:58.0480 2820	TapiSrv (40f0849f65d13ee87b9a9ae3c1dd6823) C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll
15:02:58.0517 2820	TapiSrv - ok
15:02:58.0555 2820	TBS (1be03ac720f4d302ea01d40f588162f6) C:\Windows\System32\tbssvc.dll
15:02:58.0589 2820	TBS - ok
15:02:58.0682 2820	Tcpip (acb82bda8f46c84f465c1afa517dc4b9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
15:02:58.0724 2820	Tcpip - ok
15:02:58.0866 2820	TCPIP6 (acb82bda8f46c84f465c1afa517dc4b9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
15:02:58.0902 2820	TCPIP6 - ok
15:02:58.0988 2820	tcpipreg (df687e3d8836bfb04fcc0615bf15a519) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
15:02:59.0019 2820	tcpipreg - ok
15:02:59.0164 2820	tcsd_win32.exe (3d52b206d9f6f3ecfdb5d676614e47b6) C:\Program Files (x86)\NTRU Cryptosystems\NTRU TCG Software Stack\bin\tcsd_win32.exe
15:02:59.0184 2820	tcsd_win32.exe ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:02:59.0184 2820	tcsd_win32.exe - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:02:59.0414 2820	TdmService (e2f626e4a23e12de31d8820ff143a456) C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmService.exe
15:02:59.0476 2820	TdmService - ok
15:02:59.0598 2820	TDPIPE (3371d21011695b16333a3934340c4e7c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
15:02:59.0606 2820	TDPIPE - ok
15:02:59.0638 2820	TDTCP (51c5eceb1cdee2468a1748be550cfbc8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
15:02:59.0646 2820	TDTCP - ok
15:02:59.0663 2820	tdx (ddad5a7ab24d8b65f8d724f5c20fd806) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
15:02:59.0688 2820	tdx - ok
15:02:59.0708 2820	TermDD (561e7e1f06895d78de991e01dd0fb6e5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
15:02:59.0718 2820	TermDD - ok
15:02:59.0780 2820	TermService (2e648163254233755035b46dd7b89123) C:\Windows\System32\termsrv.dll
15:02:59.0818 2820	TermService - ok
15:02:59.0835 2820	Themes (f0344071948d1a1fa732231785a0664c) C:\Windows\system32\themeservice.dll
15:02:59.0849 2820	Themes - ok
15:02:59.0884 2820	THREADORDER (e40e80d0304a73e8d269f7141d77250b) C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
15:02:59.0916 2820	THREADORDER - ok
15:02:59.0930 2820	TrkWks (7e7afd841694f6ac397e99d75cead49d) C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll
15:02:59.0963 2820	TrkWks - ok
15:03:00.0018 2820	TrustedInstaller (773212b2aaa24c1e31f10246b15b276c) C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
15:03:00.0050 2820	TrustedInstaller - ok
15:03:00.0097 2820	tssecsrv (ce18b2cdfc837c99e5fae9ca6cba5d30) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
15:03:00.0128 2820	tssecsrv - ok
15:03:00.0159 2820	TsUsbFlt (d11c783e3ef9a3c52c0ebe83cc5000e9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys
15:03:00.0168 2820	TsUsbFlt - ok
15:03:00.0174 2820	TsUsbGD (9cc2ccae8a84820eaecb886d477cbcb8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys
15:03:00.0182 2820	TsUsbGD - ok
15:03:00.0211 2820	tunnel (3566a8daafa27af944f5d705eaa64894) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
15:03:00.0242 2820	tunnel - ok
15:03:00.0266 2820	uagp35 (b4dd609bd7e282bfc683cec7eaaaad67) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uagp35.sys
15:03:00.0275 2820	uagp35 - ok
15:03:00.0300 2820	udfs (ff4232a1a64012baa1fd97c7b67df593) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
15:03:00.0334 2820	udfs - ok
15:03:00.0370 2820	UI0Detect (3cbdec8d06b9968aba702eba076364a1) C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe
15:03:00.0381 2820	UI0Detect - ok
15:03:00.0393 2820	uliagpkx (4bfe1bc28391222894cbf1e7d0e42320) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\uliagpkx.sys
15:03:00.0402 2820	uliagpkx - ok
15:03:00.0418 2820	umbus (dc54a574663a895c8763af0fa1ff7561) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
15:03:00.0427 2820	umbus - ok
15:03:00.0443 2820	UmPass (b2e8e8cb557b156da5493bbddcc1474d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\umpass.sys
15:03:00.0452 2820	UmPass - ok
15:03:00.0476 2820	UmRdpService (a293dcd756d04d8492a750d03b9a297c) C:\Windows\System32\umrdp.dll
15:03:00.0487 2820	UmRdpService - ok
15:03:00.0675 2820	UNS (f7a1f83f28b125aa3737bc06eabb0cd5) C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
15:03:00.0720 2820	UNS - ok
15:03:00.0844 2820	upnphost (d47ec6a8e81633dd18d2436b19baf6de) C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll
15:03:00.0880 2820	upnphost - ok
15:03:00.0932 2820	USBAAPL64 (aa33fc47ed58c34e6e9261e4f850b7eb) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys
15:03:00.0939 2820	USBAAPL64 - ok
15:03:00.0963 2820	usbaudio (82e8f44688e6fac57b5b7c6fc7adbc2a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys
15:03:00.0976 2820	usbaudio - ok
15:03:01.0006 2820	usbccgp (19ad7990c0b67e48dac5b26f99628223) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
15:03:01.0016 2820	usbccgp - ok
15:03:01.0040 2820	usbcir (af0892a803fdda7492f595368e3b68e7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbcir.sys
15:03:01.0053 2820	usbcir - ok
15:03:01.0071 2820	usbehci (c025055fe7b87701eb042095df1a2d7b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
15:03:01.0079 2820	usbehci - ok
15:03:01.0109 2820	usbhub (287c6c9410b111b68b52ca298f7b8c24) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
15:03:01.0120 2820	usbhub - ok
15:03:01.0142 2820	usbohci (9840fc418b4cbd632d3d0a667a725c31) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys
15:03:01.0151 2820	usbohci - ok
15:03:01.0170 2820	usbprint (73188f58fb384e75c4063d29413cee3d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
15:03:01.0181 2820	usbprint - ok
15:03:01.0209 2820	usbscan (aaa2513c8aed8b54b189fd0c6b1634c0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
15:03:01.0221 2820	usbscan - ok
15:03:01.0238 2820	USBSTOR (fed648b01349a3c8395a5169db5fb7d6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
15:03:01.0247 2820	USBSTOR - ok
15:03:01.0274 2820	usbuhci (62069a34518bcf9c1fd9e74b3f6db7cd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys
15:03:01.0282 2820	usbuhci - ok
15:03:01.0307 2820	usbvideo (454800c2bc7f3927ce030141ee4f4c50) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbvideo.sys
15:03:01.0320 2820	usbvideo - ok
15:03:01.0357 2820	UxSms (edbb23cbcf2cdf727d64ff9b51a6070e) C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll
15:03:01.0390 2820	UxSms - ok
15:03:01.0425 2820	VaultSvc (c118a82cd78818c29ab228366ebf81c3) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
15:03:01.0434 2820	VaultSvc - ok
15:03:01.0456 2820	vdrvroot (c5c876ccfc083ff3b128f933823e87bd) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vdrvroot.sys
15:03:01.0464 2820	vdrvroot - ok
15:03:01.0494 2820	vds (8d6b481601d01a456e75c3210f1830be) C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
15:03:01.0531 2820	vds - ok
15:03:01.0538 2820	vga  (da4da3f5e02943c2dc8c6ed875de68dd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
15:03:01.0549 2820	vga - ok
15:03:01.0569 2820	VgaSave (53e92a310193cb3c03bea963de7d9cfc) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
15:03:01.0601 2820	VgaSave - ok
15:03:01.0628 2820	vhdmp (2ce2df28c83aeaf30084e1b1eb253cbb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vhdmp.sys
15:03:01.0639 2820	vhdmp - ok
15:03:01.0659 2820	viaide (e5689d93ffe4e5d66c0178761240dd54) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\viaide.sys
15:03:01.0667 2820	viaide - ok
15:03:01.0692 2820	VMBusHID (7de90b48f210d29649380545db45a187) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\VMBusHID.sys
15:03:01.0701 2820	VMBusHID - ok
15:03:01.0726 2820	volmgr (d2aafd421940f640b407aefaaebd91b0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgr.sys
15:03:01.0735 2820	volmgr - ok
15:03:01.0759 2820	volmgrx (a255814907c89be58b79ef2f189b843b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
15:03:01.0772 2820	volmgrx - ok
15:03:01.0788 2820	volsnap (0d08d2f3b3ff84e433346669b5e0f639) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys
15:03:01.0800 2820	volsnap - ok
15:03:01.0825 2820	vsmraid (5e2016ea6ebaca03c04feac5f330d997) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vsmraid.sys
15:03:01.0835 2820	vsmraid - ok
15:03:01.0916 2820	VSS (b60ba0bc31b0cb414593e169f6f21cc2) C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe
15:03:01.0965 2820	VSS - ok
15:03:02.0085 2820	vwifibus (36d4720b72b5c5d9cb2b9c29e9df67a1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
15:03:02.0097 2820	vwifibus - ok
15:03:02.0111 2820	vwififlt (6a3d66263414ff0d6fa754c646612f3f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys
15:03:02.0125 2820	vwififlt - ok
15:03:02.0153 2820	vwifimp (6a638fc4bfddc4d9b186c28c91bd1a01) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys
15:03:02.0167 2820	vwifimp - ok
15:03:02.0214 2820	W32Time (1c9d80cc3849b3788048078c26486e1a) C:\Windows\system32\w32time.dll
15:03:02.0250 2820	W32Time - ok
15:03:02.0277 2820	WacomPen (4e9440f4f152a7b944cb1663d3935a3e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wacompen.sys
15:03:02.0287 2820	WacomPen - ok
15:03:02.0307 2820	WANARP (356afd78a6ed4457169241ac3965230c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
15:03:02.0339 2820	WANARP - ok
15:03:02.0343 2820	Wanarpv6 (356afd78a6ed4457169241ac3965230c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
15:03:02.0374 2820	Wanarpv6 - ok
15:03:02.0454 2820	WatAdminSvc (3cec96de223e49eaae3651fcf8faea6c) C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe
15:03:02.0481 2820	WatAdminSvc - ok
15:03:02.0639 2820	Wave Authentication Manager Service (e45bce01f15eeb240fe9db83b9d86be3) C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Authentication Manager\WaveAMService.exe
15:03:02.0660 2820	Wave Authentication Manager Service ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:03:02.0660 2820	Wave Authentication Manager Service - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:03:02.0825 2820	wbengine (78f4e7f5c56cb9716238eb57da4b6a75) C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe
15:03:02.0849 2820	wbengine - ok
15:03:02.0911 2820	WbioSrvc (3aa101e8edab2db4131333f4325c76a3) C:\Windows\System32\wbiosrvc.dll
15:03:02.0928 2820	WbioSrvc - ok
15:03:02.0954 2820	wcncsvc (7368a2afd46e5a4481d1de9d14848edd) C:\Windows\System32\wcncsvc.dll
15:03:02.0972 2820	wcncsvc - ok
15:03:02.0982 2820	WcsPlugInService (20f7441334b18cee52027661df4a6129) C:\Windows\System32\WcsPlugInService.dll
15:03:02.0991 2820	WcsPlugInService - ok
15:03:03.0032 2820	Wd (72889e16ff12ba0f235467d6091b17dc) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wd.sys
15:03:03.0040 2820	Wd - ok
15:03:03.0083 2820	Wdf01000 (441bd2d7b4f98134c3a4f9fa570fd250) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
15:03:03.0100 2820	Wdf01000 - ok
15:03:03.0220 2820	WdiServiceHost (bf1fc3f79b863c914687a737c2f3d681) C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
15:03:03.0236 2820	WdiServiceHost - ok
15:03:03.0240 2820	WdiSystemHost (bf1fc3f79b863c914687a737c2f3d681) C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
15:03:03.0256 2820	WdiSystemHost - ok
15:03:03.0282 2820	WebClient (3db6d04e1c64272f8b14eb8bc4616280) C:\Windows\System32\webclnt.dll
15:03:03.0300 2820	WebClient - ok
15:03:03.0321 2820	Wecsvc (c749025a679c5103e575e3b48e092c43) C:\Windows\system32\wecsvc.dll
15:03:03.0356 2820	Wecsvc - ok
15:03:03.0371 2820	wercplsupport (7e591867422dc788b9e5bd337a669a08) C:\Windows\System32\wercplsupport.dll
15:03:03.0406 2820	wercplsupport - ok
15:03:03.0416 2820	WerSvc (6d137963730144698cbd10f202e9f251) C:\Windows\System32\WerSvc.dll
15:03:03.0450 2820	WerSvc - ok
15:03:03.0498 2820	WfpLwf (611b23304bf067451a9fdee01fbdd725) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
15:03:03.0530 2820	WfpLwf - ok
15:03:03.0550 2820	WIMMount (05ecaec3e4529a7153b3136ceb49f0ec) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
15:03:03.0558 2820	WIMMount - ok
15:03:03.0631 2820	WinDefend - ok
15:03:03.0643 2820	WinHttpAutoProxySvc - ok
15:03:03.0707 2820	Winmgmt (19b07e7e8915d701225da41cb3877306) C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
15:03:03.0741 2820	Winmgmt - ok
15:03:03.0843 2820	WinRM (bcb1310604aa415c4508708975b3931e) C:\Windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
15:03:03.0888 2820	WinRM - ok
15:03:04.0021 2820	WinUsb (fe88b288356e7b47b74b13372add906d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WinUsb.sys
15:03:04.0032 2820	WinUsb - ok
15:03:04.0102 2820	Wlansvc (4fada86e62f18a1b2f42ba18ae24e6aa) C:\Windows\System32\wlansvc.dll
15:03:04.0126 2820	Wlansvc - ok
15:03:04.0280 2820	wlidsvc (7e47c328fc4768cb8beafbcfafa70362) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
15:03:04.0321 2820	wlidsvc - ok
15:03:04.0361 2820	wltrysvc (55dbb16fdc57808615323389241fdc99) C:\Program Files\Dell\DW WLAN Card\WLTRYSVC.EXE
15:03:04.0364 2820	wltrysvc ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - warning
15:03:04.0364 2820	wltrysvc - detected UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic (1)
15:03:04.0485 2820	WmiAcpi (f6ff8944478594d0e414d3f048f0d778) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
15:03:04.0494 2820	WmiAcpi - ok
15:03:04.0567 2820	wmiApSrv (38b84c94c5a8af291adfea478ae54f93) C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
15:03:04.0578 2820	wmiApSrv - ok
15:03:04.0607 2820	WMPNetworkSvc - ok
15:03:04.0646 2820	WPCSvc (96c6e7100d724c69fcf9e7bf590d1dca) C:\Windows\System32\wpcsvc.dll
15:03:04.0655 2820	WPCSvc - ok
15:03:04.0670 2820	WPDBusEnum (93221146d4ebbf314c29b23cd6cc391d) C:\Windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
15:03:04.0682 2820	WPDBusEnum - ok
15:03:04.0700 2820	ws2ifsl (6bcc1d7d2fd2453957c5479a32364e52) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
15:03:04.0733 2820	ws2ifsl - ok
15:03:04.0756 2820	wscsvc (e8b1fe6669397d1772d8196df0e57a9e) C:\Windows\System32\wscsvc.dll
15:03:04.0771 2820	wscsvc - ok
15:03:04.0777 2820	WSearch - ok
15:03:04.0879 2820	wuauserv (9df12edbc698b0bc353b3ef84861e430) C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
15:03:04.0936 2820	wuauserv - ok
15:03:05.0054 2820	WudfPf (d3381dc54c34d79b22cee0d65ba91b7c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
15:03:05.0086 2820	WudfPf - ok
15:03:05.0105 2820	WUDFRd (cf8d590be3373029d57af80914190682) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
15:03:05.0138 2820	WUDFRd - ok
15:03:05.0171 2820	wudfsvc (7a95c95b6c4cf292d689106bcae49543) C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
15:03:05.0204 2820	wudfsvc - ok
15:03:05.0241 2820	WwanSvc (9a3452b3c2a46c073166c5cf49fad1ae) C:\Windows\System32\wwansvc.dll
15:03:05.0258 2820	WwanSvc - ok
15:03:05.0293 2820	MBR (0x1B8) (5c616939100b85e558da92b899a0fc36) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
15:03:06.0108 2820	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
15:03:06.0138 2820	Boot (0x1200) (7a34c53efdc37ea201712c4a887a3eee) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0
15:03:06.0139 2820	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0 - ok
15:03:06.0151 2820	Boot (0x1200) (8911956de945ebd06ab7ad2a9dceeb36) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
15:03:06.0152 2820	\Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
15:03:06.0152 2820	============================================================
15:03:06.0152 2820	Scan finished
15:03:06.0152 2820	============================================================
15:03:06.0159 2680	Detected object count: 8
15:03:06.0159 2680	Actual detected object count: 8
15:07:08.0221 2680	BrcmMgmtAgent ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:07:08.0221 2680	BrcmMgmtAgent ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:07:08.0229 2680	FLEXnet Licensing Service ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:07:08.0229 2680	FLEXnet Licensing Service ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:07:08.0238 2680	Net Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:07:08.0238 2680	Net Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:07:08.0247 2680	O2SDIOAssist ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:07:08.0247 2680	O2SDIOAssist ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:07:08.0256 2680	Pml Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:07:08.0256 2680	Pml Driver HPZ12 ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:07:08.0265 2680	tcsd_win32.exe ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:07:08.0265 2680	tcsd_win32.exe ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:07:08.0274 2680	Wave Authentication Manager Service ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:07:08.0275 2680	Wave Authentication Manager Service ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip 
15:07:08.0284 2680	wltrysvc ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - skipped by user
15:07:08.0284 2680	wltrysvc ( UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Skip


----------



## smcm (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello again, I was reading through other posts and installed combo fix. Maybe this might be of some help too

Thanks

ComboFix 12-06-21.01 - Administrator 21/06/2012 15:44:35.1.4 - x64 NETWORK
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 6.1.7601.1.1252.353.1033.18.8089.6972 [GMT 1:00]
Running from: c:\users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\Downloads\ComboFix.exe
AV: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {2B2D1395-420B-D5C9-657E-930FE358FC3C}
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {9765EA51-0D3C-7DFB-6091-10E4E1F341F6}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Enabled/Updated* {904CF271-6431-DA47-5FCE-A87D98DFB681}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {2C040BB5-2B06-7275-5A21-2B969A740B4B}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
* Created a new restore point
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\users\Access Centre\AppData\Local\TempDIR
c:\windows\security\Database\tmp.edb
c:\windows\SysWow64\instsrv.exe
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-05-21 to 2012-06-21 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-06-21 13:50 . 2012-06-21 13:50	69000	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{3BFA3D38-DCC1-4969-9747-699DB7E1B76A}\offreg.dll
2012-06-18 11:27 . 2012-06-18 19:33	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Roaming\EndNote
2012-06-18 11:27 . 2012-06-18 11:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Risxtd
2012-06-18 11:27 . 2012-06-18 11:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\ResearchSoft
2012-06-18 11:26 . 2012-06-18 11:27	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\EndNote X5
2012-06-18 11:25 . 2012-06-18 11:25	--------	d-----w-	C:\EndNoteX5
2012-06-18 11:25 . 2012-06-18 11:25	426184	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-06-18 11:24 . 2012-06-18 11:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\Macromed
2012-06-18 11:19 . 2012-05-08 17:02	8955792	------w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{3BFA3D38-DCC1-4969-9747-699DB7E1B76A}\mpengine.dll
2012-06-16 22:16 . 2012-05-08 17:02	8955792	------w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2012-06-14 22:10 . 2012-06-14 22:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Deployment
2012-06-14 22:10 . 2012-06-14 22:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Apps
2012-06-12 20:26 . 2012-02-15 20:13	927800	------w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{6C9CFDB9-9D6E-4BA8-B7B2-9FE639B52968}\gapaengine.dll
2012-06-09 22:44 . 2012-02-28 01:18	1799168	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2012-06-09 22:38 . 2012-06-09 22:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Security Client
2012-06-09 22:38 . 2012-03-01 06:46	23408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
2012-06-09 22:38 . 2012-03-01 06:33	81408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
2012-06-09 22:38 . 2012-03-01 05:37	172544	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wintrust.dll
2012-06-09 22:38 . 2012-03-01 05:33	159232	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\imagehlp.dll
2012-06-09 22:38 . 2012-03-01 06:38	220672	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-06-09 22:38 . 2012-03-01 06:28	5120	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wmi.dll
2012-06-09 22:38 . 2012-03-01 05:29	5120	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wmi.dll
2012-06-09 22:29 . 2012-03-31 06:05	5559664	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-06-09 22:29 . 2012-03-31 03:10	3146240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-06-09 22:29 . 2012-03-31 04:39	3968368	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-06-09 22:29 . 2012-03-31 04:39	3913072	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-06-09 22:29 . 2012-03-03 06:35	1544704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\DWrite.dll
2012-06-09 22:29 . 2012-03-03 05:31	1077248	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
2012-06-09 22:29 . 2012-03-31 05:42	1732096	----a-w-	c:\program files\Windows Journal\NBDoc.DLL
2012-06-09 22:29 . 2012-03-31 05:40	1367552	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\journal.dll
2012-06-09 22:29 . 2012-03-31 04:29	936960	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\journal.dll
2012-06-09 22:29 . 2012-03-31 05:40	1402880	----a-w-	c:\program files\Windows Journal\JNWDRV.dll
2012-06-09 22:29 . 2012-03-31 05:40	1393664	----a-w-	c:\program files\Windows Journal\JNTFiltr.dll
2012-06-09 22:29 . 2012-03-17 07:58	75120	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
2012-06-09 22:28 . 2012-03-30 11:35	1918320	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2012-06-09 18:42 . 2012-03-06 23:04	337240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2012-06-09 18:42 . 2012-03-06 23:01	24408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
2012-06-09 18:42 . 2012-03-06 23:04	819032	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2012-06-09 18:42 . 2012-03-06 23:02	53080	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
2012-06-09 18:42 . 2012-03-06 23:01	59224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswTdi.sys
2012-06-09 18:42 . 2012-03-06 23:01	69976	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2012-06-09 18:42 . 2012-03-06 23:15	41184	----a-w-	c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2012-06-09 18:42 . 2012-03-06 23:15	201352	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\aswBoot.exe
2012-06-09 00:08 . 2012-06-21 10:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Access Centre\AppData\Local\Paint.NET
2012-06-09 00:06 . 2012-06-09 00:07	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Paint.NET
2012-06-09 00:06 . 2012-06-09 00:06	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Paint.NET
2012-06-08 00:08 . 2012-06-08 00:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Access Centre\.idlerc
2012-06-08 00:05 . 2012-06-08 00:05	--------	d-----w-	C:\Python27
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-06-18 11:25 . 2011-10-22 11:25	70344	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-04-10 22:24 . 2012-04-10 22:24	2987520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\python27.dll
2012-04-04 14:56 . 2011-12-29 17:52	24904	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe" [2008-06-12 37232]
"avast"="c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe" [2012-03-06 4241512]
.
c:\users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Smart Settings.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\SmartSettings.exe [2011-8-24 494488]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Bluetooth.lnk - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe [2011-2-8 1136928]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"DisableCAD"= 1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages	REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MsMpSvc]
@="Service"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Wdf01000.sys]
@="Driver"
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-12-30 136176]
R2 RoxWatch12;Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 12;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch12OEM.exe [2010-11-25 219632]
R3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-06-18 257224]
R3 BrSerIb;Brother Serial Interface Driver(WDM);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrSerIb.sys [x]
R3 BrUsbSIb;Brother Serial USB Driver(WDM);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrUsbSIb.sys [x]
R3 BTWAMPFL;BTWAMPFL;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwampfl.sys [x]
R3 btwl2cap;Bluetooth L2CAP Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwl2cap.sys [x]
R3 dmvsc;dmvsc;c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys [x]
R3 gupdatem;Google Update Service (gupdatem);c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-12-30 136176]
R3 Impcd;Impcd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Impcd.sys [x]
R3 Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service;Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVE.EXE [2011-06-12 31125880]
R3 Netaapl;Apple Mobile Device Ethernet Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netaapl64.sys [x]
R3 netvsc;netvsc;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netvsc60.sys [x]
R3 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys [x]
R3 NisSrv;Microsoft Network Inspection;c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\NisSrv.exe [2012-03-26 291696]
R3 O2MDFRDR;O2MDFRDR;c:\windows\system32\drivers\O2MDFw7x64.sys [x]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-01-09 4925184]
R3 RoxMediaDB12OEM;RoxMediaDB12OEM;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB12OEM.exe [2010-11-25 1116656]
R3 SynthVid;SynthVid;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VMBusVideoM.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [x]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S0 stdcfltn;Disk Class Filter Driver for Accelerometer;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\stdcfltn.sys [x]
S1 aswSnx;aswSnx; [x]
S1 aswSP;aswSP; [x]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [x]
S2 AESTFilters;Andrea ST Filters Service;c:\program files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe [2009-03-03 89600]
S2 aswFsBlk;aswFsBlk; [x]
S2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [x]
S2 ATService;AuthenTec Fingerprint Service;c:\program files\Fingerprint Sensor\ATService.exe [2010-05-10 2683712]
S2 BrcmMgmtAgent;Broadcom Management Agent;c:\program files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe [2010-06-29 158720]
S2 DFEPService;Dell Feature Enhancement Pack Service;c:\program files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\DFEPService.exe [2011-08-24 2279320]
S2 DragonSvc;Dragon Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Nuance\dgnsvc.exe [2011-06-04 296808]
S2 jhi_service;Intel(R) Identity Protection Technology Host Interface Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\jhi_service.exe [2011-02-24 212944]
S2 O2SDIOAssist;O2SDIOAssist;c:\windows\SysWOW64\srvany.exe [2003-04-19 8192]
S2 UNS;Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [2010-12-03 2656280]
S2 Wave Authentication Manager Service;Wave Authentication Manager Service;c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Authentication Manager\WaveAMService.exe [2011-07-01 1600000]
S3 Acceler;Accelerometer Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\accelern.sys [x]
S3 CtClsFlt;Creative Camera Class Upper Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\CtClsFlt.sys [x]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
S3 MEIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [x]
S3 O2MDRRDR;O2MDRRDR;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\O2MDRw7x64.sys [x]
S3 O2SDJRDR;O2SDJRDR;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\o2sdjw7x64.sys [x]
S3 vwifimp;Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys [x]
.
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-06-18 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-06-18 11:25]
.
2012-06-21 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-12-30 23:57]
.
2012-06-18 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-12-30 23:57]
.
2012-06-15 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-1000Core.job
- c:\users\Access Centre\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-11-01 17:17]
.
2012-06-18 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-1000UA.job
- c:\users\Access Centre\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-11-01 17:17]
.
2012-06-18 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500Core.job
- c:\users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-06-14 22:10]
.
2012-06-18 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500UA.job
- c:\users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-06-14 22:10]
.
.
--------- X64 Entries -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\00avast]
@="{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}]
2012-03-06 23:15	135408	----a-w-	c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShA64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\EnabledUnlockedFDEIconOverlay]
@="{30D3C2AF-9709-4D05-9CF4-13335F3C1E4A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{30D3C2AF-9709-4D05-9CF4-13335F3C1E4A}]
2011-05-27 22:46	139128	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmIconOverlay.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\UninitializedFdeIconOverlay]
@="{CF08DA3E-C97D-4891-A66B-E39B28DD270F}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CF08DA3E-C97D-4891-A66B-E39B28DD270F}]
2011-05-27 22:46	139128	----a-w-	c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmIconOverlay.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TdmNotify"="c:\program files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmNotify.exe" [2011-05-27 257392]
"SysTrayApp"="c:\program files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe" [2011-01-25 525312]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2011-06-28 416024]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2011-06-28 167704]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2011-06-28 392472]
"DFEPApplication"="c:\program files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\DFEPApplication.exe" [2011-08-24 7077272]
"Broadcom Wireless Manager UI"="c:\program files\Dell\DW WLAN Card\WLTRAY.exe" [2011-01-15 6492672]
"Apoint"="c:\program files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe" [2011-07-20 611192]
"MSC"="c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" [2012-03-26 1271168]
"combofix"="c:\combofix\CF32633.3XE" [2010-11-21 345088]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=0x1
"AppInit_DLLs"=c:\windows\System32\acaptuser64.dll
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SYSTEM32\blank.htm
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~4\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~2\MICROS~4\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
IE: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
IE: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 89.101.160.4 89.101.160.5
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Approved Extensions]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"{47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,29,2a,95,
5d,fb,87,42,0f,87,a5,42,59,e0,aa,e0,89
"{18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,0c,17,c9,
02,93,bf,e4,0c,bd,9b,b0,17,8e,6e,f1,d9
"{72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,71,2e,93,
68,fb,67,45,03,af,f4,41,fc,1f,78,ef,64
"{9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,74,cb,26,
8a,3c,1b,d8,04,96,c1,1b,24,74,48,2f,dc
"{AE7CD045-E861-484F-8273-0445EE161910}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,55,cf,6a,
b4,5f,bf,28,06,9a,7e,4e,05,ec,56,55,0a
"{B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,25,b7,e5,
ae,1f,59,3e,07,a2,2f,08,f3,02,ce,4e,e5
"{DBC80044-A445-435B-BC74-9C25C1C588A9}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,54,1f,de,
c1,7b,f3,3c,0d,a4,79,d6,65,c3,85,c4,b3
"{F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,f7,01,81,
ee,9e,8d,34,0e,81,69,2c,1d,8c,a6,ec,6d
"{2A541AE1-5BF6-4665-A8A3-CFA9672E4291}"=hex:51,66,7a,6c,4c,1d,3b,1b,f1,05,42,
30,c8,0c,02,08,b0,ae,85,e9,65,6e,0e,8b
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ApprovedExtensionsMigration]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"Timestamp"=hex:db,08,e0,be,bd,c5,cc,01
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\User Preferences]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"88D7D0879DAB32E14DE5B3A805A34F98AFF34F5977"=hex:01,00,00,00,d0,8c,9d,df,01,15,
d1,11,8c,7a,00,c0,4f,c2,97,eb,01,00,00,00,d9,d1,e7,51,1f,bb,66,47,98,bc,db,\
"2D53CFFC5C1A3DD2E97B7979AC2A92BD59BC839E81"=hex:01,00,00,00,d0,8c,9d,df,01,15,
d1,11,8c,7a,00,c0,4f,c2,97,eb,01,00,00,00,d9,d1,e7,51,1f,bb,66,47,98,bc,db,\
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.htm\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"Progid"="ChromeHTML.Administrator"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.html\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"Progid"="ChromeHTML.Administrator"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.shtml\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"Progid"="ChromeHTML.Administrator"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.xht\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"Progid"="ChromeHTML.Administrator"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.xhtml\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (Administrator)
"Progid"="ChromeHTML.Administrator"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_3_300_257_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_3_300_257_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_3_300_257.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.11"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_3_300_257.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_3_300_257.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_3_300_257.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Office\Common\Smart Tag\Actions\{B7EFF951-E52F-45CC-9EF7-57124F2177CC}]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
"Solution"="{15727DE6-F92D-4E46-ACB4-0E2C58B31A18}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3\0]
"Key"="ActionsPane3"
"Location"="c:\\Program Files (x86)\\Common Files\\Microsoft Shared\\VSTO\\ActionsPane3.xsd"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\windows\sysWOW64\SDIOAssist.exe
c:\windows\SysWOW64\RunDll32.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-06-21 15:54:54 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-06-21 14:54
.
Pre-Run: 207,747,751,936 bytes free
Post-Run: 207,430,721,536 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - E6246088E345F33A551897E893460D97


----------



## smcm (Jun 21, 2012)

I seem to be making some progress...I managed to regain some control over windows in Normal mode. I downloads Spybot Search and Destroy and it found some adware, which I removed. I also used the immunize function which deleted all the temp data. Im not sure if that got what ever it was but the computer seem to be back to number. I installed the OTL programme and I have posted the list below. Would it be possible if someone could have a quick look through it and see if there is anything else on the system.

Any help would be grateful, thanks

smcm

OTL logfile created on: 22/06/2012 21:05:44 - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.51.0 Folder = C:\Users\Access Centre\Desktop
64bit- Professional Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00001809 | Country: Ireland | Language: ENI | Date Format: dd/MM/yyyy

7.90 Gb Total Physical Memory | 5.72 Gb Available Physical Memory | 72.39% Memory free
15.80 Gb Paging File | 13.46 Gb Available in Paging File | 85.23% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 286.75 Gb Total Space | 191.29 Gb Free Space | 66.71% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: ACCESSCENTRE-PC | User Name: Administrator | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 60 Days

========== Processes (All) ==========

PRC - [2012/06/22 21:03:40 | 000,595,968 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Users\Access Centre\Desktop\OTL.scr
PRC - [2012/06/07 09:14:45 | 001,239,576 | ---- | M] (Google Inc.) -- C:\Users\Access Centre\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
PRC - [2012/05/18 00:21:54 | 000,748,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
PRC - [2012/03/07 00:15:17 | 004,241,512 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe
PRC - [2012/03/07 00:15:14 | 000,044,768 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
PRC - [2011/10/09 17:02:32 | 000,055,144 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
PRC - [2011/06/09 19:06:06 | 000,254,696 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
PRC - [2011/06/04 10:12:36 | 000,296,808 | ---- | M] (Nuance Communications, Inc.) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nuance\dgnsvc.exe
PRC - [2011/02/24 06:10:24 | 000,212,944 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\jhi_service.exe
PRC - [2010/12/03 16:19:26 | 002,656,280 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
PRC - [2010/12/03 16:19:20 | 000,325,656 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
PRC - [2010/08/14 02:25:08 | 000,223,848 | ---- | M] (O2Micro.) -- c:\Windows\SysWOW64\SDIOAssist.exe
PRC - [2009/07/14 02:14:31 | 000,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
PRC - [2003/04/19 03:06:26 | 000,008,192 | ---- | M] () -- c:\Windows\SysWOW64\srvany.exe

========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - [2012/06/07 09:14:43 | 000,441,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Access Centre\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\19.0.1084.56\ppgooglenaclpluginchrome.dll
MOD - [2012/06/07 09:14:42 | 003,922,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Access Centre\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\19.0.1084.56\pdf.dll
MOD - [2012/06/07 09:13:27 | 000,553,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Access Centre\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\19.0.1084.56\libglesv2.dll
MOD - [2012/06/07 09:13:26 | 000,117,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Access Centre\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\19.0.1084.56\libegl.dll
MOD - [2012/06/07 09:13:16 | 000,134,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Access Centre\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\19.0.1084.56\avutil-51.dll
MOD - [2012/06/07 09:13:15 | 000,250,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Access Centre\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\19.0.1084.56\avformat-54.dll
MOD - [2012/06/07 09:13:14 | 002,375,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Access Centre\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\19.0.1084.56\avcodec-54.dll

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/26 18:49:56 | 000,291,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\NisSrv.exe -- (NisSrv)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/26 18:49:56 | 000,012,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\MsMpEng.exe -- (MsMpSvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/07 00:15:14 | 000,044,768 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe -- (avast! Antivirus)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2011/08/24 22:17:34 | 002,279,320 | ---- | M] (Dell Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- c:\Program Files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\DFEPService.exe -- (DFEPService)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2011/07/01 19:52:32 | 001,600,000 | ---- | M] (Wave Systems Corp.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Authentication Manager\WaveAMService.exe -- (Wave Authentication Manager Service)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2011/05/27 23:46:56 | 003,792,240 | ---- | M] (Wave Systems Corp.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmService.exe -- (TdmService)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2011/05/24 21:42:08 | 002,154,888 | ---- | M] (Wave Systems Corp.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Secure Storage Manager\SecureStorageService.exe -- (SecureStorageService)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2011/02/08 07:41:16 | 000,956,192 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe -- (btwdins)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2011/01/25 10:57:18 | 000,296,448 | ---- | M] (IDT, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\stacsv64.exe -- (STacSV)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2011/01/15 20:00:02 | 000,048,128 | ---- | M] (Dell Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Dell\DW WLAN Card\WLTRYSVC.EXE -- (wltrysvc)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2010/06/29 22:12:20 | 000,158,720 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Broadcom\MgmtAgent\BrcmMgmtAgent.exe -- (BrcmMgmtAgent)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2010/05/10 21:23:54 | 002,683,712 | ---- | M] (AuthenTec, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\Fingerprint Sensor\ATService.exe -- (ATService)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2010/02/11 02:50:50 | 000,072,296 | ---- | M] (O2Micro International) [Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\o2flash.exe -- (O2FLASH)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/14 02:41:27 | 001,011,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -- (WinDefend)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/14 02:40:01 | 000,193,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\appmgmts.dll -- (AppMgmt)
SRV:*64bit:* - [2009/03/03 11:42:58 | 000,089,600 | ---- | M] (Andrea Electronics Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe -- (AESTFilters)
SRV - [2012/06/18 12:25:08 | 000,257,224 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe -- (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc)
SRV - [2012/01/03 20:23:18 | 000,651,720 | ---- | M] (Macrovision Europe Ltd.) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe -- (FLEXnet Licensing Service)
SRV - [2011/06/04 10:12:36 | 000,296,808 | ---- | M] (Nuance Communications, Inc.) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Nuance\dgnsvc.exe -- (DragonSvc)
SRV - [2011/02/24 06:10:24 | 000,212,944 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Services\IPT\jhi_service.exe -- (jhi_service) Intel(R)
SRV - [2011/02/17 15:08:52 | 001,633,280 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\NTRU Cryptosystems\NTRU TCG Software Stack\bin\tcsd_win32.exe -- (tcsd_win32.exe)
SRV - [2010/12/03 16:19:26 | 002,656,280 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe -- (UNS) Intel(R)
SRV - [2010/12/03 16:19:20 | 000,325,656 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Auto | Running] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe -- (LMS) Intel(R)
SRV - [2010/11/25 11:34:18 | 000,219,632 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch12OEM.exe -- (RoxWatch12)
SRV - [2010/11/25 11:33:18 | 001,116,656 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\OEM\12.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB12OEM.exe -- (RoxMediaDB12OEM)
SRV - [2010/03/18 22:16:28 | 000,130,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe -- (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32)
SRV - [2009/06/10 22:23:09 | 000,066,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Disabled | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe -- (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32)
SRV - [2003/04/19 03:06:26 | 000,008,192 | ---- | M] () [Auto | Running] -- c:\Windows\SysWOW64\srvany.exe -- (O2SDIOAssist)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/20 20:44:12 | 000,098,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\NisDrvWFP.sys -- (NisDrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/07 00:04:06 | 000,819,032 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys -- (aswSnx)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/07 00:04:04 | 000,337,240 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys -- (aswSP)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/07 00:02:20 | 000,053,080 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRdr2.sys -- (aswRdr)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/07 00:01:57 | 000,059,224 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswTdi.sys -- (aswTdi)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/07 00:01:52 | 000,069,976 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys -- (aswMonFlt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/07 00:01:32 | 000,024,408 | ---- | M] (AVAST Software) [File_System | Auto | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys -- (aswFsBlk)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2012/03/01 07:46:16 | 000,023,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Recognizer | Boot | Unknown] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fs_rec.sys -- (Fs_Rec)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/22 14:12:31 | 000,107,904 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsata.sys -- (amdsata)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/22 14:12:31 | 000,027,008 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdxata.sys -- (amdxata)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/22 12:43:26 | 000,349,736 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\btwampfl.sys -- (BTWAMPFL)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/22 12:43:26 | 000,138,280 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\btwavdt.sys -- (btwavdt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/22 12:43:26 | 000,107,560 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\btwaudio.sys -- (btwaudio)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/22 12:43:26 | 000,039,464 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\btwl2cap.sys -- (btwl2cap)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/10/22 12:43:26 | 000,021,416 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\btwrchid.sys -- (btwrchid)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/08/02 18:38:56 | 000,051,712 | ---- | M] (Apple, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\usbaapl64.sys -- (USBAAPL64)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/08/02 18:38:44 | 000,022,528 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\netaapl64.sys -- (Netaapl)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/07/22 21:28:56 | 000,027,760 | ---- | M] (ST Microelectronics) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\accelern.sys -- (Acceler)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/07/19 23:24:20 | 000,020,424 | ---- | M] (Dell Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HBtnKey.sys -- (HBtnKey)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/07/16 05:31:22 | 000,022,128 | ---- | M] (ST Microelectronics) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stdcfltn.sys -- (stdcfltn)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/06/10 20:16:08 | 012,230,912 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\igdkmd64.sys -- (igfx)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/05/26 19:55:02 | 000,368,464 | ---- | M] (Alps Electric Co., Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Apfiltr.sys -- (ApfiltrService)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/03/23 22:51:32 | 000,083,560 | ---- | M] (O2Micro ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\o2sdjw7x64.sys -- (O2SDJRDR)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/02/07 15:49:38 | 000,411,688 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57nd60a.sys -- (b57nd60a)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/01/25 10:57:18 | 000,520,192 | ---- | M] (IDT, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stwrt64.sys -- (STHDA)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/01/15 20:00:00 | 000,022,592 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bcm42rly.sys -- (BCM42RLY)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/01/15 19:59:54 | 004,719,680 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\BCMWL664.SYS -- (BCM43XX)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/01/03 23:19:56 | 000,074,984 | ---- | M] (O2Micro ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\O2MDRw7x64.sys -- (O2MDRRDR)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2011/01/03 21:04:44 | 000,072,808 | ---- | M] (O2Micro ) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\o2mdfw7x64.sys -- (O2MDFRDR)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/21 04:24:33 | 000,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys -- (TsUsbFlt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/21 04:23:48 | 000,168,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\netvsc60.sys -- (netvsc)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/21 04:23:48 | 000,071,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\dmvsc.sys -- (dmvsc)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/21 04:23:48 | 000,022,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\VMBusVideoM.sys -- (SynthVid)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/21 04:23:47 | 000,078,720 | ---- | M] (Hewlett-Packard Company) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpSAMD.sys -- (HpSAMD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/21 04:23:47 | 000,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys -- (TsUsbGD)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/11/06 03:45:48 | 000,438,808 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaStor.sys -- (iaStor)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/10/20 01:34:26 | 000,056,344 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HECIx64.sys -- (MEIx64) Intel(R)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/10/15 10:28:16 | 000,317,440 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\IntcDAud.sys -- (IntcDAud) Intel(R)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/09/03 16:40:24 | 000,104,960 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\basp.sys -- (Blfp)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/07/21 19:13:40 | 000,032,240 | ---- | M] (Dell Inc) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\PBADRV.SYS -- (PBADRV)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/04/12 09:55:00 | 000,091,568 | ---- | M] (PowerISO Computing, Inc.) [Kernel | System | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\scdemu.sys -- (SCDEmu)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/03/19 09:00:00 | 000,055,856 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | Boot | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\PxHlpa64.sys -- (PxHlpa64)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2010/02/27 01:32:14 | 000,158,976 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Impcd.sys -- (Impcd)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/11/03 04:06:36 | 000,087,552 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\BrSerIb.sys -- (BrSerIb) Brother Serial Interface Driver(WDM)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/11/03 04:06:36 | 000,014,592 | ---- | M] (Brother Industries Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\BrUsbSib.sys -- (BrUsbSIb) Brother Serial USB Driver(WDM)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/09/16 22:08:48 | 000,172,960 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\CtClsFlt.sys -- (CtClsFlt)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/14 02:52:20 | 000,194,128 | ---- | M] (AMD Technologies Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsbs.sys -- (amdsbs)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/14 02:48:04 | 000,065,600 | ---- | M] (LSI Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys -- (LSI_SAS2)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/14 02:45:55 | 000,024,656 | ---- | M] (Promise Technology) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stexstor.sys -- (stexstor)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/07/14 01:00:13 | 000,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Dot4Scan.sys -- (Dot4Scan)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 21:34:33 | 003,286,016 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\evbda.sys -- (ebdrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 21:34:28 | 000,468,480 | ---- | M] (Broadcom Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bxvbda.sys -- (b06bdrv)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/06/10 21:31:59 | 000,031,232 | ---- | M] (Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hcw85cir.sys -- (hcw85cir)
DRV:*64bit:* - [2009/05/18 14:17:08 | 000,034,152 | ---- | M] (GEAR Software Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\GEARAspiWDM.sys -- (GEARAspiWDM)
DRV - [2009/07/14 02:19:10 | 000,019,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand | Stopped] -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\wimmount.sys -- (WIMMount)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {C4EC0F0D-34FE-41C2-B515-2E75D0061DF4}
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{C4EC0F0D-34FE-41C2-B515-2E75D0061DF4}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=DLRDF8&pc=MDDR&src=IE-SearchBox
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.ie
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = www.google.com
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = www.google.com
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {C4EC0F0D-34FE-41C2-B515-2E75D0061DF4}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{C4EC0F0D-34FE-41C2-B515-2E75D0061DF4}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&form=DLRDF8&pc=MDDR&src=IE-SearchBox

IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.uk.msn.com/USREL/10
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ie/
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-1000\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {C4EC0F0D-34FE-41C2-B515-2E75D0061DF4}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = *.local

IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.ie
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {C4EC0F0D-34FE-41C2-B515-2E75D0061DF4}
IE - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=: File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Apple.com/iTunes,version=1.0: C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\4.1.10329.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/OfficeAuthz,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3502.0922: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=15.4.3508.1109: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.111\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.111\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.111\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKCU\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.111\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\WebRep\FF [2012/06/09 19:42:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

========== Chrome ==========

CHR - default_search_provider: Google (Enabled)
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = {google:baseURL}search?{google:RLZ}{google:acceptedSuggestion}{googleriginalQueryForSuggestion}{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:instantFieldTrialGroupParameter}sourceid=chrome&ie={inputEncoding}&q={searchTerms}
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = {google:baseSuggestURL}search?{google:searchFieldtrialParameter}{google:instantFieldTrialGroupParameter}client=chrome&hl={language}&q={searchTerms}
CHR - plugin: Remoting Viewer (Enabled) = internal-remoting-viewer
CHR - plugin: Native Client (Enabled) = C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\19.0.1084.56\ppGoogleNaClPluginChrome.dll
CHR - plugin: Chrome PDF Viewer (Enabled) = C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\19.0.1084.56\pdf.dll
CHR - plugin: Shockwave Flash (Enabled) = C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\19.0.1084.56\gcswf32.dll
CHR - plugin: Adobe Acrobat (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Browser\nppdf32.dll
CHR - plugin: Java Deployment Toolkit 6.0.290.11 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npdeployJava1.dll
CHR - plugin: Java(TM) Platform SE 6 U29 (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\new_plugin\npjp2.dll
CHR - plugin: Microsoft Office 2010 (Enabled) = C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
CHR - plugin: Microsoft Office 2010 (Enabled) = C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
CHR - plugin: Google Update (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.21.111\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
CHR - plugin: Windows Live\u0099 Photo Gallery (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
CHR - plugin: iTunes Application Detector (Enabled) = C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll
CHR - plugin: Silverlight Plug-In (Enabled) = c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\4.1.10329.0\npctrl.dll
CHR - Extension: YouTube = C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\blpcfgokakmgnkcojhhkbfbldkacnbeo\4.2.5_0\
CHR - Extension: Google Search = C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\coobgpohoikkiipiblmjeljniedjpjpf\0.0.0.19_0\
CHR - Extension: avast! WebRep = C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\icmlaeflemplmjndnaapfdbbnpncnbda\7.0.1426_0\
CHR - Extension: Gmail = C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\pjkljhegncpnkpknbcohdijeoejaedia\7_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2012/06/21 23:41:10 | 000,442,125 | R--- | M]) - C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	www.007guard.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	007guard.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	008i.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	www.008k.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	008k.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	www.00hq.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	00hq.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	010402.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	www.032439.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	032439.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	www.0scan.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	0scan.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	1000gratisproben.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	www.1000gratisproben.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	1001namen.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	www.1001namen.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	www.100888290cs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	100888290cs.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	100sexlinks.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	www.100sexlinks.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	www.10sek.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	10sek.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	1-2005-search.com
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1	www.1-2005-search.com
O1 - Hosts: 15216 more lines...
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll (AVAST Software)
O2 - BHO: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (AVAST Software)
O2 - BHO: (Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper) - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O2 - BHO: (SmartSelect Class) - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O3:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll (AVAST Software)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Adobe PDF) - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (avast! WebRep) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (AVAST Software)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - Locked - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-1000\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Adobe PDF) - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O3 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Adobe PDF) - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe (Alps Electric Co., Ltd.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\Program Files\Dell\DW WLAN Card\WLTRAY.EXE (Dell Inc.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [DFEPApplication] c:\Program Files\Dell\Feature Enhancement Pack\DFEPApplication.exe (Dell Inc.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\SysNative\hkcmd.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxtray.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Logitech Download Assistant] C:\Windows\SysNative\LogiLDA.dll (Logitech, Inc.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [MSC] c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxpers.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [SysTrayApp] C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray64.exe (IDT, Inc.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [TdmNotify] C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Data Protection\Access\Advanced\Wave\Trusted Drive Manager\TdmNotify.exe (Wave Systems Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [avast] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastUI.exe (AVAST Software)
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Smart Settings.lnk = File not found
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Smart Settings.lnk = File not found
O4 - Startup: C:\Users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Smart Settings.lnk = File not found
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DisableCAD = 1
O7 - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-19\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-20\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 255
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 153
O7 - HKU\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm ()
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm ()
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm ()
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm ()
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: @C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm ()
O9:*64bit:* - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : @C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm ()
O9 - Extra Button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm ()
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm ()
O10:*64bit:* - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries64\000000000010 [] - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000010 [] - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll (Apple Inc.)
O16:*64bit:* - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_27-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_27)
O16:*64bit:* - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0027-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_27-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_27)
O16:*64bit:* - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_27-windows-i586.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0029-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_29-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_29)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 89.101.160.4 89.101.160.5
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{0816CC67-8933-4AF9-9234-6C5DFF7BF96B}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{09AAAF6F-3D63-4477-B2D5-836DB5FE726B}: DhcpNameServer = 89.101.160.4 89.101.160.5
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{CF4BDEBB-7A6D-4352-AD03-D142473C5542}: DhcpNameServer = 212.129.64.220 212.129.64.221
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\ms-help - No CLSID value found
O20:*64bit:* - AppInit_DLLs: (C:\Windows\System32\acaptuser64.dll) - C:\Windows\SysNative\acaptuser64.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\SystemPropertiesPerformance.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (/pagefile) - File not found
O20:*64bit:* - Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui: DllName - (igfxdev.dll) - C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxdev.dll (Intel Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - Winlogon\Notify\spba: DllName - (C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA\homefus2.dll) - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SPBA\homefus2.dll (UPEK Inc.)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = ComFile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=sxssrv,4)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 60 Days ==========

[2012/06/22 20:45:04 | 002,622,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wucltux.dll
[2012/06/22 20:45:04 | 000,057,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wuauclt.exe
[2012/06/22 20:45:04 | 000,044,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wups2.dll
[2012/06/22 20:44:40 | 000,186,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wuwebv.dll
[2012/06/22 20:44:40 | 000,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wuapp.exe
[2012/06/21 23:06:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2012/06/21 23:06:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2012/06/21 23:06:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy
[2012/06/21 23:05:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Safer Networking
[2012/06/21 23:05:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Safer Networking
[2012/06/21 23:03:24 | 000,096,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtmled.dll
[2012/06/21 23:03:23 | 000,237,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\url.dll
[2012/06/21 23:03:23 | 000,231,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\url.dll
[2012/06/21 23:03:23 | 000,073,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtmled.dll
[2012/06/21 23:03:20 | 000,248,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieui.dll
[2012/06/21 23:03:20 | 000,176,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieui.dll
[2012/06/21 23:03:20 | 000,173,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieUnatt.exe
[2012/06/21 23:03:20 | 000,142,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
[2012/06/21 23:03:17 | 001,494,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\inetcpl.cpl
[2012/06/21 23:03:17 | 001,427,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
[2012/06/21 23:03:16 | 002,311,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\jscript9.dll
[2012/06/21 23:03:16 | 000,716,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript.dll
[2012/06/21 23:03:15 | 000,818,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\jscript.dll
[2012/06/21 23:02:38 | 001,462,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\crypt32.dll
[2012/06/21 23:02:37 | 000,140,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\cryptnet.dll
[2012/06/21 23:02:24 | 005,559,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ntoskrnl.exe
[2012/06/21 23:02:24 | 003,913,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
[2012/06/21 23:02:23 | 003,968,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2012/06/21 23:02:22 | 003,216,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\msi.dll
[2012/06/21 23:02:18 | 000,514,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\qdvd.dll
[2012/06/21 23:02:18 | 000,366,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\qdvd.dll
[2012/06/21 23:02:15 | 000,149,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\rdpcorekmts.dll
[2012/06/21 23:02:15 | 000,077,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\rdpwsx.dll
[2012/06/21 23:02:15 | 000,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\rdrmemptylst.exe
[2012/06/21 22:14:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\SecTaskMan
[2012/06/21 22:14:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Security Task Manager
[2012/06/21 22:14:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Security Task Manager
[2012/06/21 21:46:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\HiJackThis
[2012/06/21 21:46:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Trend Micro
[2012/06/21 15:50:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\$RECYCLE.BIN
[2012/06/21 15:48:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\temp
[2012/06/21 15:43:13 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\Windows\SWREG.exe
[2012/06/21 15:43:13 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\Windows\SWSC.exe
[2012/06/21 15:43:13 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\Windows\NIRCMD.exe
[2012/06/21 15:38:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2012/06/21 15:38:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\erdnt
[2012/06/18 12:27:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Roaming\EndNote
[2012/06/18 12:27:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Risxtd
[2012/06/18 12:27:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ResearchSoft
[2012/06/18 12:27:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\EndNote
[2012/06/18 12:26:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\EndNote X5
[2012/06/18 12:25:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\EndNoteX5
[2012/06/18 12:25:07 | 000,426,184 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
[2012/06/18 12:24:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\Macromed
[2012/06/14 23:12:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Google Chrome
[2012/06/14 23:10:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Deployment
[2012/06/14 23:10:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Apps
[2012/06/09 23:38:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Security Client
[2012/06/09 23:38:29 | 000,081,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\imagehlp.dll
[2012/06/09 23:38:29 | 000,023,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fs_rec.sys
[2012/06/09 23:38:27 | 000,220,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wintrust.dll
[2012/06/09 23:29:26 | 001,544,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\DWrite.dll
[2012/06/09 19:42:30 | 000,337,240 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys
[2012/06/09 19:42:30 | 000,024,408 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswFsBlk.sys
[2012/06/09 19:42:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\avast! Free Antivirus
[2012/06/09 19:42:28 | 000,819,032 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys
[2012/06/09 19:42:28 | 000,069,976 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
[2012/06/09 19:42:28 | 000,059,224 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswTdi.sys
[2012/06/09 19:42:28 | 000,053,080 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
[2012/06/09 19:42:01 | 000,041,184 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
[2012/06/09 19:42:00 | 000,201,352 | ---- | C] (AVAST Software) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\aswBoot.exe
[2012/06/09 01:06:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Paint.NET
[2012/06/09 01:06:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\Paint.NET
[2012/06/08 01:05:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Python 2.7
[2012/06/08 01:05:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Python27
[2012/04/27 15:24:53 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] (UniCont Soft) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FolderWatcher.dll
[2012/04/27 15:24:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Dupli Find
[2012/04/27 15:24:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Dupli Find
[2012/04/27 15:17:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Viper
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 60 Days ==========

[2012/06/22 21:01:25 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2012/06/22 20:43:11 | 000,000,892 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2012/06/22 20:15:48 | 000,021,312 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/06/22 20:15:48 | 000,021,312 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2012/06/22 20:15:00 | 000,000,972 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500UA.job
[2012/06/22 20:14:11 | 000,000,896 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2012/06/22 20:14:00 | 000,000,940 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-1000UA.job
[2012/06/22 20:12:49 | 000,782,270 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2012/06/22 20:12:49 | 000,666,908 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2012/06/22 20:12:49 | 000,126,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2012/06/22 20:08:19 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2012/06/22 20:08:13 | 2066,427,903 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2012/06/21 23:43:05 | 000,463,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2012/06/21 23:41:10 | 000,442,125 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
[2012/06/21 23:15:00 | 000,000,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500Core.job
[2012/06/21 21:46:40 | 000,002,999 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk
[2012/06/21 15:50:42 | 000,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts.20120621-234110.backup
[2012/06/21 14:50:17 | 000,002,243 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\epplauncher.mif
[2012/06/21 14:48:01 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\config.nt
[2012/06/21 14:47:12 | 000,001,843 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\avast! Free Antivirus.lnk
[2012/06/18 20:36:55 | 000,000,017 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\resmon.resmoncfg
[2012/06/18 12:25:08 | 000,426,184 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
[2012/06/18 12:25:07 | 000,070,344 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
[2012/06/15 21:03:18 | 000,000,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-1000Core.job
[2012/06/09 23:39:00 | 000,788,116 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2012/06/09 20:06:38 | 000,000,390 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol
[2012/06/09 01:07:16 | 000,001,178 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Paint.NET.lnk
[2012/06/02 23:19:42 | 000,057,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wuauclt.exe
[2012/06/02 23:19:42 | 000,044,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wups2.dll
[2012/06/02 23:15:31 | 002,622,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wucltux.dll
[2012/06/02 15:19:42 | 000,186,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wuwebv.dll
[2012/06/02 15:15:12 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\wuapp.exe
[2012/05/18 03:06:48 | 002,311,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\jscript9.dll
[2012/05/18 02:58:39 | 001,494,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\inetcpl.cpl
[2012/05/18 02:58:15 | 000,237,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\url.dll
[2012/05/18 02:55:22 | 000,173,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieUnatt.exe
[2012/05/18 02:55:06 | 000,818,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\jscript.dll
[2012/05/18 02:51:49 | 000,096,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\mshtmled.dll
[2012/05/18 02:47:42 | 000,248,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ieui.dll
[2012/05/17 23:35:39 | 001,427,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
[2012/05/17 23:33:08 | 000,231,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\url.dll
[2012/05/17 23:29:45 | 000,142,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
[2012/05/17 23:29:30 | 000,716,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript.dll
[2012/05/17 23:25:17 | 000,073,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtmled.dll
[2012/05/17 23:20:42 | 000,176,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ieui.dll
[2012/05/04 12:06:22 | 005,559,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\ntoskrnl.exe
[2012/05/04 12:00:43 | 000,366,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\qdvd.dll
[2012/05/04 11:03:53 | 003,968,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2012/05/04 11:03:50 | 003,913,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
[2012/05/04 10:59:54 | 000,514,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\qdvd.dll
[2012/05/02 21:50:43 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Msft_Kernel_netaapl64_01009.Wdf
[2012/04/26 06:41:56 | 000,077,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\rdpwsx.dll
[2012/04/26 06:41:55 | 000,149,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\rdpcorekmts.dll
[2012/04/26 06:34:27 | 000,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\rdrmemptylst.exe
[2012/04/24 06:37:37 | 000,140,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\cryptnet.dll
[2012/04/24 06:37:36 | 001,462,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\crypt32.dll
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2012/06/21 23:42:45 | 000,463,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2012/06/21 21:46:40 | 000,002,999 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk
[2012/06/21 15:43:13 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\PEV.exe
[2012/06/21 15:43:13 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MBR.exe
[2012/06/21 15:43:13 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\sed.exe
[2012/06/21 15:43:13 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\grep.exe
[2012/06/21 15:43:13 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\zip.exe
[2012/06/18 20:36:55 | 000,000,017 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\resmon.resmoncfg
[2012/06/18 12:25:09 | 000,000,830 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2012/06/14 23:10:46 | 000,000,972 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500UA.job
[2012/06/14 23:10:45 | 000,000,920 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500Core.job
[2012/06/09 19:42:31 | 000,001,843 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\avast! Free Antivirus.lnk
[2012/06/09 01:07:16 | 000,001,190 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Paint.NET.lnk
[2012/06/09 01:07:16 | 000,001,178 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Paint.NET.lnk
[2012/05/02 21:50:43 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Msft_Kernel_netaapl64_01009.Wdf
[2011/12/30 01:36:58 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\HPMProp.INI
[2011/12/30 01:36:37 | 000,316,928 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\hpcc3118.dll
[2011/12/29 01:15:15 | 000,842,603 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\census.cache
[2011/12/29 01:15:05 | 000,102,654 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\ars.cache
[2011/12/29 01:08:53 | 000,000,036 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Administrator.AccessCentre-PC\AppData\Local\housecall.guid.cache
[2011/10/22 13:44:18 | 000,963,116 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igkrng600.bin
[2011/10/22 13:44:17 | 000,218,304 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfcg600m.bin
[2011/10/22 13:44:13 | 000,056,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdde32.dll
[2011/10/22 13:44:10 | 000,145,804 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\igcompkrng600.bin
[2011/10/22 13:44:08 | 013,906,944 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ig4icd32.dll
[2011/10/22 12:52:30 | 000,080,368 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\pbadrvdll.dll
[2011/10/22 12:52:07 | 000,000,390 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\ntuser.pol
[2011/10/22 12:51:45 | 000,000,206 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\hbcikrnl.ini
[2011/10/22 12:48:30 | 000,008,192 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\srvany.exe
[2011/02/10 15:33:46 | 000,788,116 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2010/08/19 23:18:20 | 001,008,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DemoLicense.dll

========== Alternate Data Streams ==========

@Alternate Data Stream - 142 bytes -> C:\ProgramData\Temp:0FF263E8

< End of report >

********************************************************************************************************************************

OTL Extras logfile created on: 22/06/2012 21:05:44 - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.51.0 Folder = C:\Users\Access Centre\Desktop
64bit- Professional Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.0.8112.16421)
Locale: 00001809 | Country: Ireland | Language: ENI | Date Format: dd/MM/yyyy

7.90 Gb Total Physical Memory | 5.72 Gb Available Physical Memory | 72.39% Memory free
15.80 Gb Paging File | 13.46 Gb Available in Paging File | 85.23% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 286.75 Gb Total Space | 191.29 Gb Free Space | 66.71% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: ACCESSCENTRE-PC | User Name: Administrator | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: All users | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: Off | Skip Microsoft Files: Off | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 60 Days

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.url[@ = InternetShortcut] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\rundll32.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.cpl [@ = cplfile] -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\control.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.html [@ = ChromeHTML.Administrator] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found

========== Shell Spawning ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
htmlfile [print] -- rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\mshtml.dll,PrintHTML "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
inffile [install] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection DefaultInstall 132 %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [open] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\ieframe.dll",OpenURL %l (Microsoft Corporation)
InternetShortcut [print] -- "C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.dll",PrintHTML "%1" (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cplfile [cplopen] -- %SystemRoot%\System32\control.exe "%1",%* (Microsoft Corporation)
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
helpfile [open] -- Reg Error: Key error.
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [cmd] -- cmd.exe /s /k pushd "%V" (Microsoft Corporation)
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- Reg Error: Value error.
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"cval" = 1
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]
"VistaSp1" = 28 4D B2 76 41 04 CA 01 [binary data]
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"AntiSpywareOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc\Vol]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Svc]

========== System Restore Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\SystemRestore]
"DisableSR" = 0

========== Firewall Settings ==========

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

*64bit:* [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\WindowsFirewall\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\PublicProfile]
"EnableFirewall" = 1
"DisableNotifications" = 0

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]

========== Vista Active Open Ports Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{054A4B99-0DCE-41B7-80B6-0550AFE6AC5C}" = rport=2177 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{0925C1B4-196D-4AF2-A9F0-B987FD858CDF}" = lport=445 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{0E96FEFB-A20D-4826-BF3D-C79DDB693E71}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{0FD8D5E4-0A69-4669-8EF5-ACC535FF6D6B}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{1445C068-07B2-4992-9AFB-03CEF5293E82}" = rport=139 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{26022F72-9F6B-49B0-9E1E-7B89CAB2B3A2}" = lport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=fdrespub | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{41B3267B-BC95-46D2-8830-95025A810A09}" = lport=139 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{456695C9-D087-40D7-844B-36ECECF59A6E}" = lport=10243 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{489805F0-455B-4343-A52E-8F6E6D782522}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{4A726446-8572-4A8C-82AA-105794466C3B}" = lport=2177 | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{6781BB80-5843-48EE-9C19-5DFB09D4B23D}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{75C9EBFD-1DEF-4378-B673-755EE0E981B1}" = rport=10243 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{82DE610B-74B7-4E5B-AB36-4C6FEA25571B}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{85EBD947-6DAC-4EF3-A010-8EC8F5DAC69D}" = rport=445 | protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{8C13DAF0-68DB-4F12-8BDC-EE91629D765B}" = lport=2869 | protocol=6 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{8D450ED1-FF61-4EE4-A880-1EDD4D12621C}" = rport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{91AFFF8A-BD88-412F-A1A2-6E3404BA09B1}" = lport=51001 | protocol=6 | dir=in | name=dragon smart phone server | 
"{ACDB8AD9-0C39-4FFA-9B2C-C78BDA7483BE}" = lport=rpc | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=spooler | app=%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe | 
"{B45BFDE9-2B0D-43AF-9428-4DFB6804231F}" = rport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=fdrespub | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{BD9A186D-296A-47AE-86B2-CF12C226A1A2}" = lport=2869 | protocol=6 | dir=in | name=windows live communications platform (upnp) | 
"{BF3B8804-9DA3-47FB-B6DA-D52E767F4FA8}" = rport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=fdphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{C02C8F0B-66B1-40DD-AEA4-0EAE27BBC170}" = rport=138 | protocol=17 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{C51CE809-DD21-491F-B34A-309757279AD0}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{C8742294-9980-4290-B459-34BD7BB898B8}" = lport=137 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{CF1E2245-51C7-4168-800B-9A6FBB0E6479}" = rport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=ssdpsrv | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{D28261FE-2077-49B0-B358-E9B4FF2813CB}" = lport=3702 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=fdphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{D536008A-7B77-4E40-A8AD-B4151CEA15ED}" = lport=138 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=system | 
"{D8E015F9-A830-4D69-BDBC-85D5396F93B3}" = rport=137 | protocol=17 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{DB09715B-45F5-4AFC-87DA-8EAC10286596}" = rport=2177 | protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{ED51E1F7-BDEB-456B-BCC2-51546D79ECE2}" = lport=rpc-epmap | protocol=6 | dir=in | svc=rpcss | [email protected],-28539 | 
"{ED7E352F-2325-4F83-B6DC-388518103DCD}" = lport=1900 | protocol=17 | dir=in | name=windows live communications platform (ssdp) | 
"{F085A6E4-8095-45DD-B135-88033810B11B}" = rport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=out | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{F266FC52-0B58-4C2B-A798-4F0F350897DC}" = lport=6004 | protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\microsoft office\office14\outlook.exe | 
"{F5B2CA6E-4957-481F-885F-F62CD528A794}" = lport=2177 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=qwave | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{F79EB2EC-EC3A-4037-8754-BAF324F0722A}" = lport=5355 | protocol=17 | dir=in | svc=dnscache | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe |

========== Vista Active Application Exception List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules]
"{11C0B338-7818-4784-988C-FF1B5F07F722}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles(x86)%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{1399ABAE-8539-4893-B189-A173FE2FF2E6}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{1C1E15F4-A158-4961-8284-9C60E61FB534}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\microsoft office\office14\onenote.exe | 
"{220E992C-D91D-436B-9186-58B6AD267015}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\microsoft office\office14\groove.exe | 
"{27BB6BB1-6B26-489D-B851-4858C553936E}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe | 
"{27ECF011-0B57-42DC-9EEF-7BAA76AC2576}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{287926A4-8435-4D1A-82A5-E71BBFB84A96}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{319CCACC-4091-49D8-B981-01699D00C39E}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\cyberlink\powerdvd9\powerdvd cinema\powerdvdcinema.exe | 
"{37426D5C-5264-4DA4-90B4-1F764906F76D}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\cyberlink\powerdvd9\powerdvd9.exe | 
"{376D13EA-8B35-42EE-9606-2E592919D46F}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{38E12190-D217-4675-8D19-3C91CB890189}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{58C8E0EA-FE9A-4EF2-8A11-3F8B6AA977CA}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe | 
"{6754EDF2-37C0-4D42-8D3F-C987777A285B}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\utorrent\utorrent.exe | 
"{67C8919F-399D-4BEC-ADEE-EDDD1F2755C9}" = protocol=1 | dir=in | [email protected],-28543 | 
"{6E44D9DF-10EC-49AF-AA9D-F9AC2F9186D7}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe | 
"{6ED6ED09-EB13-4450-B90A-5BB1077ED76B}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{6FE8FADD-CD92-48AF-B01E-810BE971B125}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\microsoft office\office14\onenote.exe | 
"{767152C1-8CB9-4D3E-B9D1-08632DD53684}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmpnetwk.exe | 
"{7757A2E3-C800-40A4-A0F8-03603E0CF772}" = protocol=58 | dir=out | [email protected],-28546 | 
"{7A687C6E-1C4D-49DF-9061-64A1A26C546E}" = protocol=1 | dir=out | [email protected],-28544 | 
"{7F27CE6B-DD4B-46AB-819A-FED9C4BD8FC5}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=system | 
"{835E853E-14B1-42F8-B61C-65FFA3FD38F4}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\common files\apple\apple application support\webkit2webprocess.exe | 
"{8A54C3B2-F686-42CF-90FC-C64052CD6E5E}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles(x86)%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{8ABD0795-DAE3-4D66-A92C-AD5874C238F8}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\windows live\contacts\wlcomm.exe | 
"{9E0C5BB6-54ED-44FE-9753-7DF3DCD492B6}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{A05A5467-6990-4E03-A572-2F46EA5BEED4}" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsresponder.exe | 
"{A96EB55D-E1BB-40A5-A5F8-BE8F51A55926}" = dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\itunes\itunes.exe | 
"{AA4DAE82-AC1E-42DE-B340-5E94D1E52001}" = protocol=17 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{C3A2D8C1-08CA-431C-85A7-16A1E799F3B4}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\utorrent\utorrent.exe | 
"{D3AC9DAD-9F02-4DC8-83E7-A94D09F54A45}" = protocol=58 | dir=in | [email protected],-28545 | 
"{DA3CD37F-D6F8-475E-90F1-D295192AD59E}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=upnphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{DBF12D1E-CC97-47E6-B906-655E751193C0}" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\microsoft office\office14\groove.exe | 
"{DD77ADF8-BA1C-4EDE-B0FF-F300EA2936E6}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | svc=upnphost | app=%systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe | 
"{F382F54A-D507-465C-BA78-67C5B9BF34EB}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"{FD76FF46-2423-4041-BEC7-2D5AB221D9A5}" = protocol=6 | dir=out | app=%programfiles(x86)%\windows media player\wmplayer.exe | 
"TCP Query User{286D72BA-7CA5-472B-9D95-5E3F3F95CD10}C:\users\access centre\downloads\utorrent.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\users\access centre\downloads\utorrent.exe | 
"TCP Query User{2A796136-DE73-4907-B50F-38424D8FA4DB}C:\program files (x86)\microsoft office\office14\groove.exe" = protocol=6 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\microsoft office\office14\groove.exe | 
"UDP Query User{5593F4B8-036E-4B2F-82AB-0407EF122268}C:\program files (x86)\microsoft office\office14\groove.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\program files (x86)\microsoft office\office14\groove.exe | 
"UDP Query User{7C0785BE-9C27-4204-92C3-DA0F7B14F624}C:\users\access centre\downloads\utorrent.exe" = protocol=17 | dir=in | app=c:\users\access centre\downloads\utorrent.exe |

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

64bit: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{0335701D-8E28-4A7F-B0EF-312974755BB2}" = Modem Diagnostic Tool
"{071c9b48-7c32-4621-a0ac-3f809523288f}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
"{07D618CD-B016-438A-ADC9-A75BD23F85CE}" = Wave Support Software Installer
"{0B0A2153-58A6-4244-B458-25EDF5FCD809}" = Private Information Manager
"{1B8ABA62-74F0-47ED-B18C-A43128E591B8}" = Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F86416027FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 27 (64-bit)
"{2EECD5EF-5095-467C-B80C-4AB3096EFD60}" = SPBA 5.9
"{3A6BE9F4-5FC8-44BB-BE7B-32A29607FEF6}" = Preboot Manager
"{3DCDFCDB-4D96-4CF0-9BB3-C91DAE9073F3}" = PC-CCID
"{414B7B9C-B353-4821-9393-78AE034079E7}" = NTRU TCG Software Stack
"{436E0B79-2CFB-4E5F-9380-E17C1B25D0C5}" = WIDCOMM Bluetooth Software
"{4A5A427F-BA39-4BF0-7777-9A47FBE60C9F}" = Visual C++ 9.0 Runtime for Dragon NaturallySpeaking 64bit (x64)
"{4E60E212-3177-4B16-BCB3-616CCC52357D}" = Upek Touchchip Fingerprint Reader
"{50B4B603-A4C6-4739-AE96-6C76A0F8A388}" = Dell Backup and Recovery Manager
"{529125EF-E3AC-4B74-97E6-F688A7C0F1C0}" = Paint.NET v3.5.10
"{560DCF39-61D1-43B0-86DA-5EFF8F7A5144}" = AuthenTec Fingerprint Software
"{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161
"{60B2315F-680F-4EB3-B8DD-CCDC86A7CCAB}" = Roxio File Backup
"{64973F6A-8754-43D1-BDD0-FC6F0546347B}" = Broadcom NetXtreme-I Netlink Driver and Management Installer
"{6AC87FB3-ACFC-4416-890C-8976D5A9B371}" = Trusted Drive Manager
"{6ce5bae9-d3ca-4b99-891a-1dc6c118a5fc}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
"{6E3610B2-430D-4EB0-81E3-2B57E8B9DE8D}" = Bonjour
"{7206B668-FEE0-455B-BB1F-9B5A2E0EC94A}" = Custom
"{732D0C79-C6E3-4EDE-8D11-67D58697E0DE}" = O2Micro OZ776 SCR Driver
"{777FF553-493D-4068-BAC7-EE2D73DB7434}" = Wave Infrastructure Installer
"{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17
"{8E34682C-8118-31F1-BC4C-98CD9675E1C2}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
"{8EBA8727-ADC2-477B-9D9A-1A1836BE4E05}" = Dell Edoc Viewer
"{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010
"{90140000-002A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0116-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{91CE5F03-3A2A-4268-935A-04944F058AE9}" = Gemalto
"{95120000-00B9-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Application Error Reporting
"{992D1CE7-A20F-4AB0-9D9D-AFC3418844DA}" = Dell Feature Enhancement Pack
"{9C98CA38-4C1A-4AC8-B55C-169497C8826B}" = Apple Mobile Device Support
"{9CD0F7D3-B67F-4BF8-8784-D73AD229FF1E}" = iTunes
"{9D046B26-7978-47CD-91E6-AC3C1DFBC3D0}" = Microsoft Security Client
"{9D6DFAD6-09E5-445E-A4B5-A388FEEBD90D}" = RBVirtualFolder64Inst
"{9DAED4FC-2B0E-4F3F-8141-F2ABF02CCFCB}" = BioAPI Framework
"{9F72EF8B-AEC9-4CA5-B483-143980AFD6FD}" = Dell Touchpad
"{ABBA2EA4-740E-4052-902B-9CA70B081E3F}" = Dell Data Protection | Access
"{AC76BA86-1033-0000-0064-0003D0000004}" = Adobe Acrobat 9 Pro Extended 64-bit Add-On
"{ad8a2fa1-06e7-4b0d-927d-6e54b3d31028}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)
"{BC741628-0AFC-405C-8946-DD46D1005A0A}" = 64 Bit HP CIO Components Installer
"{C0C31BCC-56FB-42a7-8766-D29E1BD74C7d}" = Python 2.7.3 (64-bit)
"{D07A61E5-A59C-433C-BCBD-22025FA2287B}" = Windows Live Language Selector
"{EEAFE1E5-076B-430A-96D9-B567792AFA88}" = EMBASSY Security Center
"{F5B09CFD-F0B2-36AF-8DF4-1DF6B63FC7B4}" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"{F839C6BD-E92E-48FA-9CE6-7BFAF94F7096}" = DellAccess
"9512AA21B791B05A54E27065C45BBC417AB282DF" = Windows Driver Package - Dell Inc. PBADRV System (09/11/2009 1.0.1.6)
"CCleaner" = CCleaner
"DW WLAN Card Utility" = DW WLAN Card Utility
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
"Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended" = Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Extended
"Microsoft Security Client" = Microsoft Security Essentials

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{0B0F231F-CE6A-483D-AA23-77B364F75917}" = Windows Live Installer
"{0CB3B7EE-52C7-4136-AF40-605567D90318}" = O2Micro Flash Memory Card Windows Driver
"{19BA08F7-C728-469C-8A35-BFBD3633BE08}" = Windows Live Movie Maker
"{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
"{200FEC62-3C34-4D60-9CE8-EC372E01C08F}" = Windows Live SOXE Definitions
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216027FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 29
"{2902F983-B4C1-44BA-B85D-5C6D52E2C441}" = Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections
"{2B2B45B1-3CA0-4F8D-BBB3-AC77ED46A0FE}" = Dell Client System Update
"{3250260C-7A95-4632-893B-89657EB5545B}" = PhotoShowExpress
"{3336F667-9049-4D46-98B6-4C743EEBC5B1}" = Windows Live Photo Gallery
"{34F4D9A4-42C2-4348-BEF4-E553C84549E7}" = Windows Live Photo Gallery
"{3F92ABBB-6BBF-11D5-B229-002078017FBF}" = Netwaiting
"{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}" = HiJackThis
"{4A03706F-666A-4037-7777-5F2748764D10}" = Java Auto Updater
"{4E4E65EE-C456-45AC-B5AD-C62C3A325BD0}" = Dell Data Protection | Access | Drivers
"{51C7AD07-C3F6-4635-8E8A-231306D810FE}" = Cisco LEAP Module
"{579684A4-DDD5-4CA3-9EA8-7BE7D9593DB4}" = Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
"{5A06423A-210C-49FB-950E-CB0EB8C5CEC7}" = Roxio BackOnTrack
"{64BF0187-F3D2-498B-99EA-163AF9AE6EC9}" = Cisco EAP-FAST Module
"{65153EA5-8B6E-43B6-857B-C6E4FC25798A}" = Intel(R) Management Engine Components
"{6675CA7F-E51B-4F6A-99D4-F8F0124C6EAA}" = Roxio Express Labeler 3
"{682B3E4F-696A-42DE-A41C-4C07EA1678B4}" = Windows Live SOXE
"{6F0BBEFE-BE1C-419B-BA1F-D36C9E7915BC}" = Roxio Creator Starter
"{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{7746BFAA-2B5D-4FFD-A0E8-4558F4668105}" = Roxio Burn
"{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}" = Apple Software Update
"{7D619E9B-AF97-4910-9A8B-CFEF84FEFF23}" = MindGenius Education 3
"{83C292B7-38A5-440B-A731-07070E81A64F}" = Windows Live PIMT Platform
"{841CBDD5-4BB5-403E-AEE3-2FADC3890BE8}" = Dell Data Protection | Access | Middleware
"{86B3F2D6-AC2B-0015-8AE1-F2F77F781B0C}" = EndNote X5
"{87434D51-51DB-4109-B68F-A829ECDCF380}" = AccelerometerP11
"{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}" = Microsoft Silverlight
"{8DD46C6A-0056-4FEC-B70A-28BB16A1F11F}" = MSVCRT
"{90140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
"{90140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{047B0968-E622-4FAA-9B4B-121FA109EDDE}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{60FE15E8-03F4-452B-9A86-C4C13F2CF9FF}" = 
"{90140000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0015-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0019-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{99ACCA38-6DD3-48A8-96AE-A283C9759279}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010
"{90140000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{46298F6A-1E7E-4D4A-B5F5-106A4F0E48C6}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010
"{90140000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{DEA87BE2-FFCC-4F33-9946-FCBE55A1E998}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{967EF02C-5C7E-4718-8FCB-BDC050190CCF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-002A-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{D6C6B46A-6CE1-4561-84A0-EFD58B8AB979}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010
"{90140000-002C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{7CA93DF4-8902-449E-A42E-4C5923CFBDE3}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0044-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{4560037C-E356-444A-A015-D21F487D809E}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-00BA-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-00BA-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0115-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{4560037C-E356-444A-A015-D21F487D809E}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0116-0409-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{D6C6B46A-6CE1-4561-84A0-EFD58B8AB979}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{90140000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}" = Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010
"{90140000-0117-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUS_{6BD185A0-E67F-4F77-8BCD-E34EA6AE76DF}" = Microsoft Office 2010 Service Pack 1 (SP1)
"{92EA4134-10D1-418A-91E1-5A0453131A38}" = Windows Live Movie Maker
"{9A00EC4E-27E1-42C4-98DD-662F32AC8870}" = Sonic CinePlayer Decoder Pack
"{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
"{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
"{A121EEDE-C68F-461D-91AA-D48BA226AF1C}" = Roxio Activation Module
"{A5181519-9F3D-4372-ABC6-C333C2F3A816}_is1" = RunAlyzer
"{A7D91856-258D-4C87-8041-B170851CE432}" = Dell Data Protection | Access
"{A83279FD-CA4B-4206-9535-90974DE76654}" = Apple Application Support
"{A8516AC9-AAF1-47F9-9766-03E2D4CDBCF8}" = CyberLink PowerDVD 9.5
"{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}" = Google Update Helper
"{A9BDCA6B-3653-467B-AC83-94367DA3BFE3}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7761-000000000004}" = Adobe Acrobat 9 Pro Extended - English, Français, Deutsch
"{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7761-000000000004}{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7761-000000000004}" = Adobe Acrobat 9 Pro Extended - English, Français, Deutsch
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A94000000001}" = Adobe Reader 9.4.0
"{AF9E97C1-7431-426D-A8D5-ABE40995C0B1}" = DirectX 9 Runtime
"{B4092C6D-E886-4CB2-BA68-FE5A88D31DE6}_is1" = Spybot - Search & Destroy
"{C01A86F5-56E7-101F-9BC9-E3F1025EB779}" = Intel(R) Identity Protection Technology 1.1.2.0
"{CE95A79E-E4FC-4FFF-8A75-29F04B942FF2}" = Windows Live UX Platform
"{D436F577-1695-4D2F-8B44-AC76C99E0002}" = Windows Live Photo Common
"{D45240D3-B6B3-4FF9-B243-54ECE3E10066}" = Windows Live Communications Platform
"{DEB0B3B9-9F3D-4051-8D33-103430881BE4}" = Read And Write 10
"{E09C4DB7-630C-4F06-A631-8EA7239923AF}" = D3DX10
"{E646DCF0-5A68-11D5-B229-002078017FBF}" = Digital Line Detect
"{ED5776D5-59B4-46B7-AF81-5F2D94D7C640}" = Cisco PEAP Module
"{EF56258E-0326-48C5-A86C-3BAC26FC15DF}" = Roxio Creator Starter
"{EFFA53BC-8C04-2E21-3D90-A13B1697B0CA}" = Dragon NaturallySpeaking 11
"{F06B5C4C-8D2E-4B24-9D43-7A45EEC6C878}" = Roxio Creator Starter
"{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}" = Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
"{F0E3AD40-2BBD-4360-9C76-B9AC9A5886EA}" = Intel(R) Processor Graphics
"{FE044230-9CA5-43F7-9B58-5AC5A28A1F33}" = Windows Live Essentials
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
"avast" = avast! Free Antivirus
"Dell Webcam Central" = Dell Webcam Central
"Dupli Find_is1" = Dupli Find 6.15
"InstallShield_{0CB3B7EE-52C7-4136-AF40-605567D90318}" = O2Micro Flash Memory Card Windows Driver
"InstallShield_{732D0C79-C6E3-4EDE-8D11-67D58697E0DE}" = O2Micro OZ776 SCR Driver
"InstallShield_{A8516AC9-AAF1-47F9-9766-03E2D4CDBCF8}" = CyberLink PowerDVD 9.5
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware_is1" = Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.61.0.1400
"Office14.PROPLUS" = Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
"PowerISO" = PowerISO
"ResearchSoft Direct Export Helper" = ResearchSoft Direct Export Helper
"Security Task Manager" = Security Task Manager 1.8d
"uTorrent" = µTorrent
"WinLiveSuite" = Windows Live Essentials
"WinRAR archiver" = WinRAR archiver

========== HKEY_USERS Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"Google Chrome" = Google Chrome

========== HKEY_USERS Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1439483468-2396211162-3036368515-500\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"Google Chrome" = Google Chrome

========== Last 20 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 12/06/2012 18:14:13 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2 | ID = 4107
Description = Failed extract of third-party root list from auto update cab at: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab>
with error: A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying
against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file. .

Error - 12/06/2012 18:14:13 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2 | ID = 4107
Description = Failed extract of third-party root list from auto update cab at: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab>
with error: A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying
against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file. .

Error - 12/06/2012 18:14:13 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2 | ID = 4107
Description = Failed extract of third-party root list from auto update cab at: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab>
with error: A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying
against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file. .

Error - 12/06/2012 18:14:13 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2 | ID = 4107
Description = Failed extract of third-party root list from auto update cab at: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab>
with error: A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying
against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file. .

Error - 12/06/2012 18:14:13 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2 | ID = 4107
Description = Failed extract of third-party root list from auto update cab at: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab>
with error: A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying
against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file. .

Error - 12/06/2012 18:14:13 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2 | ID = 4107
Description = Failed extract of third-party root list from auto update cab at: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab>
with error: A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying
against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file. .

Error - 12/06/2012 18:14:13 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2 | ID = 4107
Description = Failed extract of third-party root list from auto update cab at: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab>
with error: A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying
against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file. .

Error - 12/06/2012 18:45:28 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2 | ID = 4107
Description = Failed extract of third-party root list from auto update cab at: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab>
with error: A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying
against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file. .

Error - 12/06/2012 18:45:28 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2 | ID = 4107
Description = Failed extract of third-party root list from auto update cab at: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab>
with error: A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying
against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file. .

Error - 12/06/2012 18:45:28 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Microsoft-Windows-CAPI2 | ID = 4107
Description = Failed extract of third-party root list from auto update cab at: <http://www.download.windowsupdate.com/msdownload/update/v3/static/trustedr/en/authrootstl.cab>
with error: A required certificate is not within its validity period when verifying
against the current system clock or the timestamp in the signed file. .

[ Broadcom Wireless LAN Events ]
Error - 19/01/2012 17:29:38 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = WLAN-Tray | ID = 0
Description = 21:29:38, Thu, Jan 19, 12 Error - Unable to set enhanced country code

Error - 22/01/2012 16:46:30 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = WLAN-Tray | ID = 0
Description = 20:46:30, Sun, Jan 22, 12 Error - Unable to set enhanced country code

[ System Events ]
Error - 17/06/2012 04:24:03 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001
Description = The NTRU TSS v1.2.1.36 TCS service depends on the TPM Base Services
service which failed to start because of the following error: %%0

Error - 17/06/2012 16:07:48 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001
Description = The NTRU TSS v1.2.1.36 TCS service depends on the TPM Base Services
service which failed to start because of the following error: %%0

Error - 18/06/2012 07:00:01 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001
Description = The NTRU TSS v1.2.1.36 TCS service depends on the TPM Base Services
service which failed to start because of the following error: %%0

Error - 18/06/2012 07:19:22 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Microsoft Antimalware | ID = 3002
Description = %%860 Real-Time Protection feature has encountered an error and failed.

Feature:
%%834 Error Code: 0x80004005 Error description: Unspecified error Reason: %%838

Error - 18/06/2012 15:24:33 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001
Description = The NTRU TSS v1.2.1.36 TCS service depends on the TPM Base Services
service which failed to start because of the following error: %%0

Error - 18/06/2012 15:24:39 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7023
Description = The Function Discovery Resource Publication service terminated with
the following error: %%-2147014847

Error - 21/06/2012 06:17:43 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001
Description = The NTRU TSS v1.2.1.36 TCS service depends on the TPM Base Services
service which failed to start because of the following error: %%0

Error - 21/06/2012 06:34:07 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = EventLog | ID = 6008
Description = The previous system shutdown at 11:33:26 on ?21/?06/?2012 was unexpected.

Error - 21/06/2012 06:34:19 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = Service Control Manager | ID = 7001
Description = The NTRU TSS v1.2.1.36 TCS service depends on the TPM Base Services
service which failed to start because of the following error: %%0

Error - 21/06/2012 06:54:29 | Computer Name = AccessCentre-PC | Source = EventLog | ID = 6008
Description = The previous system shutdown at 11:36:59 on ?21/?06/?2012 was unexpected.

< End of report >


----------

